#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Начало обучения практике Дзогчен

## Хельга_Хальдер

Уважаемые друзья!
Позвольте обратиться со всей искренностью. Мне нужна ваша поддержка и ваши советы.
Более 10 лет я занимаюсь духовными и ритуальными практиками в традициях скандинавского, кельтского и славянского язычества. В этих сферах у меня накоплен определенный опыт. 
Но с некоторых пор горизонт моих духовных поисков стал расширяться помимо моей воли, словно открылось иное зрение или послышался некий зов. Стало ощущаться непреодолимое притяжение к тибетской культуре и традиции. 
В течение последнего года я "присматривалась" к различным ветвям буддийского учения, к Махаяне, Хинаяне, Ваджраяне, к дзен, ... даже к даосизму и кашмирскому шиваизму, хоть эти традиции и не относятся сюда. 

Я почти ничего не знала о Дзогчен, но неожиданно на глаза стали попадаться отрывки статей тибетских мастеров: Чокья Нима Ринпоче, Намхай Норбу Ринпоче и  некоторых подобных авторов... Читала их слово за словом, словно пила живую воду. После этого восстанавливалось душевное равновесие, повышалась устойчивость к стрессам, возникало совершенно чистое, кристальное ощущение гармонии, покоя и моего единства со всем миром. 

В последнее время я пришла к выводу, что мне со всей серьезностью следует отдаться изучению теории и практики Дзогчен. Это мой Путь, мое призвание, на данном этапе развития. Не беру на себя дерзость утверждать, что я нашла для себя Дзогчен, скорее- это Дзогчен нашел меня :Smilie: 

Проблема в обычных для провинциального города сложностях. Я живу в Пензе (Среднее Поволжье). В данном городе нет буддийской общины. Вся связь с единомышленниками возможна лишь через интернет, чем я и воспользовалась сейчас. В инете на подобные темы лавина информации, в которой легко запутаться. Я в поисках какой-либо четкой системы, руководства, связи с подобными себе. 

Мои знания - начальные, информация - разрозенная и хаотичная. Я делаю первые шаги на этом Пути. Моя просьба к вам, ко всем, кто обладает возможностью и желанием:
дайте ссылки на толковые, адекватные ресурсы по Дзогчен, на общины и учителей. Либо помогите личным общением. 
С чего начинать новичку? 
Я понимаю, что самый идеальный вариант - жить в непосредственной близости от своего гуру и получать передачу Учения. Но обстоятельства реальности в моем случае иные.
У меня есть готовность попробовать и дистанционное обучение, если это возможно.
Заранее благодарна.
С уважением, во благо всем.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Для того, чтобы практиковать дзогчен нужна какая-то предварительная база. К примеру, если мы возьмем Тибет, то там, чтобы получить учения подобного уровня Вам нужно было бы отучиться нное колличество лет в монастыре, потом еще несколько лет в щедре, там продемонстрировать свое владение предметом и зрелость, ну и тогда уже получить учение дзогпа ченпо. Почему так долго? Потому что подразумевается, что человек должен быть готов практиковать то, что ему дают. Если человек не готов к практикам такого уровня, то хоть что ему дай, все будет напрасно. Грубо говоря, первым делом нужно стать подходящим сосудом для драгоценного нектара наставлений  :Smilie:  Как им стать? Это подскажет тот мастер, которого Вы определите как своего наставника. Что можно сделать в данный момент? Читать книги (например - http://lib.rus.ec/b/144949), интересоваться активностью современных мастеров, дающих учение дзогчен, и пробовать выбираться на ретриты/лекции. Как только найдете учителя, получите от него совет по практике и выполняйте то, что он Вам порекомендует. Практика дзогчен без гуру и его наставлений не имеет смысла.

----------

Atmo Kamal (11.12.2012), Dondhup (04.01.2013), Legba (11.12.2012), Владимир Баскаков (05.01.2013), Содпа Т (11.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Для начала следует получить общее видение Ваджраяны, напр по книге "Ум Будды, антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо". Слушать открытые трансляции Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, выбираться на ретриты. Вообще, последнее время издается много хорошей литературы по тантре и дзогчен, которую можно заказывать. Короче говоря, возможностей масса, в горы лезть не обязательно)

----------

Дордже (11.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Я из Пензы, написал в личку.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

http://www.longchenrabjam.org/ru/node/407

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.12.2012), Pema Sonam (11.12.2012), Денис Г. (11.01.2013), Марица (22.02.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Спасибо за отклики! Я воспользуюсь всеми ссылками. Буду рада ответить, если напишите в личку, если есть о чем сказать из личного опыта.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вообще-то, если дистанционно, то лучше всего, наверное, слушать трансляции ННР.

----------

Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Было бы интересно узнать от местных практиков Дзогчен,  желающих поделиться опытом или воспоминаниями... кто с чего начинал?

----------


## Дордже

начинал с Прибежища)

----------

Джигме (14.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Вот хороший ресурс в вк - http://vk.com/dzogchencommunity 
Там же есть большое количество ссылок. Можете также там узнать, нет ли в Вашем городе практиков. 
Всех благ!

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Чтобы начать практику дзогчен нужно получить знание дзогчен от учителя дзогчен.
Практически каждый месяц проходят прямые трансляции ретритов Чогьяла Намкай Норбу. В эти дни проходит такой ретрит, через час начнется очередная сессия.
Видео здесь: www.shangshunginstitute.net/webcast/video.php
Перевод здесь: http://www.shangshunginstitute.net/w...ranslation.php 
Подробности здесь: http://kunsangar.org/ru/webcast/

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.12.2012), Вольдемар (12.12.2012), Германн (13.12.2012), Денис Г. (11.01.2013), Джигме (14.12.2012), Евгений Грейт (12.12.2012), Иван Денисов (26.12.2012), Кунсанг (14.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Друзья, а не будет ли ошибкой или самонадеянностью мне начать нёндро по собственному желанию, в ближайшее время? Так как возможность встретить ламу, готового дать мне передачу или благословение - пока призрачная. 
Я нашла общие сведения о нёндро и статью "Предварительные практики нгондро согласно традиции Дуджом Терсар «Новых Сокровищ Дуджома Ринпоче»" и была удивлена, читая: именно в чем-то подобном у меня исподволь все росла и росла потребность в течение этого года. 
Пожалуйста, побудьте моими учителями))) разъясните мне о практике нёндро, хотя бы со своего опыта. У меня масса вопросов, но даже не знаю, как их сформулировать?
Что бы ВЫ делали, если б пришлось начинать с нуля?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Друзья, а не будет ли ошибкой или самонадеянностью мне начать нёндро по собственному желанию, в ближайшее время?


Благие намерения не могут быть ошибкой, ИМХО. Но все же традиционно считается, что на некоторые тексты, предназначенные для начитывания, и на мантры, нужно получать "передачу чтением" (т.наз. лунг)



> Так как возможность встретить ламу, готового дать мне передачу или благословение - пока призрачная.


Весной-летом непременно кто-нибудь из учителей приедет.



> Я нашла общие сведения о нёндро и статью "Предварительные практики нгондро согласно традиции Дуджом Терсар «Новых Сокровищ Дуджома Ринпоче»" и была удивлена, читая: именно в чем-то подобном у меня исподволь все росла и росла потребность в течение этого года.


"Четыре мысли, обращающие ум к Дхарме", предваряющие всякое нендро, можно, наверное, продумывать и без всяких посвящений.
С Прибежищем и бодхичиттой уже сложнее, но тоже разные мнения есть.
)))

----------

Legba (12.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Год назад я ничего не знала о нёндро, и о том, что Гуру Падмасамбхава в этой практике является Ламой Прибежища, олицетворением Трех Драгоценностей. Я просто искала в инете мантру, которая сама бы легла мне на сердце. Я нашла много мантр, в т.ч. и шиваистских (в то время, по моей невинности в этих вопросах, шиваизм и дзогчен были меня несколько размыты и слиты во что-то похожее).
Но меня "зацепила" только ОДНА мантра. Мантра Падмасамбхавы:
ОМ А ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМА СИДДХИ ХУМ

Я тогда купила малу из оникса и где-то месяц начитывала джапу с этой мантрой по 108 раз. Тогда все это было стихийно, почти наобум, по наитию.
Через какое-то время стали происходить странности в жизни - стрессы, испытания, переживания. чисто бытовые.
Я бросила совершать практику регулярно, но периодически к ней возвращалась и постоянно было ощущение присутствия Гуру Ринпоче Падмасамбхавы в сердце. 

Теперь наконец пришло осознание ответственности и решимость начать наконец практику всерьез и как можно правильнее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

И, самое сложное для меня - визуализация всех образов Будды во всем их многообразии, как положено в нёндро. Для меня они пока что просто сливаются в разноцветное пятно. Количество атрибутов и деталей, которые надо представить,  отвлекает и даже вводит в замешательство.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И, самое сложное для меня - визуализация всех образов Будды во всем их многообразии, как положено в нёндро. Для меня они пока что просто сливаются в разноцветное пятно. Количество атрибутов и деталей, которые надо представить,  отвлекает и даже вводит в замешательство.


Есть определенные приемы для развития способности к построению визуализации. В и-нете материалы нетрудно найти.
Правда, в разных школах рекомендации могут различаться. так что первое, что найдется, не обязательно будет подходить именно вам.

И кстати, раз уж речь о дзогчене, есть мнение, что в нем йога божества - не главная техника.
Почитайте "Кристалл и путь света" Намкхая Норбу. Это весьма радикальный вариант дзогчена, ))) но, возможно, для вас и подойдет.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Александр С

Нендро - это совершенно точно не то, что нужно откладывать до появления возможности получить посвящение!

Начните изучение вопроса с http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...gagde/0003.pdf

Посвящение вам потребуется для гуру-йоги и практики Ваджрасатвы. Передачу для гуру-йоги можно получить онлайн у Намкая Норбу. 

Также обратите внимание на http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17836

Если появится уверенность - приступайте.

Размышлять ("четыре мысли, обращающие ум к Дхарме") и делать простирания можно в любом случае.

Полезное - http://ngondro-ru.livejournal.com/

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Скачала массу литературы.. Похоже на подготовительный курс для студентов университета) Придется читать и изучать. Это то, что мне нужно!
Друзья, что бы я без вас делала?




> Есть определенные приемы для развития способности к построению визуализации. В и-нете материалы нетрудно найти.
> Правда, в разных школах рекомендации могут различаться. так что первое, что найдется, не обязательно будет подходить именно вам.


Сергей, способность к визуализации у меня сформирована давно, годами ритуальных практик в иных традициях, все это наработано. 
Сложность в том, что мне трудно представить именно все разнообразие образов и атрибутов Будд, т.к. пока эти образы и детали непривычно моему сознанию. Пестрота рассеивает. Мне привычна черно-бело-серая гамма, либо гамма живой природы, элементалей стихий.

Насчет разных школ: критерии выбора школы для меня пока "плавают". Хотелось бы понять, какая из ветвей мне ближе? 
Правда, я встречала мнение учителей, что вопрос выбора школы - вторичен по важности, так как дух Дзогчен един.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.12.2012)

----------


## Александр С

> Насчет разных школ: критерии выбора школы для меня пока "плавают". Хотелось бы понять, какая из ветвей мне ближе? 
> Правда, я встречала мнение учителей, что вопрос выбора школы - вторичен по важности, так как дух Дзогчен един.


В конечном итоге вы выбираете учителя, чьи методы вам наиболее близки и способного вдохновить вас на глубокое понимание дхармы. В этом случае вы можете считать себя частью определенной традиции. Эта ситуация идеальна. 

Но в условиях, когда фигура учителя далеко за горизонтом, ограничение себя рамками определенной школы лишь сужает ваш кругозор и лишает возможности всесторонне изучить тот или иной вопрос. Еще худшее развитие событий заключается в том, что без наставника (а порой - и с ним!) человек начинает подгонять традицию под свои собственные предпочтения и взгляды. Практика такого человека утрачивает глобальный характер и превращается в топливо для поддержания эгоистической активности.

Разделение дхармы в тибете на школы во многом обусловлено политикой. Многие великие учителя самых разных времен практиковали вне школ, и даже вне учений, являясь равно почитаемыми во всех них.

Вопреки распространенному мнению, изучение различных традиций не вносит путаницу, а позволяет многое уяснить и выработать трезвое отношение.

----------

Андрей Рэй (13.07.2018), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Александр, вы совершенно правы в своем понимании принадлежности к разным школам. 
Для меня пока ближе всего несектарный подход. 
А в будущем.. какого Гуру заслужу своей маленькой дхармой, к той школе и примкну, наверное.

Приятно осознавать, что в отличие от хр-ских конфессий, буддисты не убивают и не сжигают друг друга за принадлежность к разным школам и разночтение текстов и толкований. В монотеистических культах даже само слово "секта" стало окрашено негативно-осуждающим подтекстом, хотя семантически изначально его смысл и есть - школа, ветвь учения.

----------

Joy (16.12.2012), Александр С (12.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

И почему-то только один человек высказался здесь на вопрос: как пришел в буддизм и с чего начал свою практику.
Для нашего региона эта традиция достаточно экзотична, поэтому сам факт принадлежности к ней человека позволяет предположить его, по крайней мере, неординарность, нестандартность или призванность. Или некие предпосылки для того, чтоб ощутить в себе потребность ознакомиться с этим учением.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Люди горизонтальных устремлений, гилики, пашу, проще говоря, обыватели, обычно не заморачивают себе голову такими интересами.

Хочется понять, ЧТО общего есть в нас, пришедших в учение Дхармы?

----------


## Дхармананда

В ламриме "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" Патрула Ринпоче есть комментарий и обьяснение практик нендро.
Кстати, если вы можете читать литературу на английском - ваши возможности в изучении Дхармы сильно расширяются)

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

К сожалению, английским владею не настолько, чтоб бегло читать тексты такого специфического направления, как мистика.
Жаль, что Запад вторичен в отношении учений Дхармы, а Россия вообще третична(

Встречала мнение, что нёндро лучше практиковать утром.
Но по прошлому опыту знаю, что большинство ритуальных практик более действенны ночью. Относится ли это и к нёндро тоже? Или только восход солнца оптимален?

----------


## Дордже

Хельга, не привязывайтесь к ритуалам, утро, оникс, по тибетски, с напевом, вполголоса, лицом к Будде. Нендро-практика очищения ума, самое главное-ДЕЛАЙТЕ, со всей отдачей каждый день. только как вы собираетесь ее делать не принявши Прибежище? Там же первая практика так и называется. Смысл ее -развитие веры, любви к 3м Драгоценностям. На нендро лунг нужен( Вам оптимально посмотреть лекции ламы Олега по шаматхе\випашьяне и делать их полгодика. Это как бы внетрадиционно и одинаково для всех традиций и поможет если вы к Дзогчену стремитесь)

----------

Ритл (26.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Хельга, не привязывайтесь к ритуалам, утро, оникс, по тибетски, с напевом, вполголоса, лицом к Будде.


я была бы рада такой свободе от обусловленности техникой :Smilie: )) но есть стремление делать ПРАВИЛЬНО, как положено. 




> только как вы собираетесь ее делать не принявши Прибежище? Там же первая практика так и называется.


Если я верно поняла, самый оптимальный для меня в данной ситуации вариант: мне следует подключиться к трансляции онлайн ретрита, когда он будет. и с полным вниманием его просмотреть и прочувствовать. и это может быть аналогично подлинной Передаче?

... Вот сейчас, покинув форум, ближе к полуночи, пойду в храмовую комнату делать свою первую неуклюжую практику нёндро...ой...хотя бы подобие ее. Надеюсь, это не добавит мне отрицательной кармы :Wink:  Это все же лучше, чем созерцать перед сном  экран TV.
Пожелайте мне удачи, и - спасибо вам всем еще раз, дорогие соискатели в Дхарме! :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Написал вот тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21067
И посвящений не требуется, и занять себя можно довольно плотно))

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Дордже (13.12.2012), Ритл (26.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Дордже

> я была бы рада такой свободе от обусловленности техникой)) но есть стремление делать ПРАВИЛЬНО, как положено.


еще раз: дело в *уме*) это не свобода, экономлю вам время. если сперва танцор думает о наряде, до танца может не дойти)




> Если я верно поняла, самый оптимальный для меня в данной ситуации вариант: мне следует подключиться к трансляции онлайн ретрита, когда он будет. и с полным вниманием его просмотреть и прочувствовать. и это может быть аналогично подлинной Передаче?


И да и нет. Смысл Дзогчен-ригпа. Пока вы его не распознаете-Дзогчена нет вообще. На трансляциях бывает Прямое введение в ригпа. Если вы его распознаете, что маловероятно, это и будет "аналогично подлинной Передаче".

Я вам про другое-вот ссылка посмотрите лекции. это по буддийской медитации и практикуйте пока ее, попутно читая книжки по буддизму и Дзогчен. Потом если решите стать буддисткой- примите Прибежище. Дзогчен-это как если бы вам сейчас дали спортивный литровый мотоцикл. Вы на нем тутже убьетесь. инфа 100%. Аналогия с Дзогчен, что вы будете думать что вы крутой практик Дзогчен, когда на самом деле вы его даже не обнаружили

----------

Андрей Рэй (12.05.2017), Елена Чернышова (20.12.2012), Ритл (26.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cneiickdwwae15r/Gac2CwB9z_
Здесь Цхултрим Тращи  давал ссылку на лекции Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche в Питере о нендро. Особое внимание можно было бы обратить на его рассуждения там о "*вы хотите стать тибетцем или буддистом*?", "*я понятия не имею что такое дзогчен и это не показная тибетская скромность*". Лучшая, я думаю, ссылка о нендро и дзогчен в наших реалиях.



> я была бы рада такой свободе от обусловленности техникой)) но есть стремление делать ПРАВИЛЬНО, как положено.


Правильно сразу делать нендро невозможно, ибо просто не получится держать правильную мотивацию, памятование и визуализацию. Тем, кто это может правильно, никакое нендро уже давно не нужно, но с другой стороны, нендро это вообще, строго говоря, не предварительная практика, поскольку полноценна и достаточна, т.е. включает в себя все, что обычно "прописывается" в сущностном и сжатом виде.

----------

Нико (13.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче (Ньингма).
http://yeshekhorlo.ru/ 
Дистанционное обучение. 
Традиция связана с Дзогчен.

Ело Ринпоче (Гелуг).
http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/
Учитель постоянно живёт в РФ.

Лама Сопа Ринпоче (Гелуг).
http://fpmt.ru/
Дистанционное обучение.

Гарчен Ринпоче (Кагью).
http://garchenrinpoche.com/
Традиция связана с Дзогчен.

----------

Денис Г. (11.01.2013), Елена Чернышова (20.12.2012), Ритл (04.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче (Ньингма).
> http://yeshekhorlo.ru/
> 
> Ело Ринпоче (Гелуг).
> http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/
> 
> Лама Сопа Ринпоче (Гелуг).
> http://fpmt.ru/
> 
> ...


Книгу "Сердце буддизма" не читали? ))))

----------


## Германн

> Книгу "Сердце буддизма" не читали? ))))


К сожалению, нет. 
Мне очень помогли (и помогают) книги "Боевая чакра" Ело Ринпоче, "Вкус Дхармы" Ламы Сопы, "Повторяя слова Будды" Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче.

----------


## Кунсанг

Нгондро можно делать на протяжении всей жизни, но предварительными они зовутся потому что их функция подготовить себя к более сложным практикам тантры в ретрите и т.д. В Гелуг как говорил Его Святейшество Богдо гэгээн их 9 или больше. По 100 000 Прибежище, простираний, которые также подготавливают физическое тело к тантрическим практикам, Ваджрасаттва, мандал и Гуру-йога. Потом 100 000 подношений светильников, подношений ца-ца из воды или глины, еще ца-ца ветра вроде и 100 000 подношений чаш воды. Также 100 000 мантр Ваджрасамайи для очищения нарушений обетов. Если так сделать один круг говорится, то родитесь гарантированно в будущем удачливым человеком снова а в ретрите будет меньше препятствий.

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> И почему-то только один человек высказался здесь на вопрос: как пришел в буддизм и с чего начал свою практику.


Был материалистом, читал книги по физиологии НВД, по нейропсихологии, статьи про рассечение мозолистого тела. Пришёл к выводу, что нет философской разницы между рассечённым мозгом и обычным, т.к. нейроны обмениваются информацией подобно разрезанным полушариям (уже нет единства). Пришёл к выводу, что жизнь уже смерть, потому что на уровне атомов никакой разницы не существует. Спустя год-другой я подумал, что это бессмысленно. Прочитал "Вопросы Милинды" и "Буддизм" Кочетова, на выставке буддийского искусства (бурятские тханки) познакомился с учениками Ламы Дармадоди и В.П. Репки. Встречался с ними, задавал вопросы. Чуть позже организовалось ВБО, и я туда приходил. Принял Прибежище. После чтения Сутр Праджняпарамиты возник вопрос, как практиковать. Поскольку не мог сразу выбраться в Бурятию, А.В. Савченко (ученик Ламы Дармадоди) записал мне мантру Падмасамбхавы - стал её начитывать. Потом было всё остальное, включая падения.




> ОМ А ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМА СИДДХИ ХУМ


Это была моя самая первая практика. Мне она помогла, и сейчас помогает.

----------

Alex (13.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (13.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, нет. 
> Мне очень помогли (и помогают) книги "Боевая чакра" Ело Ринпоче, "Вкус Дхармы" Ламы Сопы, "Повторяя слова Будды" Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче.


Я почему упомянула про этц книгу? потому, что в ней представлены все 4 традиции тибетского буддизма. Калу Ринпоче, Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче, Линг Ринпоче и Сакья Тризин Ринпоче. Издана "Открытым миром".

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я почему упомянула про этц книгу? потому, что в ней представлены все 4 традиции тибетского буддизма. Калу Ринпоче, Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче, Линг Ринпоче и Сакья Тризин Ринпоче. Издана "Открытым миром".


Читал, но не полностью: только Линга Ринпоче (если ничего не путаю, под рукой сейчас нет). Меня там поразил его совет выполнять практику шине, так как, чтоб помочь другим, полезно видеть будущее "хотя бы дня на три вперёд". Понимаю, что это не самое главное в книге, но мне запомнился такой совет Ламы, как бы невзначай.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Читал, но не полностью: только Линга Ринпоче (если ничего не путаю, под рукой сейчас нет). Меня там поразил его совет выполнять практику шине, так как, чтоб помочь другим, полезно видеть будущее "хотя бы дня на три вперёд". Понимаю, что это не самое главное в книге, но мне запомнился такой совет Ламы, как бы невзначай.


Я не помню такого совета. Сама ж переводила. )))))

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо Вам за перевод. Такие книги жизненно необходимы. Кажется, там было предисловие Батагова (композитора), лучше него не скажешь.


Не было. Были попытки несколько раз перевести эту книгу, даже издавалась кем-то под названием "Эссенция буддизма", в чуднОм переводе. Потом наконец-то меня попросили, и "Открытый мир" издал. Наверное, через Лизу Лёлину можно приобрести.

----------


## Германн

> Не было. Были попытки несколько раз перевести эту книгу, даже издавалась кем-то под названием "Эссенция буддизма", в чуднОм переводе. Потом наконец-то меня попросили, и "Открытый мир" издал. Наверное, через Лизу Лёлину можно приобрести.


Да, перепутал. Но Линга Ринпоче я точно читал. Вы посмотрите, в тексте должно быть.

----------


## Нико

> Да, перепутал. Но Линга Ринпоче я точно читал. Вы посмотрите, в тексте должно быть.


Чего-то у меня тоже она потерялась. Смена компов и пр. Но точно не было такого! И вообще, мои книги все куда-то деваются, люди просят почитать, а потом "заигрывают".

----------


## Германн

> Чего-то у меня тоже она потерялась. Смена компов и пр. Но точно не было такого! И вообще, мои книги все куда-то деваются, люди просят почитать, а потом "заигрывают".


Память скверного буддиста неточна и некзиста :-) 
О ясновидении говорил не Линг Ринпоче. Куну Лама Ринпоче Тензин Гьялцен. "Фонарь, освещающий Путь" М, Открытый мир, 2008 стр. 43.:

"Наилучший способ содержать наши врата в чистоте - это зародить Бодхичитту-намерение, осуществлять Бодхичитту на практике и таким образом следовать по Пути к просветлению. При этом очень важно придерживаться соблюдения моральных принципов трёх уровней: обетов пратимокши, обетов Бодхисаттвы, и тантрических обетов. Если мы будем делать всё это правильно, то мы действительно сможем принести максимум пользы и достичь высшей мудрости. Есть одна вещь, которая может нам существенно помочь в этом деле: умение видить будущее. Поэтому мы должны стараться развивать ясновидение. Без него мы просто как птенцы с неразвитыми крыльями и перьями, которые не могут покинуть гнездо, потому что ещё не умеют летать. Не обладая ясновидением, мы не можем по-настоящему приносить благо живым существам. Человек, развивший в себе способность видеть будущее, может за один день принести больше пользы, чем тот, кто не обладает ткой способностью - за сто лет. Это означает то, что если мы хотим как можно быстрее достичь высшей мудрости и приносить максимальную пользу, мы должны научиться видеть прошлое, настоящее и будущее".

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Память скверного буддиста неточна и некзиста :-)


Особенно память скверного переводчика. (((((

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> "*вы хотите стать тибетцем или буддистом*?", "*я понятия не имею что такое дзогчен и это не показная тибетская скромность*".


Вот это очень важный момент. Вы правы, что указали эти цитаты. 
Мне важна не погоня за модой на тибетское и не очарованность внешней стороной эгрегора. Я хочу пробудить в себе СУТЬ. РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ. Пути назад уже нет, увы)))

Друзья, еще такой вопрос: о мандале.
С первыми несколькими частями нёндро более-менее ясно. Но подношение мандалы?
Объясните.
Ее нужно и можно визуализировать? Или делать реальный предмет-носитель, артефакт. Как? Из чего? 
Как работать с мандалой в нёндро, хотя бы на начальном профаническом уровне.
 Можно ли пропустить этот раздел, если не получится сделать мандалу?

----------


## Германн

Есть мудра мандалы. Делается при помощи пальцев рук. Продаются наборы для подношения мандалы в буддийских интернет-магазинах (возможно, дорогие). Можно использовать рис и чистую, отдельную тарелку. Сыплется рис, всё остальное визуализируется (как насыпается гора Меру и т.д.)
P.S. Сам представляю всё это в уме, сопровождая мудрой. В качестве ценного фигурирует и то, что очень ценно, вожделенно лично для меня.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Германн, мне недостаточно. Поясните школоте))) Все более подробно, шаг за шагом - мне ведь это делать и желательно не наобум. Не возмущайтесь моей придирчивостью.
Либо дайте ссылку на инфу по построению мандалы. 
Какие создавать узоры мандалы из этого риса? Куда после ритуала утилизировать рис? В практиках, привычных мне ранее, подношения обычно сыплют или льют  на землю или кладут под дерево.

Мудра мандалы - как правильно делать? Всё, всё, пожалуйста. Для меня это важно.

----------


## Германн

Зависит от посвящения, но допустимо делать и самостоятельно. В Кагью примерно так: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm (в 4-й главе про мандалу). 
В этой книге ("Светоч уверенности") всё технически подробно, как в Тибете делалось (очень традиционно).
Мудра подношения мандалы (спасибо Аньезке): http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post318680

В данном случае, подношения визуализируются, рис (или драгоценности) только облегчает представление.
Поэтому, здесь подношения нигде не оставляются, а используются раз за разом. Главное происходит в уме.

Не всё представляемое это именно "вещи", это всё самое дорогое - и представляется, что всё это уходит от Вас, ради Дхармы. 
Раньше это практиковал царь Тибета. Традиционно, представляется Драгоценный Советник - но что это сейчас? Коллега, друг.
Он не подносится, как вещь - но он уходит, покидает, и Вы отпускаете его, мысленно - ради Дхармы. Как-то так.
"Всеисполнящая драгоценность" - вероятно, ПМЖ какое-нибудь. "Драгоценный слон" - аналог мерседеса. 
Лучше представить что-либо реально ценное, исходя из своих представлений.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Живо представляете, как друг или любимый человек уходит в монастырь - и Вы ему помогаете, отправляете его в эту дорогу - ради блага всех живых, ради его самого, ради Дхармы. "Подносите" свою привязанность, жертвуете связью с человеком, мысленно. То же касается лучших коллег по работе: мысленно, помогаете им уйти, "подносите" Вашу дружбу. Это сущность практики. (С вещами, ценностями проще представлять.) Если это слишком радикально, можно представлять всё то, что принято в традиции, все эти символы. 
Здесь мандала - это измерение человека, его образ жизни, всё самое близкое и дорогое.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (13.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Друзья, еще такой вопрос: о мандале.
> С первыми несколькими частями нёндро более-менее ясно. Но подношение мандалы?
> Объясните.


В "Словах Моего Всеблагого Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче все довольно подробно объясняется.
В приложении есть и схема кучек, если что. 
Вот и в интернетах есть:
http://www.rigpawiki.org/index.php?t...ndala_Offering



> "Драгоценный слон" - аналог мерседеса.


Протестую)) Мерседес это "Драгоценный конь". Слон - это же боевой транспорт, скорее уж Т34))

----------

Германн (13.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.12.2012), Дхармананда (14.12.2012), Кунсанг (14.12.2012), Сергей Хос (13.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Такую интерпретацию, как подношение мандалы= пожертвование привязанностью к чему-то дорогому, встречаю впервые, поражена... но в позитивном смысле. 
Считается, что есть привязанности 3 родов - к вещи(у гиликов, людей плотских), к человеку (у психиков, людей эмоциональных), к Идее (у пневматиков или людей духовных). Различаются тонкостью планов, но по сути все это одно.
Но возник вопрос - если делать подношение, отпуская "Драгоценного Советника" (любимого или того, к кому привязанность) - не будет ли это в какой-то мере равноценно порче на смерть? Вдруг Просветленный этот дар в самом деле примет - и уйдет человек в Паринирвану неожиданно? :Wink:  
Ибо что наверху - то и внизу, по аналогии с Трисмегистом. Симпатическая магия работает по этому принципу.
М.б., уместнее всего подносить Авалокитешваре дары в виде пожертвования драгоценностью в виде Идеи? 
Например, человек всю жизнь был приверженцем монотеизма, воцерковленным или привязанным к какой-то иной своей вере или традиции, отличной от буддизма. Можно ли отпустить это в виде подношения мандалы?
И тогда по какому фактору это подношение  будет отличаться  от отсечения привязанностей (1 часть, воспоминание 4 мыслей о бренности всего сущего, о страдании, о причинах и прекращении страданий)?

----------


## Legba

> И тогда по какому фактору это подношение будет отличаться от отсечения привязанностей (1 часть, воспоминание 4 мыслей о бренности всего сущего, о страдании, о причинах и прекращении страданий)?


Хельга, если честно, Вам нужно зубрить матчасть.
Пока что - полная каша.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Легба, это не удивительно... Будет много нелепых вопросов на первых порах, я предупреждала :Smilie: 
Не судите строго.  Лучше объясните, как сами понимаете. Для этого я здесь.

----------


## Александр С

Сет для мандалы можно купить: http://dharma.ru/buddb/613/1




> Материалы, из которых изготовлена мандала, зависят от ваших возможностей. 
> Наилучшим основанием мандалы считается сделанное из драгоценных металлов, золота 
> или серебра. Среднего качества будет то, которое сделано из бронзы или какого-либо 
> другого металла. Наихудшим вариантом будет использовать для этого гладкую 
> деревянную доску или кусок дерева.

----------


## Greedy

> Но возник вопрос - если делать подношение, отпуская "Драгоценного Советника" (любимого или того, к кому привязанность) - не будет ли это в какой-то мере равноценно порче на смерть? Вдруг Просветленный этот дар в самом деле примет - и уйдет человек в Паринирвану неожиданно? 
> Ибо что наверху - то и внизу, по аналогии с Трисмегистом. Симпатическая магия работает по этому принципу.
> М.б., уместнее всего подносить Авалокитешваре дары в виде пожертвования драгоценностью в виде Идеи?


Добавьте к отпусканию любимых на все четыре стороны, чтобы они могли развиваться и помогать всем без исключения существам, ещё и пожелание отпустить вот эту Вашу идею о том, что, как и к чему может привести. И отпускайте, пока она не станет Вам совершенно безразличной и Вы о ней благополучно забудете.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вдруг Просветленный этот дар в самом деле примет - и уйдет человек в Паринирвану неожиданно?


Меня б кто так поднёс...прямо в Паринирвану..неожиданно :Smilie:

----------

Дхармананда (14.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (14.12.2012), Сергей Хос (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лучше объясните, как сами понимаете. Для этого я здесь.


Если есть желание разобраться с матчастью, возможно, имеет смысл для начала просто выучить базовые матрики (взаимосвязанные группы понятий), почитать про них и поразмышлять, что это такое.
Например:
1) 4 Благородные истины
2) Восьмиричный путь
3) 4 печати
4) 4 мысли, обращающие ум к Дхарме
Чтоб их не путать. Это очень хорошо структурирует на первых порах.
Потому что вот это:



> 4 мысли о бренности всего сущего, о страдании, о причинах и прекращении страданий


непонятно даже про что. Нет такой группы.




> Вдруг Просветленный этот дар в самом деле примет - и уйдет человек в Паринирвану неожиданно?


Так не бывает ))))

----------

Legba (14.12.2012), Pema Sonam (14.12.2012), Дхармананда (14.12.2012), Ритл (04.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Друзья, а не будет ли ошибкой или самонадеянностью мне начать нёндро по собственному желанию, в ближайшее время?


Игорь дал Вам исчерпывающий ответ. Если что-то еще непонятно, читайте о сущности Трех Заветов Гараба Дордже.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Спасибо за терпеливые пояснения) Проявите сострадание)))
Еще вопрос:
Нужно ли буддисту носить какие-либо определенные символы? (В виде медальона и тп)
Какие именно?
Какие принято носить чаще всего, как правило?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо за терпеливые пояснения) Проявите сострадание)))
> Еще вопрос:
> Нужно ли буддисту носить какие-либо определенные символы? (В виде медальона и тп)
> Какие именно?
> Какие принято носить чаще всего, как правило?


Не нужно. Некоторые носят полученные от учителей защитные шнурки и амулеты.

----------

Ритл (04.01.2013)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Не нужно. Некоторые носят полученные от учителей защитные шнурки и амулеты.


То есть, если я правильно поняла - не делается акцент на внешней атрибутике, она не важна. Так?
Но есть ли какие-то маркеры, знаки, внешне сигнализирующие о том, что человек - буддист?
В большинстве культов и традиций эту роль выполняет символ, носимый человеком на груди. 
Я привыкла носить символы традиции, в которую была посвящена - рунические и шаманские амулеты, трикселион... Понимаю, что лишняя привязка. Но без них ощущаю себя словно обнаженной.
Не будет ли это противоречить духу буддизма?

----------


## Sadhak

> То есть, если я правильно поняла - не делается акцент на внешней атрибутике, она не важна. Так?


Внешняя атрибутика будет важна если мы только примем монашеские обеты. В нашем же случае это определяется только особенностями собственной психики - насколько это выглядит для нас важным и полезным поставить себе некий "крестик на руку", который будет служить нам напоминанием и своеобразным якорем для соответствующей мотивации и каких-то элементов практики или как-то обозначить и показать другим, что мы именно буддисты, добавив тем самым себе некий ореол загадочности, избранности и продвинутости. На ретритах таких людей всегда масса - с зеркальцами на груди, с четками на руке, разноцетными шарфиками, индийским сумками и одеждами, невероятными прическами и всем прочим, что должно видимо как-то сразу всем дать понять и идентифицировать степень их духовности.



> не будет ли это в какой-то мере равноценно порче на смерть?


Есть специальная практика - тонглен, когда мы мысленно забираем все болезни, страдания и несчастья других людей и отдаем все доступное нам счастье, благие заслуги и благополучие с каждым вдохом и выдохом. Это развитие сострадание, бодхичитты, самой основы и фундамента для всего остального, ибо без этого все теряет смысл, все наши достижения и самые выскоие результаты практик будут отравлены, испорчены и приведут к противоположным результатам в виде еще большего проявления и укрепления негативных качеств нашего ума и соотвественно к страданиям. Дзонгар Кьенце Ринпоче, ссылку на которого я давал выше, говорит там в лекциях - "если вы из часа практики пятьдесят минут тратите на развитие сострадания и появление соотвествующей мотивации, а десять на саму практику, то только тогда я считаю, что ваша практика успешна и вы двигаетесь в правильном направлении". 
Тут много чего насоветали уже почитать, но я считаю что уж БА Шантидевы надо знать обязательно, она входит в обязательный курс шедры: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/bodhisat.htm



> Так пусть же силой заслуги, 
> Которую я накопил, вознося эту [молитву]40, 
> Все живущие 
> Полностью избавятся от всяких страданий. 
> 
> Да буду я лекарем и лекарством 
> Для страждущих, 
> И да буду я сиделкой, 
> Покуда каждый из них не исцелится. 
> ...

----------

Joy (16.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.12.2012), Ритл (04.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (14.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

:Frown: О Боги... как же трудно мне будет это реализовать - придется менять все в голове радикальным образом. Ведь всю сознательную жизнь привычный для меня стиль - это мизантропия (вздыхаю...)

Скажите честно, кто не боится признаться: насколько в самом деле кому-нибудь из вас удалось развить в себе Бодхичитту, любовь к людям? 

Мне кажется, это самое большое препятствие. Если что-то и внушает мне сомнения в возможности достижения (лично для меня), то именно это, а не 111 111 мантр и простираний.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Хельга_Хальдер, а вы про основу буддийского Учения - 4 Благородные Истины слышали? Ведь буддизм это для тех кто осознал, что все наше существование пропитано страданиями, что все неудовлетворительно, что все бренно, мучительно, наполнено болью и отчаянием. И каждая жизнь закончится болезнями и смертью, за которыми последует следующее рождение, возможно еще более мучительное и страшное, т.к. рождение человеком крайне редкое явление. Именно с этого начинается буддизм, с осознания Первой Благородной Истины, что все внутри и вокруг нас - есть лишь страдания и неудовлетворенность, и даже самые счастливые моменты имеют в себе червоточину страдания, т.к. скоротечны, проходящи и за ними вновь следует страдание. 
Для достижения какой цели вам нужно Учение, для того чтобы прекратить страдания, или же это очередное экзотическое хобби?

----------

Joy (16.12.2012), Legba (14.12.2012), Вантус (15.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (20.12.2012), Сергей Ч (14.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Я не искала буддизм. Он сам "нашел" меня и стал частью жизни. 
Экзотические хобби ищут от скуки или для создания себе привлекательного имиджа в определенных кругах. Усилия по преобразованию себя внутренне обычно при этом не затрачивают.
Я осознаю, сколько усилий придется приложить для внутренней перестройки и от этого иногда становится страшно. Вдруг не получится....

P.S.Решила отредактировать пост, добавив вопрос, который меня беспокоит.
Заранее предупреждаю: не имею намерений оспаривать истинность доктрины бодхичитты! 
НО!...
Это культивирование любви ко всем живым существам и всепрощение: не будет ли оно угнетать здоровый инстинкт самосохранения и борьбы? Теории, подобные подставлению щек всем желающим, были для меня в течение всей жизни неприемлемы.
Мне привычно жить по принципу: Жизнь - это борьба, а победа принадлежит сильнейшему, и он выживает, так как доказал, что достоин. 
Мне всегда нравилось высказывание Лао Цзы: Природа не добра. она обращается с живыми существами, как с соломенными собаками для жертвоприношения (Дао Де Дзин).

Прошу прощения, что цитирую это на буддийском форуме, но для меня это главное сомнение и оно волнует меня уже немало времени.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Как найти компромисс и есть ли он вообще?

Да, и еще: КАК это согласуется с причинно-следственным законом кармы, когда просят о милосердии ко всем живым существам? 
Не нарушается ли этим сам закон, так как те, о ком просит практик, могут сами ничего и не делать для улучшения своей участи. и даже не знать об этом.
Не является ли это посторонним вмешательством (пусть даже во благо) в карму иных существ?

Не кидайтесь овощами за "еретические" вопросы.  Пусть лучше они будут заданы мной сейчас и сразу и, желательно, на них получен адекватный ответ.

----------


## Дордже

Компромисс один-принять Прибежище, получить лунг на нендро и делать как все нормальные люди. Формально-пока нет Прибежища - вы не буддистка.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> P.S.Решила отредактировать пост, добавив вопрос, который меня беспокоит.
> Заранее предупреждаю: не имею намерений оспаривать истинность доктрины бодхичитты! 
> НО!...
> Это культивирование любви ко всем живым существам и всепрощение: не будет ли оно угнетать здоровый инстинкт самосохранения и борьбы? Теории, подобные подставлению щек всем желающим, были для меня в течение всей жизни неприемлемы.
> Мне привычно жить по принципу: Жизнь - это борьба, а победа принадлежит сильнейшему, и он выживает, так как доказал, что достоин. 
> Мне всегда нравилось высказывание Лао Цзы: Природа не добра. она обращается с живыми существами, как с соломенными собаками для жертвоприношения (Дао Де Дзин).


Все же прочитайте статью про 4 Благородные Истины, по ссылке, которую я привел в предыдущем сообщении. Там всего 13 страничек. Четыре Благородные Истины - это основа буддийского Учения, и принимаются за основу всеми буддийскими направлениями и школами.
Вторая Благородная Истина гласит, что источником, причиной дуккха (т.е. всех возможных страданий), является жажда (танха):

"Существует причина дуккха (страдания) — танха (желание, жажда), которая подразделяется на три вида: 

- жажда чувственных удовольствий (кама-танха); 

- жажда существования (бхава-танха); 

- жажда несуществования или уничтожения (вибхава-танха). 

Жажда чувственных удовольствий - это стремление обладать желаемыми ощущениями или материальными объектами. Она также может иметь негативный характер — стремление избегать неприятных ощущений. Жажда существования - это широкий спектр проявления жажды жизни, а жажда несуществования проявляется в нежелании продолжать жить, вплоть до желания совершить самоубийство. Также танха провляется в виде жажды славы, жажды психических или эмоциональных состояний (например, счастья, радости, восторга, любви) и т.п. 
 Танха возникает, как укоренившаяся реакция на чувства (ведана): приятного, неприятного, нейтрального, которые в свою очередь порождены контактом шести огранов восприятия (глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело и ум), с объектами восприятия (формами, звуками, запахами, вкусами, ощущениями и мыслями). Более подробно этот процесс описан Буддой в виде цепи взаимозависимого возникновения (патиччасамутпада). Также танху питают представления о возможности достижения счастья или благополучия путем исполнения желаний. Такая вера ведёт к умножению желаний и повторяющимся попыткам удовлетворить их".

Так вот то, о чем вы пишите является жаждой к существованию, и если вы хотите следовать по пути избавления от страданий, открытым Буддой, то должны будете полностью искоренить эту жажду, как и другие 2 вида.

P.S. Может буддизм, это и не ваше вовсе, а вас привлек лишь антураж?

----------

Joy (16.12.2012), Ритл (04.01.2013)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Компромисс один-принять Прибежище, получить лунг на нендро и делать как все нормальные люди. Формально-пока нет Прибежища - вы не буддистка.


Сонам, речь немного не  о том, буддистка я сейчас или нет. Это и так ясно, что пока я не имею посвящения. Я собираюсь СТАТЬ буддисткой. Со всей ответственностью.
Перед таким важным шагом хочу ЗАРАНЕЕ расставить все точки на Ы и разрешить противоречия и сомнения.
Они озвучены выше.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде источник всех страданий не жажда, а неведение. Из-за неведения или непонимания возникает уже жажда. Происходит цепляние за "я" и разделение на я и мое. Я и другие.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> КАК это согласуется с причинно-следственным законом кармы, когда просят о милосердии ко всем живым существам? 
> Не нарушается ли этим сам закон


Ваше дело - пожелать. Это развивает ваше собственное устремление.
А уж как оно там будет на самом деле - не ваша забота )))

Буддизм - ни разу не магия

----------

Дмитрий Белов (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вроде источник всех страданий не жажда, а неведение.


Это у нас, в Махаяне. А "у них", в тхераваде - именно жажда.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Его Святейшество Далай-лама о Дзогчене http://www.klex.ru/amw

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это у нас, в Махаяне. А "у них", в тхераваде - именно жажда.


Это невозможно ведь. В Тхераваде освобождаются от сансары ведь посредством мудрости, а не освобождением от жажды.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Так вот то, о чем вы пишите является жаждой к существованию, и если вы хотите следовать по пути избавления от страданий, открытым Буддой, то должны будете полностью искоренить эту жажду, как и другие 2 вида.
> 
> P.S. Может буддизм, это и не ваше вовсе, а вас привлек лишь антураж?


Простите, при всем уважении к Вам, но Вы не совсем правы.
Мне 36 лет. И за это время есть достаточный опыт страданий, потрясений и исканий, чтоб не заниматься игрой в антураж. Я видела страдания и смерть самых близких людей. Мне приходилось бороться за выживание среди тех, кто желал мне явно НЕ добра. Меня не привлекают подростковые ролевые игры в магов. Я ищу ПУТЬ.
Просто мне ближе так сказать, кшатрийский подход, привычка к борьбе и активности. Я опасаюсь внутреннего раскола, который может возникнуть, если приму позицию непротивления и пассивности. Но и отказываться от принятия буддизма я не считаю правильным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама о Дзогчене


При все уважении, но о дзогчене лучше все-таки читать ньингмапинских (и собственно дзогченовских) учителей.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> При все уважении, но о дзогчене лучше все-таки читать ньингмапинских (и собственно дзогченовских) учителей.


Хос! Вспоминлся вдруг Миша Черепанов с подобными же сентенциями. ((((((

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос! Вспоминлся вдруг Миша Черепанов с подобными же сентенциями. ((((((


Ну еще бы! друган мой ведь был.
Это, кстати, именно он настоял на том, чтобы название книжки было изменено с оригинального "Дзогчен" на "Далай-лама о дзогчене".

----------


## Кунсанг

> При все уважении, но о дзогчене лучше все-таки читать ньингмапинских (и собственно дзогченовских) учителей.


Лонгчен Рабджам подойдет? Много книг переведено http://dharma.ru/author/29

----------


## Нико

> Ну еще бы! друган мой ведь был.
> Это, кстати, именно он настоял на том, чтобы название книжки было изменено с оригинального "Дзогчен" на "Далай-лама о дзогчене".


С чем я была категорически не согласна. ))))) Мы с ним спорили часами об этом.

----------


## Нико

> Лонгчен Рабджам подойдет? Много книг переведено http://dharma.ru/author/29


Комментарии Далай-ламы по Лонгченпе не подойдут?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это у нас, в Махаяне. А "у них", в тхераваде - именно жажда.


И у вас 2-я Благородная Истина такая же как у нас.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С чем я была категорически не согласна. ))))) Мы с ним спорили часами об этом.


На самом деле этот проект (перевод данной книжки) был затеян по большей части с целью примирить гелуг и дзогчен. Потому что в гелуг очень сильно влияние радикализма Пабонгки Ринпоче.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И у вас 2-я Благородная Истина такая же как у нас.


У нас вообще все такое же, как у вас. Интерпретации только несколько различаются.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Комментарии Далай-ламы по Лонгченпе не подойдут?


Подойдут, но Сергей Хос сказал, что лучше читать собственно нингмапинских и дзогченовских Учителей.

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле этот проект (перевод данной книжки) был затеян по большей части с целью примирить гелуг и дзогчен. Потому что в гелуг очень сильно влияние радикализма Пабонгки Ринпоче.


Я в книжке про дзогчен такого радикализма не заметила. И вообще, от Далай-ламы получала неоднократно устные комментарии по Лонгченпе. Вполне себе дзогчен. )

----------


## Дордже

> Сонам, речь немного не  о том, буддистка я сейчас или нет. Это и так ясно, что пока я не имею посвящения. Я собираюсь СТАТЬ буддисткой. Со всей ответственностью.
> Перед таким важным шагом хочу ЗАРАНЕЕ расставить все точки на Ы и разрешить противоречия и сомнения.
> Они озвучены выше.


Не станете вы буддисткой, вот увидите) и про форум через 2 недели забудете)
Короче, мой вам мужской совет-принимайте бегом Прибежище, такой шанс надо хватать за хвост!





> При все уважении, но о дзогчене лучше все-таки читать ньингмапинских (и собственно дзогченовских) учителей.


мм а Учителя Его Святейшества по Дзогчену разве не из Нингмапы? Причем, эээххх какие были ЛЮДИИ!

----------

Кунсанг (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> мм а Учителя Его Святейшества по Дзогчену разве не из Нингмапы? Причем, эээххх какие были ЛЮДИИ!


Вот и я о ТОМ ЖЕ.

----------

Дордже (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Подойдут, но Сергей Хос сказал, что лучше читать собственно нингмапинских и дзогченовских Учителей.


Читать-то их хорошо. Но без комментариев трудно. У меня лично внутри что-то происходит, когда именно Далай-лама объясняет дзогчен. Личное дело каждого, впрочем. )))))

----------

Ритл (04.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это культивирование любви ко всем живым существам и всепрощение: не будет ли оно угнетать здоровый инстинкт самосохранения и борьбы? Теории, подобные подставлению щек всем желающим, были для меня в течение всей жизни неприемлемы.


Ключевой идеей, объясняющей происходящее, в буддизме является концепция кармы, которую можно свести с следующему принципу.
Ничего не происходит без причин и условий, и всё совершаемое в свою очередь становится причинами и условиями. И цикл это бесконечен.

Поэтому в буддизме нет задачи подставлять вторую щёку, если бьют по первой.
Вопрос лишь в том, есть в Вас агрессия, неприязнь, желание противостоять, когда Вас бьют по щеке. Или всего этого нет.
Если есть хоть в мельчайшей доли, то даже эта мельчайшая доля станет причиной Ваших личных будущих страданий.

И цель буддийского учения - избавится от всего того, что является причиной любого страдания. Не прекратить страдание, а избавиться от причин порождения новых страданий.
В махаяне ключевой практикой здесь является развитие деятельного сострадания. Т.е., чтобы вместо агрессии или неприязни к тому, кто ударил Вас по щеке, у Вас возникло бы к нему материнское желание помочь ему не накапливать причин для будущих страданий. И не провоцировать, погасить ситуацию на том, что уже совершено, не совершая ничего в ответ - будет лучшим решением.

А если он обратится за советом о развитии благих качеств, то Вы с абсолютной искренностью дадите ему деятельный совет.




> Да, и еще: КАК это согласуется с причинно-следственным законом кармы, когда просят о милосердии ко всем живым существам? 
> Не нарушается ли этим сам закон, так как те, о ком просит практик, могут сами ничего и не делать для улучшения своей участи. и даже не знать об этом.
> Не является ли это посторонним вмешательством (пусть даже во благо) в карму иных существ?


В буддизме отрицается какое-либо влияние на чужую карму.
Если с человеком что-то происходит, то в прошлом он сам создал причины, чтобы переживать подобное.
Но опосредованно влиять можно.
Через благую речь, через пример благого поведения, через действенные наставления по темам, которые действительно интересуют вопрошающего.

----------

Ритл (04.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Мне кажется Вольф прав, что начать следует с 4 Благородных Истин. Что есть сансара, страдания сансары, мизантропия тоже ведь вид страдания, потом все другие виды страданий. Обладание этим телом тоже страдание, потому что оно подвержено страданиям, но с другой стороны оно хороший имеет потенциал для уменьшения страданий сансары. А то раз и сразу дзогчен - крыша буддизма.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Не станете вы буддисткой, вот увидите) и про форум через 2 недели забудете)
> Короче, мой вам мужской совет-принимайте бегом Прибежище, такой шанс надо хватать за хвост!


 :Smilie:  премного благодарна, учту и ваш прозорливый пророческий прогноз и "мужской совет" 
(хотя уточнение "Мужской"  в данном контексте несколько громко отдает  сексизмом). 



И мимоходом отмечу...странно, если перед принятием важного решения (относительно ли вступления в традицию, культ и тд), у человека ни на миг не возникает ни единого сомнения - либо он привык, что за него решает кто-то, либо легкомыслен. и относится к своему решению несерьезно. ИМХО.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> А то раз и сразу дзогчен - крыша буддизма.


Простите, возможно я не совсем корректно указала традицию в профиле.
Не хотела этим сказать, что намереваюсь перепрыгнуть через все ступени сразу к Дзогчен. Я еще даже на первую ступень не вступила.
Но именно Дзогчен вызывает у меня сильное духовное устремление - Путь Самоосвобождения, как указано у Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Простите, возможно я не совсем корректно указала традицию в профиле.


Нормально указали. Традиция - это ведь объект устремления, а не имеющееся достижение ))))

----------

Sadhak (14.12.2012), Кунсанг (14.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Ключевой идеей, объясняющей происходящее, в буддизме является концепция кармы, которую можно свести с следующему принципу.
> Ничего не происходит без причин и условий, и всё совершаемое в свою очередь становится причинами и условиями. И цикл это бесконечен.
> 
> Поэтому в буддизме нет задачи подставлять вторую щёку, если бьют по первой.
> Вопрос лишь в том, есть в Вас агрессия, неприязнь, желание противостоять, когда Вас бьют по щеке. Или всего этого нет.
> Если есть хоть в мельчайшей доли, то даже эта мельчайшая доля станет причиной Ваших личных будущих страданий.
> 
> И цель буддийского учения - избавится от всего того, что является причиной любого страдания. Не прекратить страдание, а избавиться от причин порождения новых страданий.
> В махаяне ключевой практикой здесь является развитие деятельного сострадания. Т.е., чтобы вместо агрессии или неприязни к тому, кто ударил Вас по щеке, у Вас возникло бы к нему материнское желание помочь ему не накапливать причин для будущих страданий. И не провоцировать, погасить ситуацию на том, что уже совершено, не совершая ничего в ответ - будет лучшим решением.
> ...


Достойный ответ, благодарю.
впрочем, и ВОЛЬФ, возможно хотел мне сказать нечто подобное.
Дело в том, что мне пока сложновато перестроить свое мироощущение с позиции активных ответов на агрессию на чисто буддийскую позицию. 
Да, к тому же, если сказать честно, я подозреваю, что это весьма сложно получается в реалиях повседневной жизни и в условиях конфликтов даже у тех, кто принял Прибежище, у большинства здесь посвященных и практикующих.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да, к тому же, если сказать честно, я подозреваю, что это весьма сложно получается в реалиях повседневной жизни и в условиях конфликтов даже у тех, кто принял Прибежище, у большинства здесь посвященных и практикующих.


Это все мизантропия...

----------


## Sadhak

> Это культивирование любви ко всем живым существам и всепрощение: не будет ли оно угнетать здоровый инстинкт самосохранения и борьбы? Теории, подобные подставлению щек всем желающим, были для меня в течение всей жизни неприемлемы.


Бодхичитта это для нас пока прежде всего мотивация. Мы пока не обладаем ни должной мудростью, ни силой для принесения действительной пользы всем живым существам, ибо не можем знать чем обернутся наши действия и принесут ли они блага или страдания. Без всеведения Будды, знания всех причин и следствий мы не можем действительно контролировать процесс и его результаты или даже  всерьез надеяться на это. Но мы можем уже сейчас контролировать свою мотивацию в каждом нашем действии. Это то, что мы уже можем. Не плоды, не результаты, ни даже само действие, а нашу мотивацию. В той же БА Шантидева говорит о том, что мы не можем обернуть кожей всю землю, чтобы решить проблему колючек, но "оберни ступни и вся земля покрыта", т.е. реши мы собственные проблемы и мы решим проблемы всего мира, поскольку в любом случае они всегда только в нашей собственной голове. "Чистое видение" и "ваджорное совершенство" в дзогчене как раз об этом. Проблема всегда в двойственном видении, именно оно корень всех страданий, в недвойственном никаких проблем быть не может по определению. Поэтому, можно и нужно бороться, но ясно при этом понимать, что действительно на самом деле является проблемой, где ее источник и как именно с ней бороться. А бодхичитта это и есть борьба.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Не хотела этим сказать, что намереваюсь перепрыгнуть через все ступени сразу к Дзогчен. Я еще даже на первую ступень не вступила.
> Но именно Дзогчен вызывает у меня сильное духовное устремление - Путь Самоосвобождения, как указано у Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.


Становление на путь Будды в любом случае начинается с прекращения создания причин для возникновения страдания.

Вы можете читать множество комментариев по первым двум Истинам (о страдании и причине страдания), но с практической точки зрения важно желание в будущем не иметь тех страданий, которых Вы иметь не хотите. И применение методов, позволяющих получить соответствующее будущее.

С опытом преодоления страданий будет возрастать и понимание всепроникающего страдания, что неизбежно приведёт к желанию прекратить и его.
С опытом прекращения всепроникающего страдания придёт понимание роли Будды в этом, что может привести к желанию стать таким буддой - это и есть бодхичитта.

Но сам путь начинается с Прибежища. Вы принимаете для себя, что Будда - тот идеал, ориентир для Вашего развития. Дхарма Будды - методы, позволяющими реализовать цель. И Сангха - сообщество прошедших или идущих данным путём.

----------

Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Ритл (04.01.2013), Сергей Ч (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> мм а Учителя Его Святейшества по Дзогчену разве не из Нингмапы? Причем, эээххх какие были ЛЮДИИ!


А все равно это до какой-то степени "сравнительное богословие".  Потому что Его Святейшество воспитан в Гелуг, и есть существенные тонкости в доктринальном подходе, никуда не денешься. Почитайте для примера на сайте Берзина, где он излагает воззрение. Там у него постоянно: "... с точки зрения Гелуг" и "... а с позиции прочих школ...".
Я, кстати, вопрос о том, кто прав, вообще оставляю в стороне. Но не учитывать различие подходов - неправильно.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> А бодхичитта это и есть борьба.


Это мне уже ближе. Это я смогу понять и принять. Хороший пост.

Greedy - вам тоже респект. Доступно и четко излагаете.

Прошу попытаться понять меня, если это возможно: 
Я не хочу утверждать что ненавижу людей. Каждый из нас заслуживает милосердия и помощи свыше. и я, и вы все.
Но на уровне глубокой убежденности у меня сложилось мироощущение, в котором сильный не должен уступать место под солнцем слабому (под слабым не имею в виду ребенка или старого человека, а именно духовно и интеллектуально неполноценных особей), тем более не предлагать ему помощь, которую слабый не просит.
Природа, которая есть САМО БЫТИЕ, Она все же ежедневно и ежесекундно проводит естественный отбор - реальность, которую невозможно оспорить. 
Если у меня и вызывает восхищение Бодхичитта, то именно та Бодхичитта, которая заставляет каждого за нас совершенствовать самого СЕБЯ, улучшая таким образом род человеческий.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, к тому же, если сказать честно, я подозреваю, что это весьма сложно получается в реалиях повседневной жизни и в условиях конфликтов даже у тех, кто принял Прибежище, у большинства здесь посвященных и практикующих.


Скорее, меняются реалии повседневной жизни и создаётся меньше условий для конфликтов.




> Но на уровне глубокой убежденности у меня сложилось мироощущение, в котором сильный не должен уступать место под солнцем слабому (под слабым не имею в виду ребенка или старого человека, а именно духовно и интеллектуально неполноценных особей), тем более не предлагать ему помощь, которую слабый не просит.


Простирания  :Smilie:

----------

Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Кунсанг (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А все равно это до какой-то степени "сравнительное богословие".  Потому что Его Святейшество воспитан в Гелуг, и есть существенные тонкости в доктринальном подходе, никуда не денешься. Почитайте для примера на сайте Берзина, где он излагает воззрение. Там у него постоянно: "... с точки зрения Гелуг" и "... а с позиции прочих школ...".
> Я, кстати, вопрос о том, кто прав, вообще оставляю в стороне. Но не учитывать различие подходов - неправильно.


Почему-то при этом ЕСДЛ отказался от практики Шугдена, чтобы получать передачи других школ.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Я, кстати, из-за своего несогласия с принципом "Милость Божья  всем сразу и даром, по умолчанию, независимо от желания" в ранней юности осознанно ушла из эгрегора христианства, в котором была воспитана.
Я не смогу принять принцип "халявной милости" в порядке догмы, над которой запрещается размышлять. И вообще, если в традиции есть догма, над которой запрещается размышлять, а требуется принять ее в приказном порядке, то это не моя традиция.

Остается надеяться, что в данное время я просто не совсем точно понимаю принцип Боддхичитты и что Буддизм не относится к числу авторитарных культов, собирающих в себя неразмышляющих рабов.
О, искренне надеюсь, что это не так!

Цхултрим :Smilie: , согласна на простирания! но внутреннюю убежденность в своей позиции это не изменит.
Одни клеши у наверное меня, грешной....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему-то при этом ЕСДЛ отказался от практики Шугдена, чтобы получать передачи других школ.


Ну так честь ему и хвала, кто же спорит. Я ж не говорю, что Его Святейшество не компетентен в учениях Ньингма. Совсем наоборот, он выдающийся ученый и практик. И знакомство с его пониманием дзогчена очень полезно. Расширяет кругозор, несомненно. Но ядро традиции составляют совершенно другие тексты. Только об этом речь.

----------

Кунсанг (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так честь ему и хвала, кто же спорит. Я ж не говорю, что Его Святейшество не компетентен в учениях Ньингма. Совсем наоборот, он выдающийся ученый и практик. И знакомство с его пониманием дзогчена очень полезно. Расширяет кругозор, несомненно. Но ядро традиции составляют совершенно другие тексты. Только об этом речь.


И ими Его Святейшество не владеет, что ли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> авторитарных культов, собирающих в себя неразмышляющих рабов.


Рабство бывает внутри человека, а не в традиции или в культе.

----------

Кунсанг (14.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> И ими Его Святейшество не владеет, что ли?


Мне кажется, Сергей Хос имеет в виду само основание, корни и все такое основательное.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, Сергей Хос имеет в виду само основание, корни и все такое основательное.


А я? Что, не имею в виду основательное?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И ими Его Святейшество не владеет, что ли?


Владеет. Но когда он излагает эти темы, ему приходится настраиваться на "другую волну". И это всегда видно при внимательном чтении. Он это делает совершенно добросовестно, и это даже создает специфический эффект дополнительного понимания.
Но знакомства с писаниями собственно носителей традиции это все равно не заменяет.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Я не пытаюсь подвергать критике основы Буддизма и не хочу задеть ничьи чувства, прошу меня извинить.
Но лучше и разумнее для меня СЕЙЧАС разобрать все сложные и неудобные вопросы, чем повернуть назад и разочароваться уже после того, как отдам постижению этого учения много времени и сил.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я не пытаюсь подвергать критике основы Буддизма и не хочу задеть ничьи чувства, прошу меня извинить.
> Но лучше и разумнее для меня СЕЙЧАС разобрать все сложные и неудобные вопросы, чем повернуть назад и разочароваться уже после того, как отдам постижению этого учения много времени и сил.


Давайте попробуем разобрать сложности.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Но на уровне глубокой убежденности у меня сложилось мироощущение, в котором сильный не должен уступать место под солнцем слабому


Мы этим занимаемся с изначальных времен, мы этим занимаемся даже всю эту сознательную жизнь, сколько себя помним. И как, помогло нам это? Добились ли действительного счастья все эти олигархи или бандиты или чиновники или даже величайшие в истории человечества завоеватели переступая через свои принципы, горы трупов, через неисчислимые жертвы? Нет, всегда решая одну проблему, возникала сотня новых, всегда неудовлетвоенность, всегда жажда, всегда чего-то не хватает, вот-вот и наконец "заживу" и "эта музыка будет вечной...", вся эта пляска продолжится до тех пор, пока мы не отследим ее настоящий источник. Болезнь лечится только тогда, когда поставлен верный диагноз и есть уверенность в том, что это вообще лечится. Симптомы глушить бесполезно, а мы вот этой "борьбой за выживание" и "правом сильных" боремся всего лишь с симптомами. Мы сдаемся не тогда, когда подставляем щеку, а тогда когда действуем по инерции и даем сдачи. Мы сдаемся нашим укоренившимся в уме тенденциям, привычкам, представлениям основанными на неведении, на незнании диагноза... Поэтому, бодхичитта это настоящая борьба, вот где настоящая сила.

----------

Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Владеет. Но когда он излагает эти темы, ему приходится настраиваться на "другую волну". И это всегда видно при внимательном чтении. Он это делает совершенно добросовестно, и это даже создает специфический эффект дополнительного понимания.
> Но знакомства с писаниями собственно носителей традиции это все равно не заменяет.


Хос, если честно, ты много знаешь людей, российских, которые так прямо знакомы с этими писаниями не понаслышке?

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Sadhak, +1000 респект! :Kiss: 
Не возражу ни одному слову. 
Болезнь человечества - только в неведении.
Все-таки придется тебе быть моим учителем, эффективно получается.

----------


## Greedy

> Но на уровне глубокой убежденности у меня сложилось мироощущение, в котором сильный не должен уступать место под солнцем слабому (под слабым не имею в виду ребенка или старого человека, а именно духовно и интеллектуально неполноценных особей), тем более не предлагать ему помощь, которую слабый не просит.


Всё непостоянно.
Сегодня - он нищий, глупый, не обращающий на себя Ваше внимание. Через какое-то время всё может поменяться. Как уже в этой жизни, так и в следующей. Он будет наслаждаться счастьем богов, а Вам придётся постоянно мучиться от голода и жажды, родившись голодным духом.

Но и Вы, и он объединены одним признаком. И Вы, и он находятся в плену плодов собственных же поступков. Но и Вы, и он имеют возможность выбраться из этой каббалы.
И когда Вы поменяете свою основную цель, на цель освобождения от страданий или становление буддой, то для Вас не будет предмета для обсуждения, что следует давать или позволять слабому, а что нет. В Вас будет зарождаться отречение от мира, а с ним - пропадать интерес к деятельности ради каких-то мирских результатов.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Болезнь человечества - только в неведении.


Снова мизантропия?

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Greedy, Ваши доводы тоже приняты. Возражений нет.

Тогда такой вопрос:
Этично ли буддисту испытывать полноценную радость и удовольствие от чисто физического аспекта бытия?
Или при каждом начале зарождения таких эмоций следует напоминать себе о страдании, отречении и тд.?
Не буду ли я, приняв Буддизм, испытывать чувство вины за наслаждение земными благами?

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Снова мизантропия?


нет, Кунсанг, всего лишь констатация факта) причем не моя. Махаянисты выше здесь высказались.
А я высказала согласие.

----------


## Кунсанг

> нет, Кунсанг, всего лишь констатация факта) причем не моя. Махаянисты выше здесь высказались.
> А я высказала согласие.


Всеж таки мизантропия. Шучу.

----------


## Лелоченпа

из наставлений Геше Джампа Тинлея  :"Иногда мои ученики думают я буддист и должен говорить с людьми очень мягко и становятся слишком мягкими.Поэтому мастера прошлого советовали:"Снаружи оставайтесь такими же как были но внутри меняйте своё мышление".Если человек поступает неверно то снаружи вы можете вести себя как будто вы гневаетесь но внутри у вас не должно быть гнева вообще.Мы же поступаем наоборот.У бодхисаттв нет никакого гнева внутри только сострадание.Но снаружи они могут проявлять гнев.Очень важно чтобы в сердце у вас было равностное отношение но внешне вы должны действовать согласно ситуации иначе ваша практика станет препятствием для вас.Важно иметь здравый смысл.Вас интересует буддизм хорошо но не меняйте свой внешний облик.Меняйтесь внутри." взято из лекции о лоджонге

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Этично ли буддисту испытывать полноценную радость и удовольствие от чисто физического аспекта бытия?
> Или при каждом начале зарождения таких эмоций следует напоминать себе о страдании, отречении и тд.?
> Не буду ли я, приняв Буддизм, испытывать чувство вины за наслаждение земными благами?


Вопросы этичности буддизм не рассматривает.
Есть причины и условия, которые обуславливают соответствующий результат.
Если будете делать так-то и так-то, то это приведёт к таким-то и таким-то результатом.

Нет и прямых запретов (кроме случаев взятия обетов, но это ритуальные запреты).
Будете убивать - переродитесь в аду. Если для Вас это приемлемо - размышляйте над страданиями адов, которые во много превышают даже самую сильную боль, которую Вам доводилось переживать в этой жизни.

Это же касается и вопроса наслаждения.
Если Вы считаете, что надо намеренно ломать себя, не испытывая наслаждения от приятных моментов, то это тоже неверно.
Но если Вы движетесь в верном направлении по искоренению причин страдания, то в Вас будет зарождаться отречение. Сначала будет появляться безразличие к возможному счастью в этой жизни. Потом к любому возможному счастью вообще.

Но если что-то приятно, то следует признать, что это приятно. Главное не создавать из этого приятного момента цель, то, что обязательно надо будет повторить. Особенно этот пункт важен в медитации, где существенно важно не иметь стремления повторить или реализовать какой-то опыт или переживание.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> из наставлений Геше Джампа Тинлея  :"Иногда мои ученики думают я буддист и должен говорить с людьми очень мягко и становятся слишком мягкими.Поэтому мастера прошлого советовали:"Снаружи оставайтесь такими же как были но внутри меняйте своё мышление".Если человек поступает неверно то снаружи вы можете вести себя как будто вы гневаетесь но внутри у вас не должно быть гнева вообще.Мы же поступаем наоборот.У бодхисаттв нет никакого гнева внутри только сострадание.Но снаружи они могут проявлять гнев.Очень важно чтобы в сердце у вас было равностное отношение но внешне вы должны действовать согласно ситуации иначе ваша практика станет препятствием для вас.Важно иметь здравый смысл.Вас интересует буддизм хорошо но не меняйте свой внешний облик.Меняйтесь внутри." взято из лекции о лоджонге


Так это практически повторение слов ЕС Далай-ламы.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Дорогие друзья! Ясно, ясно)) вопросы сняты.
 Как вы терпеливы ко мне... Это подход настоящей Сангхи. 
Намо Сангхайя!)))

----------

Сергей Хос (14.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Еще нюанс следует выяснить: о стремлении к исполнению желаний, к мотивации "я хочу".
Поправьте, если не права.
Как считается в Дхарме, желания порождают страдания. 

И это верно - даже успешно добиваясь желаемого, я замечала, что радость от исполнения всегда, абсолютно всегда была с горьким привкусом разочарования. Самые страстные желания приносили самые крупные разочарования.

Но если это желание будет касаться продвижения в Дхарме?
Допустим, у меня зарождается желание познания, постижения Дзогчен (да хотя бы основ Буддизма... плюс желание всевозможных удач на этом пути, встреч с нужными людьми, в нужное время, удачного стечения обстоятельств для поездок на ретриты и тд) и это желание становится приоритетным, постоянным и набирает силу.
В принципе, сейчас так и происходит - я в самом деле этого ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ.
Как это расценивать? 
Как препятствие? Это привязанность? Или воспринимать это как позитивный знак?

Вместе с желанием возникает опасение, что оно может не исполниться. Что не получится поездки или не будет ретрита или я не получу Передачу и тд...
Как к этому относиться? Отпустить?

----------


## Нико

> Еще нюанс следует выяснить: о стремлении к исполнению желаний, к мотивации "я хочу".
> Поправьте, если не права.
> Как считается в Дхарме, желания порождают страдания. 
> 
> И это верно - даже успешно добиваясь желаемого, я замечала, что радость от исполнения всегда, абсолютно всегда была с горьким привкусом разочарования. Самые страстные желания приносили самые крупные разочарования.
> 
> Но если это желание будет касаться продвижения в Дхарме?
> Допустим, у меня зарождается желание познания, постижения Дзогчен (да хотя бы основ Буддизма... плюс желание всевозможных удач на этом пути, встреч с нужными людьми, в нужное время, удачного стечения обстоятельств для поездок на ретриты и тд) и это желание становится приоритетным, постоянным и набирает силу.
> В принципе, сейчас так и происходит - я в самом деле этого ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ.
> ...


 Желание к получению Дхармы позитивно. Не отпускайте, просто дайте себе установку, что Вы сделаете это во что бы то ни стало, и всё получится.

----------

Германн (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как считается в Дхарме, желания порождают страдания.


Страдания порождает эгоцентрация.
А устремленность к знанию Дхармы порождает знание Дхармы.
Как-то примерно так )))

----------

Нико (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Еще тревожит мысль, что могу "перегореть".
Может, с самого начала не прицеливаться на непременное достижение?

Однажды, когда-то очень давно, я решила во что бы то ни стало разобраться с одной духовной проблемой (не важно с какой, она лежала в плоскости несовместимости религии и идеологии) и нашла информацию, что можно попробовать в течение 100 ночей делать практику тратак - это помогает решить внешне неразрешимые духовные парадоксы.

Я сидела по полчаса перед лампой с гхи, упорно стараясь выдержать эти 100 ночей. но уже дней через 10 конечно не выдержала...
Разочарование было больше, чем если бы я вообще не бралась за практику.

Не хочу повторений прецедента.
Я хочу как-нибудь удостовериться - если уж Учение встретилось мне на пути жизни, то не случайно. И пусть оно станет моим Путем, а не одной попыткой.
А то местные "пророки" здесь уже нагадали мне, что мой путь в Буддизме не займет больше 2 недель.

----------


## Нико

> Еще тревожит мысль, что могу "перегореть".
> Может, с самого начала не прицеливаться на непременное достижение?
> 
> Однажды, когда-то очень давно, я решила во что бы то ни стало разобраться с одной духовной проблемой (не важно с какой, она лежала в плоскости несовместимости религии и идеологии) и нашла информацию, что можно попробовать в течение 100 ночей делать практику тратак - это помогает решить внешне неразрешимые духовные парадоксы.
> 
> Я сидела по полчаса перед лампой с гхи, упорно стараясь выдержать эти 100 ночей. но уже дней через 10 конечно не выдержала...
> Разочарование было больше, чем если бы я вообще не бралась за практику.
> 
> Не хочу повторений прецедента.
> ...


Как уже сказал Хос, " не загоняйте себя в угол". Ваш путь в буддизме будет длиться ровно столько, сколько у Вас будет устремления к нему. Без всяких "пророков".

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Найдите ближайшее для Вас сообщество практикующих и влейтесь в него.
Если влиться не получится, но буддизм Вам всё равно будет ещё интересен, то Вам просто не подходит та школа и то направление, в котором практикует та группа.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Еще нюанс следует выяснить: о стремлении к исполнению желаний, к мотивации "я хочу".
> Поправьте, если не права.
> Как считается в Дхарме, желания порождают страдания. 
> 
> И это верно - даже успешно добиваясь желаемого, я замечала, что радость от исполнения всегда, абсолютно всегда была с горьким привкусом разочарования. Самые страстные желания приносили самые крупные разочарования.
> 
> Но если это желание будет касаться продвижения в Дхарме?


Порождает страдание не желание, а привязанность к объекту желания. Для нас обычно это одно и то же.
Разницу же можно увидеть, если рассмотреть процесс обучения.
Можно изучать правила дорожного движения, чтобы обезопасить свою езду по дорогам. А можно ради самого знания.

Если обучение превращается в процесс "хочу знать ещё и это и то", то это уже не обучение, а цепляние к знаниям. И такое обучение будет порождать страдания, так как реализация этого цепляния ни к чему вести не будет.

Помочь избежать этого, опять же, помогает сангха, которая будет направлять Вас на практику, а не на изучение очередного текста по очередной важной и интересной теме.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, согласна на простирания! но внутреннюю убежденность в своей позиции это не изменит.
> Одни клеши у наверное меня, грешной....


Внутреннюю убеждённость можете вообще не трогать пока  :Smilie:

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как считается в Дхарме, желания порождают страдания. 
> 
> И это верно - даже успешно добиваясь желаемого, я замечала, что радость от исполнения всегда, абсолютно всегда была с горьким привкусом разочарования. Самые страстные желания приносили самые крупные разочарования.
> 
> Но если это желание будет касаться продвижения в Дхарме?
> Допустим, у меня зарождается желание познания, постижения Дзогчен (да хотя бы основ Буддизма... плюс желание всевозможных удач на этом пути, встреч с нужными людьми, в нужное время, удачного стечения обстоятельств для поездок на ретриты и тд) и это желание становится приоритетным, постоянным и набирает силу.
> В принципе, сейчас так и происходит - я в самом деле этого ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ.
> Как это расценивать? 
> Как препятствие? Это привязанность? Или воспринимать это как позитивный знак?
> ...


Все аничча - не стабильно, не вечно, не постоянно. Конечно взявшись за какую-либо духовную практику, у вас будут периоды продвижения, периоды застоя, и периоды отката назад, неудач, разочарований. И периоды застоя 100% будут гораздо более длительными, чем краткие мгновения продвижения вперед. К этому нужно быть заранее готовой, и не тешить себя иллюзиями о сказочных успехах в практике. Даже великие практики прошлого, имеющие множество заслуг, порой тратили большую часть жизни на достижение Пробуждения, и их постигало множество неудач и разочарований на пути. Будда говорил, что Дхамма, которую он дал, невероятно трудна для понимания и постижения, и идет против течения. Следующему Благородным Восьмеричным Путем, нужно отказаться от множества соблазнов, которые удерживают живых существ в сансаре, как мух привлеченных сладким запахом меда, и нашедших в нем свою погибель.

----------

Германн (15.12.2012), Сергей Ч (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нужно ли буддисту носить какие-либо определенные символы? (В виде медальона и тп)
> Какие именно?
> Какие принято носить чаще всего, как правило?


Обычно в холодное время года принято носить шарф, шапку и варежки, но это не будет обязательным условием, если Вы освоите практику туммо. Практики туммо обычно ходят в куске хлопковой ткани, да и то только для того, чтобы не эпатировать публику

----------

Андрей Рэй (10.07.2017)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не нужно. Некоторые носят полученные от учителей защитные шнурки и амулеты.


Демьян, чего они только не носят  :Smilie:  Хорошо, что еще не додумываются образ учителя у сердца наколоть  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> О Боги...


Вот этого там точно не будет  :Smilie:  Судя по фразе, где-то около Викки прежде пребывали?  :Wink:

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Вот этого там точно не будет  Судя по фразе, где-то около Викки прежде пребывали?


Смотрите мой профиль. Там все четко о моем прежнем пути. 
Не надо объяснять основы буддийской теологии и буддийское восприятие термина "боги" - мне это известно.
Это восклицание в данном контексте - лишь выражение эмоций. Аналог смайла.
Могла бы сказать: "О, Просветленный!"

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не заморачивайтесь, сам таким был, потому все эти заморочки со внешней атрибутикой и желанием хорошенько подготовиться понятны  :Smilie:  Просто уходит какое-то количество драгоценного времени на то, чтобы понять. что в Дзогчен все немножко по-другому.  :Smilie:  Сначала, как сказал Игорь, Прямое Введение, а уж потом, на основании его, все остальное  :Smilie:  Ну и, опять же, всегда помнить, что при всем уважении к остальным школам, не следует смешивать различные методы. Если получили метод в одной традиции, применяйте как учили. На БФ есть тенденция спрашивать совета у представителей разных школ, но может возникнуть ситуация, когда под одним и тем же термином понимаются несколько разные вещи. Это на будущее.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Но возник вопрос - если делать подношение, отпуская "Драгоценного Советника" (любимого или того, к кому привязанность) - не будет ли это в какой-то мере равноценно порче на смерть? Вдруг Просветленный этот дар в самом деле примет - и уйдет человек в Паринирвану неожиданно?


Вы не дарите человека как вещь. Это похоже на то, как мать "дарит" хорошо воспитанного ребёнка миру (не как вещь). Если представлять, что любимый уходит ради блага других и своего (в монахи, например), а Вы его поддерживаете, получится "дар" отношений объектам Прибежища. Безусловно, такое не порча; как и паринирвана не смерть. Если близкий человек внезапно станет практиком, или (теоретически) всецело пробуждённым Буддой, ничего дурного не случится. В этой практике точно нет ничего, что могло бы спровоцировать безвременную смерть "Драгоценной жены" или "Драгоценного советника". 




> Например, человек всю жизнь был приверженцем монотеизма, воцерковленным или привязанным к какой-то иной своей вере или традиции, отличной от буддизма. Можно ли отпустить это в виде подношения мандалы?


Можно, хотя не могу точно сформулировать, что представляется как нездоровая привязанность к сухим словам, как сектантсткое пристрастие к "сухой Дхарме". Наверное, не будет правильным представлять тексты Учения, чтоб не путать себя сходными визуализациями. Мне было бы проще представить близкого человека, христианина, в медитации перед алтарём - и этот желанный образ "поднести", чтобы избавиться от пристрастий к его обращению, и накопить заслуги.




> И тогда по какому фактору это подношение  будет отличаться  от отсечения привязанностей (1 часть, воспоминание 4 мыслей о бренности всего сущего, о страдании, о причинах и прекращении страданий)?


Привязанность отсекается в любом случае, но здесь есть ещё мотивация Бодхичитты. Нацеленность на всеобщее благо, кроме общей со шраваками основы.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

*Хельга_Хальдер* прочитала всю тему. 
Позволю себе скромный ответ. 
Многие здесь люди с Дхармой связаны долгие годы.
Я в этой теме 14 лет, делаю второе Ненгдро и я с каждой сессией практики, с каждым ретритом или учением понимаю, что я все еще начинающий :Smilie: 
Послушайте лекции ламы Олега, например Практические занятия и наставления по буддийской медитации шаматха и випашьяна
http://www.lamaoleg.com/view.php?id=67
начните с простого
Курс по техникам буддийской медитации и наставления как объединить практику и повседневную жизнь
http://www.lamaoleg.com/view.php?id=94
Удачи и желаю Вам встретить учителя!

----------

Legba (15.12.2012), Андрей Рэй (10.07.2017), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Не заморачивайтесь, сам таким был, потому все эти заморочки со внешней атрибутикой и желанием хорошенько подготовиться понятны


Хорошо, что понимаете, как ощущает себя человек, пришедший в буддизм "с нуля", из другой традиции.
А кто здесь, да и вообще в России пришел в буддизм не "с нуля"... Вряд ли кто-то был воспитан в семье, исповедующей буддизм. Все пришли через тот или иной период исканий. 
Что, на мой взгляд, тоже ценно. Так как это не инерция, а осознанный выбор.




> Просто уходит какое-то количество драгоценного времени на то, чтобы понять. что в Дзогчен все немножко по-другому.


Вот и пытаюсь понять - КАК именно по другому?




> На БФ есть тенденция спрашивать совета у представителей разных школ, но может возникнуть ситуация, когда под одним и тем же термином понимаются несколько разные вещи. Это на будущее.


Уже поняла. Пока не знаю, у какого учителя посчастливится получить передачу, но судя по всему, ориентировочно уже могу сказать - мне ближе всего Ньингма.

----------


## Нико

> Вот и пытаюсь понять - КАК именно по другому?


И я тоже пытаюсь. )))))))

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вместе с желанием возникает опасение, что оно может не исполниться. Что не получится поездки или не будет ретрита или я не получу Передачу и тд... Как к этому относиться? Отпустить?


Сначала нужно проверить Учителя, насколько это вообще возможно. Лично я опираюсь на рекомендации признанного Ламы (Е.С. Далай-Ламе можно доверять, к примеру); на официальное признание в какой-либо живой традиции. Вторым шагом - гуглю, читаю в блогах различные слухи и мнения, личные впечатления (прикидывая моральный облик источника). Потом иду на открытую лекцию, где очень внимательно смотрю на Ламу, слушаю его ответы, задаю свои вопросы иногда. Прикидываю, могу ли я ему довериться, избегая оценок (допуская ошибочность своих сомнений). Кроме этого, конечно же, читаю книги, интервью Ламы (если они есть). Обращаю внимание на Учения о Бодхичитте, на соответствие воззрения буддийскому Учению о пустоте. 

После проверки Ламы (и проверки своей собственной готовности ему последовать), нужно представить его, как живого Будду. Хотя бы на момент самого посвящения. А перед этим, концептуально вызвать в себе мотивацию Бодхичитты, и представление о пустоте (что всё подобно сновидению и т.д.) В сам момент посвящения, строго выполнить все предписания, и расслабиться. В любом случае, будет получена правомочность на практику, и в будущем будет основа для достижения того, что нужно.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сначала нужно проверить Учителя, насколько это вообще возможно. Лично я опираюсь на рекомендации признанного Ламы (Е.С. Далай-Ламе можно доверять, к примеру); на официальное признание в какой-либо живой традиции. Вторым шагом - гуглю, читаю в блогах различные слухи и мнения, личные впечатления (прикидывая моральный облик источника). Потом иду на открытую лекцию, где очень внимательно смотрю на Ламу, слушаю его ответы, задаю свои вопросы иногда. Прикидываю, могу ли я ему довериться, избегая оценок (допуская ошибочность своих сомнений). Кроме этого, конечно же, читаю книги, интервью Ламы (если они есть). Обращаю внимание на Учения о Бодхичитте, на соответствие воззрения буддийскому Учению о пустоте. Предпочитаю получать Учения у того Ламы, у которого уже учился, не накапливая новых посвящений.


Да Вы прям само совершенство!!!

----------


## Германн

> Вот и пытаюсь понять - КАК именно по другому?


Искренне отнестись к Гуру как к Будде. (После проверки качеств, разумеется.) 
Если Гуру действительно Гуру, и восприятие его как Будды состоялось, всё возможно.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ]Искренне отнестись к Гуру как к Будде. (После проверки качеств, разумеется.) 
> Если Гуру действительно Гуру, и восприятие его как Будды состоялось, всё возможно.


А если Гуру оказался не совсем ...... Гуру? После восприятия его как Будды уже?

----------


## Германн

> Да Вы прям само совершенство!!!


Нико, ну зачем троллить-то. Это Ламрим. Все делают что-то подобное.

----------


## Германн

> А если Гуру оказался не совсем ...... Гуру? После восприятия его как Будды уже?


Не высказывать критики вслух; вспоминать в Гуру-йоге в числе своих Гуру; уважительно покинуть и не практиковать полученные от него практики. Стараться не думать о покинутом Гуру как о несовершенном человеке; стараться вспоминать только хорошее и то, что помогало на Пути; искренне допускать возможность личного непонимания. Гораздо проще проверять Ламу заранее, чем воздерживаться от критических мыслей, оставив его. Если Учитель не воспринимается как Учитель, то следование Учителю - это уважительный уход от него.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну зачем троллить-то. Это Ламрим. Все делают что-то подобное.


Я не троллю((((. Что такое Ламрим, знаю. А вот в реале у многих не получается "сделать что-то подобное". Се ля ви. (((((

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Знаете, еще в чем сложность?
В предистории. В сложившемся первичном опыте.
Если, например, человек был сначала,так сказать, tabula rasa - "чистая доска", то есть был либо атеистом, либо ... никем определенным вообще, а потом оказался в Сангхе - ему сразу сказали КАК надо и он воспринял как должное.

А когда неофит годы и годы до этого провел в кругу других эзотерических традиций, как например я - то уже сложился шаблон опыта. 
Когда возникла непреодолимая потребность в духовном поиске, мы все собирали знания по крохам.
 Были 90е-начало 2000. Был закон духовных джунглей - не успел, не нашел, не урвал информацию - сиди голодным.
Я зависала в библиотеках, по чит. залам, выписывая и аж переводя с латинского со словарями, всякое старье типа Малеус Малефикарум, зарываясь в толстые тома Блаватской, Аллана Кардека и тд.
Было ощущение что это все не то, не то...словно пластиковый эрзац вместо хлеба. Но другого не было.

Потом, когда пришел инет в россию, стало легче. Зато возникла другая проблема - обилие всего сразу, "объедение" и пресыщение, невозможность понять, какая инфа важна, а какая - лажа.

Выработался стандарт самостоятельно принимать решения и независимо изучать понравившуюся традицию, адаптировать под себя все что угодно (по другому не получалось). И никто из знакомых практиков не скажет - это можно, а вот так нельзя, потому что каждый в таком же положении блуждания в этом океане эзотерических знаний, кто на поверхности, а кто и уже в самой глубине и ему нет дела до остальных.

Экспериментировали, рисковали, создавали нечто вроде "кентавров" из фрагментов ритуалов разных традиций, и что самое интересное - многое реально работало и давало прикладной видимый эффект, изменялась реальность, люди и события по намеченной в ритуале программе. Возникало бесстрашие, готовность к риску, убежденность, что "можно ВСЁ", почти ницшеанская и кроулианская уверенность в своей воле.
Единственный учитель - эксперимент. Привыкаешь полагаться только на себя, свои силы, свою находчивость и интуицию.
Вот такой субстрат...

Затем, когда  перерастаешь все это, понимаешь, что это была скорее возня, детство разума, проба сил,  а Истинный Путь - он выше и НАД. И открылся буддизм. Сам, как заря встает - ее не зовешь, она сама приходит.

И вдруг те, кто уже там, говорят - а так не положено, а вот так вообще "низзя". и никаких экспериментов.
Трудно перестроиться, но необходимо. Я уже это поняла.

Значит, я ухожу с Пути Левой Руки и  вступаю на Путь Правой Руки. 
Если кто-то не в курсе терминов, ПЛР - это независимость и свобода выбора духовной работы, отсутствие "костылей" и любых догм и правил, возможность вносить любое новое, но большой риск, опасность и ответственность только перед собой.

ППР это достаточно безопасное, строго регламентированное следование Учению по плану, под руководством учителя, мелкими шагами, чаще всего официальный культ или устойчивая традиция.
Не ожидалось мне когда-то, что я в итоге приду на ППР...

Но я уже поняла, что в традиционном буддизме надо следовать принятым правилам. И последую им. Что ж, мой выбор уже сделан.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.12.2012), Sadhak (15.12.2012), Вольдемар (15.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вам намекают, что ваша чашка переполнена, и надо бы ее сначала опустошить, прежде чем наливать свежий чай  :Wink: 
Скажу еще, что торопливость нужна только при ловле блох. Я бы посоветовал вам поизучать литературу по буддизму, изучить буддийские основы, терминологию, историю учения, ознакомиться со всеми его традициями, прочитав хотя-бы обзорные статьи, по каждой из них, потратив хотя бы пару-тройку месяцев на это, а потом уже принимать более менее взвешенное решение, хорошенько подумав нужно ли это вам вообще. Потому как опираясь на эмоции (типа чувствую что это мое) далеко не уедете. Я уверен, что вы и насчет много, чем занимались до этого, тоже чувствовали - что это ваше  :Wink:

----------

Галина_Сур (15.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Хм...несколько необычно осознавать это. Люди бывает в некоторых случаях обращаются ко мне за помощью, есть определенный имидж и сложившееся представление о моих методах ритуальной работы. Теперь образ разрушится. Ну, да и шуньята с ним :Smilie: 
Наверное, придется вместо желаемого говорить им о 4 благородных истинах и 8ричном пути.

----------


## Нико

> Хм...несколько необычно осознавать это. Люди бывает в некоторых случаях обращаются ко мне за помощью, есть определенный имидж и сложившееся представление о моих методах ритуальной работы. Теперь образ разрушится. Ну, да и шуньята с ним
> Наверное, придется вместо желаемого говорить им о 4 благородных истинах и 8ричном пути.


А что у Вас за "методы ритуальной работы"? И с кем Вы работаете? Учите кого?

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Вам намекают, что ваша чашка переполнена, и надо бы ее сначала опустошить, прежде чем наливать свежий чай


Мне не надо даже намекать. Опустошать чашу я начала уже постепенно год назад.



> Скажу еще, что торопливость нужна только при ловле блох. Я бы посоветовал вам поизучать литературу по буддизму, изучить буддийские основы, терминологию, историю учения, ознакомиться со всеми его традициями, прочитав хотя-бы обзорные статьи, по каждой из них, потратив хотя бы пару-тройку месяцев на это


Год уже, с перерывами, идет этот процесс. Но ощущаю, что все еще узнала очень и очень недостаточно.




> Потому как опираясь на эмоции (типа чувствую что это мое) далеко не уедете.


Обдумываю. потому и здесь. Но от выбора уже не уйти.
Эмоции тут не при чем. Это только мелкие секты типа "Белого Братства" играют на эмоциях, набирая несчастных последователей. Не надо смешивать экзальтацию с осознанным выбором. 





> Я уверен, что вы и насчет много, чем занимались до этого, тоже чувствовали - что это ваше


Безусловно, так и было. Почему я должна отрицать прошлый опыт? В ТО время и на ТОМ этапе все это было мне нужно, важно и необходимо. Это были ступени. Теперь они пройдены. Все мы движемся по жизни поступательно.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> А что у Вас за "методы ритуальной работы"? И с кем Вы работаете? Учите кого?


Нико, все в профиле, кратко. В частности, если хотите более конкретно - Таро и руника. Но это больше принадлежит прошлому, чем настоящему.
Нет, никаких групп не набирала, я не люблю многолюдие вокруг себя. Максимум 2-3 человека, кому было интересно со мной общаться ближе и что-то новое узнать.

Кроме того, обычные люди как-то узнав о том, кто я (хотя не афиширую никогда), обращались нередко со своими обычными бытовыми проблемами, прося помочь, прояснить и тд. 
Теперь правильнее с моей стороны будет подать им объяснение их жизненных трудностей с точки зрения 4 благородных истин буддизма.

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Нико, все в профиле, кратко. В частности, если хотите более конкретно - Таро и руника. Но это больше принадлежит прошлому, чем настоящему.
> Нет, никаких групп не набирала, я не люблю многолюдие вокруг себя. Максимум 2-3 человека, кому было интересно со мной общаться ближе и что-то новое узнать.
> 
> Кроме того, обычные люди как-то узнав о том, кто я (хотя не афиширую никогда), обращались нередко со своими обычными бытовыми проблемами, прося помочь, прояснить и тд. 
> Теперь правильнее с моей стороны будет подать им объяснение их жизненных трудностей с точки зрения 4 благородных истин буддизма.


Может нужно сначала со своими проблемами разобраться?А потом уже " подать им объяснение их жизненных трудностей с точки зрения 4 благородных истин буддизма"

----------

Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Люди бывает в некоторых случаях обращаются ко мне за помощью


В смысле, за анестезией и реанимацией?

----------

Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Нико (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Спасибо, Дмитрий. Я непременно последую вашему благому совету. 
К тому же ни мне, ни вам, ни всем остальным не помешает.

Некоторые мои посты здесь - не объявление публике о моем намерении как-то конкретно действовать, а скорее неторопливое размышление самой для себя. Когда позже перечитываю свои мысли, многое в себе становится яснее. Тем более, когда кто-то еще вносит свой отклик.

----------


## Германн

> В смысле, за анестезией и реанимацией?


Да ладно, человек спросил, люди ответили. Зачем подкалывать топикстартера. Мне кажется, всё совершенно искренне. К ней идут погадать на рунах.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> В смысле, за анестезией и реанимацией?


Сергей :Smilie:  до слез насмешили. Хороший юмор. Реанимировать кого-то или анестезию дать  меня не приходится  просить, это мой профессиональный долг по умолчанию.

Германн, спасибо за поддержку. Но вообще я к банальным приколам и троллингу мало чувствительна. Есть иммунитет, не первый год на форумах, да и самой пришлось побывать админом и модером.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.12.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Спасибо, Дмитрий. Я непременно последую вашему благому совету. 
> К тому же ни мне, ни вам, ни всем остальным не помешает.


Про остальных не мне судить.Удачи!

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно, человек спросил, люди ответили. Зачем подкалывать топикстартера. Мне кажется, всё совершенно искренне. К ней идут погадать на рунах.


На мой взгляд, людям руны всякие не помогут. Профанация это. Помогает профессиональное гадание тибетских лам и молитвы, а также, для кого-то, тиб. медицина.

----------


## Нико

> Сергей до слез насмешили. Хороший юмор. Реанимировать кого-то или анестезию дать  меня не приходится  просить, это мой профессиональный долг по умолчанию.
> 
> Германн, спасибо за поддержку. Но вообще я к банальным приколам и троллингу мало чувствительна. Есть иммунитет, не первый год на форумах, да и самой пришлось побывать админом и модером.


Вы врач?

----------


## Кунсанг

> А если Гуру оказался не совсем ...... Гуру? После восприятия его как Будды уже?


Это сложно определить, что Гуру не совсем Гуру. ТОлько если он совершает что-то совершенно противоположное Дхарме, однако многие большие Учителя вели себя не совсем хорошо и многие ученики отворачивались от них и те немногие ученики, которые продолжали в них верить, достигали реализаций. Кто-то убивал свиней, кто-то пил вино, Тилопа жарил на костре рыбу живьем и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Это сложно определить, что Гуру не совсем Гуру. ТОлько если он совершает что-то совершенно противоположное Дхарме, однако многие большие Учителя вели себя не совсем хорошо и многие ученики отворачивались от них и те немногие ученики, которые продолжали в них верить, достигали реализаций. Кто-то убивал свиней, кто-то пил вино, Тилопа жарил на костре рыбу живьем и т.д.


Убивать свиней, пить вино и жарить на костре рыбу живьем (потом её воскрешая) -- это не проступки для Учителя. Есть и похуже. А достичь реализации верой можно, веря в любого, повторяю, в любого человека как в гуру.

----------

Дордже (15.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> На мой взгляд, людям руны всякие не помогут. Профанация это.


На мой взгляд, это утверждение не этично. Как из разряда "только крест животворящий помогает, а все остальное - от лукавого"
Я не собираюсь на буддийском форуме выступать адвокатом других традиций, но будьте более лояльны - Истина многолика.
Руническая практика имеет и более чем двухтысячелетнюю историю и право на существование, независимо от мнения о ней смертных людей.
При всем моем уважении к вам, Нико.




> Помогает профессиональное гадание тибетских лам и молитвы, а также, для кого-то, тиб. медицина.


В этом я не сомневаюсь.

Нет, я не врач, а мед.сестра.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (16.12.2012), Дордже (15.12.2012), Сергей Хос (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На мой взгляд, это утверждение не этично. Как из разряда "только крест животворящий помогает, а все остальное - от лукавого"
> Я не собираюсь на буддийском форуме выступать адвокатом других традиций, но будьте более лояльны - Истина многолика.
> Руническая практика имеет и более чем двухтысячелетнюю историю и право на существование, независимо от мнения о ней смертных людей.
> При всем моем уважении к вам, Нико.
> 
> 
> В этом я не сомневаюсь.
> 
> Нет, я не врач, а мед.сестра.


Ну хорошо тогда. Я тоже не вчера на свет родилась. Если Вы собираетесь перейти в буддизм, с рунами и пр. это будет уже несовместимо. Но и лечить людей 4-мя благородными истинами не советую.

----------

Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нет, я не врач, а мед.сестра.


Ну вот, а говорили про мизантропию и про непонимание сострадания. В нынешней России, работать мед. сестрой - уже практически подвиг бодхисатты.

----------

Германн (15.12.2012), Дордже (15.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Сергей Ч (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Меня вот тоже очень сильно Дзогчен интересует и я бы хотел его начать практиковать и тоже не знаю с какого края к нему подступиться.

----------


## Нико

> Меня вот тоже очень сильно Дзогчен интересует и я бы хотел его начать практиковать и тоже не знаю с какого края к нему подступиться.


Получить прямое введение по интернету от ЧННР?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Получить прямое введение по интернету от ЧННР?


Думаете?

----------


## Нико

> Думаете?


У меня лично не получилось. )))) Из Индии как-то слушала, на самом "интересном месте" интернет вырубился. Ну нет у меня кармы.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Ну вот, а говорили про мизантропию и про непонимание сострадания.


Не совсем верно меня поняли. Сострадание - это ключевое качество человеческой психики, все мы его не лишены в той или иной степени.
Но медик это и биолог в плане образования. А биолог, изучая законы природы, наблюдает отсутствие сострадания в мире ее представителей. 




> В нынешней России, работать мед. сестрой - уже практически подвиг бодхисатты.


Да, вот так бодхичитту отрабатываю :Smilie:  Не жалуюсь, впрочем. При чем осознанно выбирала и профессию в целом и сам профиль (реанимации).
Бывает и по 24 и по 36ч дежурства. Только вот как и когда нёндро тогда делать?...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы врач?


Профиль надо смотреть человека, с которым разговариваешь ))))

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Профиль надо смотреть человека, с которым разговариваешь ))))


Сорри, только что глянула. А то думаю, почему ты про анестезиологию и реанимацию спросил?

----------


## Нико

> Не совсем верно меня поняли. Сострадание - это ключевое качество человеческой психики, все мы его не лишены в той или иной степени.
> Но медик это и биолог в плане образования. А биолог, изучая законы природы, наблюдает отсутствие сострадания в мире ее представителей. 
> 
> 
> Да, вот так бодхичитту отрабатываю Не жалуюсь, впрочем. При чем осознанно выбирала и профессию в целом и сам профиль (реанимации).
> Бывает и по 24 и по 36ч дежурства. Только вот как и когда нёндро тогда делать?...


Это и есть Ваше нёндро тогда. Только с ума не сойдите.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Ну хорошо тогда. Я тоже не вчера на свет родилась. Если Вы собираетесь перейти в буддизм, с рунами и пр. это будет уже несовместимо.


Принято к сведению. Инцидент исчерпан.




> Но и лечить людей 4-мя благородными истинами не советую.


Я нигде не говорила о лечении людей. 
Прогнозы ситуаций с помощью той или иной дивинационной системы, будь то руны, Таро, И-Цзин или даже Омо-Оду - это не лечение.
Но ваша позиция мне ясна, не будем возвращаться.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Это и есть Ваше нёндро тогда. Только с ума не сойдите.


 :Smilie:  Нико, такое впечатление, что вы до этого не слышали, в каком режиме медики в стационарах работают. Тяжело физически, безусловно, и морально - в не меньшей степени, но с ума никто еще не сошел. 
Чаще люди сходят от безделья.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Из Индии как-то слушала, на самом "интересном месте" интернет вырубился.


Это и было прямое введение, ты просто не поняла ))))

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.12.2012), Legba (15.12.2012), Pema Sonam (15.12.2012), Sadhak (15.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (16.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.12.2012), Дордже (15.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), Кунсанг (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, такое впечатление, что вы до этого не слышали, в каком режиме медики в стационарах работают. Тяжело физически, безусловно, и морально - в не меньшей степени, но с ума никто еще не сошел. 
> Чаще люди сходят от безделья.


Извините, плиз, это была шутка. Если говорить "нёндро", то это буквально означает, в переводе с тибетского, "сойти с ума". )))) Пишите "нгондро".

----------


## Нико

> Это и было прямое введение, ты просто не поняла ))))


Видимо. Впрочем, прямое введение при личном присутствии другого Мастера уже получала. Так что неважно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Видимо. Впрочем, прямое введение при личном присутствии другого Мастера уже получала. Так что неважно.


Это состояние было надо полагать необычным в уме. Его надо постоянно вспоминать, стараться вызвать подобие такого состояния?

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Извините, плиз, это была шутка. Если говорить "нёндро", то это буквально означает, в переводе с тибетского, "сойти с ума". )))) Пишите "нгондро".


 :Smilie: Правда? Я не знала. Почему-то все здесь так пишут, в варианте "нёндро". Как наиболее правильно?

А вообще я абсолютно серьезно про эту практику спросила. Тогда каждые третьи сутки у меня будут выпадать из практики(((((   Чем ее заменить, если я на суточном дежурстве? Как ее проводить, так сказать, невербально?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правда? Я не знала. Почему-то все здесь так пишут, в варианте "нёндро". Как наиболее правильно?


Да все равно как писАть, лишь бы понимали. Тибетское произношение средствами кириллического алфавита все равно невоспроизводимо.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Про то, чем заменить или как проводить нёндро, когда я нахожусь на суточном деж-ве, ответьте плз, для меня  это важно.

----------


## Нико

> Это состояние было надо полагать необычным в уме. Его надо постоянно вспоминать, стараться вызвать подобие такого состояния?


Оно и было необычным, взрыв сознания. Когда мой лама просто ЕЛ ПЕРСИК. Я уже про это писала. Все мысли остановились, и возникло состояние осознавания природы ума. Но для этого Лама должен быть настоящим Мастером. Впрочем, о чём я? Я это никогда не забуду.

----------

Дордже (15.12.2012), Кунсанг (15.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Про то, чем заменить или как проводить нёндро, когда я нахожусь на суточном деж-ве, ответьте плз, для меня  это важно.


Вот краткие нгондро, времени надо совсем немного уделить

Краткие нгондро. Автор Джамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо 
 ༅། །སྔོན་འགྲོ་མདོར་བསྡུས་བྱང་ཆུབ་ལམ་བཟང་བཞུགས་སོ། །
 Sngon ‘gro mdor bsdus byang chub lam bzang bzhugs so

 Bla ma khyen,
 Bla ma dkon mchog gsum po khyed mkhyen no,
 Dal ‘byor rnyed ka’ thob pa da res tsam,
 Mi rtag ‘chi ba nam ‘ong cha ma mchis,
 ‘khor ba gang du kyes kyang sdug bngal rgyu,
 Dge sdig las kyi rgyu ‘bras bslu ba med,
 Thar lam thob pa bla ma’i thugs rjes zungs,
 Namo bdag sogs ‘dro kun byang chub bar,
 Rtsa ba gsum la skyabs su mchi,
 Gzhan don sangs rgyas ‘thob bya’i phyir,
 Smon ‘jug don dam byang sems bskyed,
 A: bdag nyid spyi bor pad zla’i teng,
 Bla ma rdor sems yab yum gyi,
 Thug ka’i sngag las bdud rtsi’i gyun,
 Babs pas nad don sdig sgrib sbyangs,
 Yi ge brgya pa brjod,
 Rdor sems ‘od zhu rang la thim,
 Оm a: hung sku gsum zhing khams longs spyod dang,
 Phyi nang gsang ba’i mchod pa’i sprin,
 Dkon mchog rtsa ba gsum la ‘bul,
 bzhes nas mchog thun dngos grub stsol,
 Om a: hum guru deva dakini sapariwara ratna mandala puja megha a: hung,
 rang mdun nam mkhar ‘ja' o’d klong,
 Rtsa ba’i bla ma thod phreng rtsal,
 brgyud gsum rig ‘dzin rgy mtshos skor,
 skyabs kun ‘dus pa’i ngo bor bzhug,
 Tshig bdun gsol ‘debs dang bsnyen pa badzra guru la ‘bad, mthar, 
 gnas gsum ‘bru gsum ‘od zer gyis,
 Byin rlabs dbang dang dngos grub thob,
 Bla ma ‘od zhu rang la thim,
 Dbyer med ma bcos lhug par bzhag,
 Dge ba bsngo’o,
 Zhes pa’ang mkhyen brtse’i dbang pos so.


 "Краткие предварительные практики – превосходный Путь к Пробуждению"
 Джамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо (1820-1892) 

 Лама кьен!
 Лама кончог сумпо кье кьенно!
 Дальджор ньека тобпа даре цам,
 Митаг чива нам-онг чама чи,
 Корва ганду кье кьянг дугнгэл гью,
 Гедиг лэйкьи гьюндрэ люва мед, 
 Тарлам тобпа ламэй тугдже зунг.

 О, Гуру! Ведай обо мне! (трижды)
 О, Гуру и Три Драгоценности! Ведайте обо мне!
 Трудно находимые свободы и блага обретенные лишь однажды,
 Непостоянны, и когда придет смерть неопределенно,
 И где бы не родился в сансаре это причина страданий,
 Причина и результат добродетельной и негативной кармы безобманны,
 Обретение Пути Освобождения зависит от сострадательной поддержки Гуру. 

 Прибежище и бодхичитта 

 Намо! Дагсог докун джанчуб бар, 
 Цава сумла кьябсучи,
 Шэндон сангье тобджэй чир,
 Монджуг дондам джансем кье.

 Намо! Я со всеми живыми существами вплоть до Пробуждения,
 Принимаю Прибежище в Трех корнях,
 Чтобы достичь состояния Будды для блага других, 
 Я взращу бодхичитту устремления, вступления и абсолютную. 

 Ваджрасаттва 

 А! Дагни чивор пэдэй тенг,
 Лама Дорсем яб-юм гьи,
 Тугкэ нгаглэ дудци гьун,
 Бабпэ нэдон дигдиб джанг,

 A! На моей макушке поверх лотоса и луны,
 Ваджрасаттва в союзе с супругой,
 Из сердечной мантры нектар нисходя,
 Очищает болезни, злых духов, проступки и омрачения.

 Начитывайте стослоговую.

 Дорсем одшу рангла тим
 Ваджрасаттва обратившись в свет, растворяется во мне.

 Подношение мандалы

 Ом а хум! Кусум шинкам лончо данг,
 Чинанг сангвэй чопэй тин,
 Кончог цава сумла бул,
 Шейнэ чогтун нгойдуб цол
 Oм а: хум гуру дева дакини сапаривара ратна мандала пуджа мегха а: хум

 Ом а хум! Чистые земли трех кай, все изобилие богатств и наслаждений,
 Облака внешних, внутренних и тайных подношений,
 Подношу Трем Драгоценностям и Трем корням,
 Приняв, даруйте высшие и обычные сиддхи!
 Oм а: хум гуру дева дакини сапаривара ратна мандала пуджа мегха а: хум

 Гуру-йога

 Рангдун намкар джаод лонг,
 Цавэй лама Тотренг цал,
 Гьюсум ригдзин гьямцой кор, 
 Кьябкун дуйпэй нговор шуг.

 В пространстве передо мной, в сфере пятицветной радуги,
 Коренной Гуру Падма Тотренг цал в окружении,
 Океана Видьядхар трех линий передач,
 Воплощая сущность всех Прибежищ, пребывает.

 Затем усердствуйте в семистрочной молитве и чтении Ваджра-Гуру мантры. В конце чтения,

 Нэйсум дусум вёсэр гьи,
 Джинлав вангданг нгойдуб тоб. 

 Лучами света из трех семенных слогов в трех местах,
 Обретаются благословения, посвящения и сиддхи.

 Лама одшу рангла тим,
 Йерме мачой лхугпар шаг.

 Гуру обратившись в свет, растворяется во мне,
 Неотделимо от Гуру, пребываю в естественном и свободном состоянии.

 Посвятите заслуги. Это написано Кхьенце Вангпо.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Про то, чем заменить или как проводить нёндро, когда я нахожусь на суточном деж-ве, ответьте плз, для меня  это важно.


Делайте свою работу с истинным состраданием, если можно, с ощущением подобия бодхичитты и практикой тонглен. Ну, и с осознаванием пустоты всего процесса -- деятеля, объекта, действия. Это и будет нгондро. Вам этого достаточно.

----------

Legba (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Правда? Я не знала. Почему-то все здесь так пишут, в варианте "нёндро". Как наиболее правильно?
> А вообще я абсолютно серьезно про эту практику спросила. Тогда каждые третьи сутки у меня будут выпадать из практики(((((   Чем ее заменить, если я на суточном дежурстве? Как ее проводить, так сказать, невербально?


Читая в уме мантру Падмасамбхавы и визуализируя в теле три слога Ом-Ах-Хум, с мотивацией Бодхичитты и преданностью Гуру (Будде).
Это не замена Нёндро. Но это полноценная практика, Гуру-йога (Прибежище).
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php нужно помнить о пустоте.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Оно и было необычным, взрыв сознания. Когда мой лама просто ЕЛ ПЕРСИК. Я уже про это писала. Все мысли остановились, и возникло состояние осознавания природы ума. Но для этого Лама должен быть настоящим Мастером. Впрочем, о чём я? Я это никогда не забуду.


А окружающее не приблизилось в вИдении? Это похоже на проблеск ясного света ума. Все приближается и становится ярче. При этом мыслей нет никаких, а просто радостное такое чувство легкости.

----------


## Нико

> А окружающее не приблизилось в вИдении? Это похоже на проблеск ясного света ума. Все приближается и становится ярче. При этом мыслей нет никаких, а просто радостное такое чувство легкости.


Нет, не лёгкости и не радости. Просто подобие ясного света ума. Передача от сердца Учителя к сердцу Ученика. Да, это словами не передашь. Правду говорят. Про это.

----------

Кунсанг (15.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Спасибо за терпеливые пояснения) Проявите сострадание)))
> Еще вопрос:
> Нужно ли буддисту носить какие-либо определенные символы? (В виде медальона и тп)
> Какие именно?
> Какие принято носить чаще всего, как правило?


Так, во-первых, стоит ходить совершенно обнаженной. Потом, можно носить на плече трезубец, а на всем теле - человеческие кости. Это олдскульно и вообще труЪ.

----------

Legba (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так, во-первых, стоит ходить совершенно обнаженной. Потом, можно носить на плече трезубец, а на всем теле - человеческие кости. Это олдскульно и вообще труЪ.


А зимой как ходить последователю? Можно замерзнуть.

----------


## Дордже

> Оно и было необычным, взрыв сознания. Когда мой лама просто ЕЛ ПЕРСИК. Я уже про это писала. Все мысли остановились, и возникло состояние осознавания природы ума. Но для этого Лама должен быть настоящим Мастером. Впрочем, о чём я? Я это никогда не забуду.


Везуха)) а у меня без взрывов, просто потом осознал что это состояние было всегда со мной, а мысли набегают как облака на солнышко)) хочу спецэффектов)))

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Кто либо из вас, уважаемые, успешно исполнял 100слоговую мантру?
Она входит в нёндро, но для меня она звучит "неподъемно". 
Теряюсь в путнице слогов, если смысл короткой мантры не выходит из фокуса ума и внимания, то здесь почти сразу "вылетаешь".
Можно ее пропустить? Может стоит над ней упорно трудиться?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Теряюсь в путнице слогов, если смысл короткой мантры не выходит из фокуса ума и внимания, то здесь почти сразу "вылетаешь".


Лунг (передачу чтением) на эту мантру надо бы получить.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Теряюсь в путнице слогов, если смысл короткой мантры не выходит из фокуса ума и внимания, то здесь почти сразу "вылетаешь".
> Можно ее пропустить? Может стоит над ней упорно трудиться?


Пропустить нельзя. Упорно трудиться тоже не надо. Просто читайте. Пара тысяч, и все пойдет как по маслу.
Прочтите перевод и запомните - станет сильно легче. http://www.rigpawiki.org/index.php?t...yllable_mantra

И если честно... За время, проведенное на форуме, уже половину книги "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" можно было прочесть.
Это наилучшим образом сняло бы 90% вопросов.
Кроме того, я вот вешал расписание практик "внешнего нендро". Что там написано? "Посвяти три дня размышлению о свободах..." и т.д.
Вы уже выучили 8 свобод и 10 дарований? Нет? А какие тогда мантры?  :Wink:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.12.2012), Тант (15.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (15.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Легба, в моей эл. читалке все забито под завязку материалами с данных здесь ссылок, несколько гигов. В т.ч. и эта книга. Читаю в порядке очередности. 
Сергей, лунга у меня нет (пока), это вы все знаете. 
Пока только здесь, вы мои Боддхисаттвы)))

----------

Германн (16.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А зимой как ходить последователю? Можно замерзнуть.


Надо переехать в Индию или развить туммо. Даже в Тибете были обнаженные йогины.

----------


## Павел Ш.

> Вот краткие нгондро, времени надо совсем немного уделить
> 
> Краткие нгондро. Автор Джамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо 
>  ༅། །སྔོན་འགྲོ་མདོར་བསྡུས་བྱང་ཆུབ་ལམ་བཟང་བཞུགས་སོ། །
>  Sngon ‘gro mdor bsdus byang chub lam bzang bzhugs so
> 
>  Bla ma khyen,
>  Bla ma dkon mchog gsum po khyed mkhyen no,
>  Dal ‘byor rnyed ka’ thob pa da res tsam,
> ...



Уточните пожалуйста, это читать надо просто, или с визуализацией, и имеет ли смысл это делать без прибежища?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Уточните пожалуйста, это читать надо просто, или с визуализацией, и имеет ли смысл это делать без прибежища?


Можно читать просто, можно с визуализацией. На Прибежище в гелугпинском одном тексте комментаторском говорится, что лунг не нужен, передача не нужна на Прибежище и тогда вы просто принимаете Прибежище. Хотя идеально на строки Прибежища было бы хорошо получить лунг от Учителя и на стослоговую и на мантру с молитвой. В советское время когда возможности были ограничены люди читали и без лунгов мантры. Сейчас возможностей больше и даже по интернету можно ванги получать.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот и пытаюсь понять - КАК именно по другому?


Игорь ответил  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А если Гуру оказался не совсем ...... Гуру? После восприятия его как Будды уже?


Молиться, поститься и слушать Радио Радонеж

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Зачем подкалывать топикстартера.


Это БФ, бэйби  :Big Grin: 

Зачем, к примеру, Вульфу ходить в тему о Дзогчен, когда он тупо отключил чтение ответов себе от большинства пользователей?  :Smilie:  Наверно, чтобы поговорить с умным человеком.  :Smilie:  Зачем развивать тему из 3-х строк на 10 страниц? А я тут вообще кофею зашел испить  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если Вы собираетесь перейти в буддизм, с рунами и пр. это будет уже несовместимо.


А про эту глупость где почитать?  :Big Grin:  А можно я в Удмуртии буду кушать пельняни. а не мо-мо? А то вдруг это с буддизмом не совместимо?  :Smilie:  Вы уж дичь-что совсем не гоните. А то придется вспоминать, что половина "труЪтибетмэйдламасказалтолькотак" взято из бонского шаманизма  :Smilie:

----------

Вольдемар (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну нет у меня кармы.


Счастливая Вы, Нико  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (17.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Похоже Артем в теме типо.

----------


## Нико

> Счастливая Вы, Нико


Зачем ёрничать? Карма-то есть, но не на всех.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про то, чем заменить или как проводить нёндро, когда я нахожусь на суточном деж-ве, ответьте плз, для меня  это важно.


на суточном деж-ве, наверное, уместно практиковать один из аспектов нендро, а именно - бодхичитту ))))
мало не покажется

----------

Legba (16.12.2012), Нико (16.12.2012), Тант (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Зачем ёрничать? Карма-то есть, но не на всех.


Ушипошалить низзя  :Smilie:  Ну неужели Вам самой не смешно, что раз у Вас интернет отрубился, значит метод не действует и кармы нет?  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (16.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> на суточном деж-ве, наверное, уместно практиковать один из аспектов нендро, а именно - бодхичитту ))))
> мало не покажется


Ну еще 4 обычных предварительных хоть упрактикуйся  :Smilie:  В особливости про непостоянство человечьей жизни и взаимозависимость человечьей глупости

----------

Olle (16.12.2012), Дордже (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну еще 4 обычных предварительных хоть упрактикуйся  В особливости про непостоянство человечьей жизни и взаимозависимость человечьей глупости


Ну да, подумать-то много о чем можно, была б охота.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Странно... состояние какое-то, близкое к отчаянию. холод. опустошение. 
время делать нёндро - а внутреннее сопротивление. нет Будды. нет Дхармы. бросить всё.
и мысль, что если сейчас брошу - все равно придется вернуться, без практики жить уже не смогу. 
тогда почему сейчас так?
что за ...?

----------


## Германн

> Странно... состояние какое-то, близкое к отчаянию. холод. опустошение. 
> время делать нёндро - а внутреннее сопротивление. нет Будды. нет Дхармы. бросить всё.
> и мысль, что если сейчас брошу - все равно придется вернуться, без практики жить уже не смогу. 
> тогда почему сейчас так?
> что за ...?


Обычное переживание по ходу практики. Расслабьтесь и отпустите, "забейте". Не нужно себя принуждать. 
Такие вещи могут сопровождать напряжение от ожиданий немедленного результата, или просто какие-то напряжения в жизни (усталость).

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Странно... состояние какое-то, близкое к отчаянию. холод. опустошение. 
> время делать нёндро - а внутреннее сопротивление. нет Будды. нет Дхармы. бросить всё.
> и мысль, что если сейчас брошу - все равно придется вернуться, без практики жить уже не смогу. 
> тогда почему сейчас так?
> что за ...?


Уважаемая Хельга Хальдер. Всю тему пока не могу асилить, просто прочитала все Ваши посты на странице, но у меня всегдашний коварный вопрос - а что Вы читали по основам буддизма вообще? ламрим какой-нить читали? 

Ох, вся эта мистичность и дэжавю. А все базируется просто на 4 Благородных Истинах. Там ничего мистического нет.

Вам, думаю, нужен прочный базовый фундамент в виде основ буддизма - общих для всех школ. Тогда и нгондро будет делать гораздо сподручнее. Надо хорошо понимать - что делать, как, в какой последовательности и зачем.

----------

Legba (17.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (18.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012), Сергей Хос (16.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> что за ...?


... и конечно, может быть усталость от общения с буддистами, которые несовершенны (что обычно для всех нас).

----------

Legba (17.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Дордже

> Странно... состояние какое-то, близкое к отчаянию. холод. опустошение. 
> время делать нёндро - а внутреннее сопротивление. нет Будды. нет Дхармы. бросить всё.
> и мысль, что если сейчас брошу - все равно придется вернуться, без практики жить уже не смогу. 
> тогда почему сейчас так?
> что за ...?


Это пройдет :Smilie:  Не будь такой сурьёзной, just relax and let it go :Smilie:

----------

Нико (17.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот уж не надо "let it go". А то там эго да неведенье будет рулить.

Чаще всего такая реакция на нгондро, когда человек не понимает - чем занимается и зачем. И для начала надо выбросить из головы всю предыдущую экзотерику, а то она не даст развиваться. Многие стараются провести параллели, которых просто нет. Цель буддизма - отсечение корня неведенья, а многие экзотерические науки и религии к такой цели не ведут. нечего и проводить параллели.

Буддизм - это особое, четкое и логическое знание - в первую очередь. И только на этой основе можно им заниматься, а не витать в облаках.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (17.12.2012), Галина_Сур (17.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (18.12.2012), Сергей Хос (17.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чаще всего такая реакция на нгондро, когда человек не понимает - чем занимается и зачем.


Или если "и на десять тыщь рванул как на пятьсот"

и спекся )))))

----------

Дмитрий Белов (17.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ушипошалить низзя  Ну неужели Вам самой не смешно, что раз у Вас интернет отрубился, значит метод не действует и кармы нет?


Как ни странно, не смешно. Я в знаки иногда верю. ))))))

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Спасибо всем, и отдельное тем, кто ответил в личку.
Проблема в том, что мне сложно пробудить и осознать боддхичитту для всех живых существ (не для для отдельных, а именно для ВСЕХ)
Боддхичитта то есть, то нет - мигает как вспышки ртутной лампы.
Была подана здравая мысль, что возможно, мне больше подходит Тхеравада.

Утром сделано нёндро и 108 простираний, с полным чувством. Стало лучше.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо всем, и отдельное тем, кто ответил в личку.
> Проблема в том, что мне сложно пробудить и осознать боддхичитту для всех живых существ (не для для отдельных, а именно для ВСЕХ)
> Боддхичитта то есть, то нет - мигает как вспышки ртутной лампы.
> Была подана здравая мысль, что возможно, мне больше подходит Тхеравада.
> 
> Утром сделано нёндро и 108 простираний, с полным чувством. Стало лучше.


Не только для Вас сложно породить бодхичитту. Это многие годы занимает. Но у Вас профессия такая, что хотя бы следуйте методам семичленной тренировки ума или обмена себя на других. Про это в инете найти можно.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Не только для Вас сложно породить бодхичитту. Это многие годы занимает. Но у Вас профессия такая, что хотя бы следуйте методам семичленной тренировки ума или обмена себя на других. Про это в инете найти можно.


Нико, когда говорят, что подобная профессия порождает сострадание - это взгляд людей извне. А опыт людей ВНУТРИ профессии доказывает ежедневно, что она скорее убирает и то сострадание которое было ДО. Кровь и страдания я вижу каждый день, смерти - периодически (причем - детей), и все это воспринимается без личной вовлеченности. Мне нужна твердая рука и безэмоциональное состояние, иначе я не смогу выполнить свой профессиональный долг. 

Трудности в нёндро возникли из-за фундаментального базового конфликта между постулатами буддизма и моими убеждениями. Значит, я не полностью поняла буддийскую догматику. Видимо, только чисто интеллектуально.
У меня за всю жизнь сложилась твердая убежденность в том, что человек как вид - хищник, а Природа ни в чем не проявляет милосердие, этого просто нет в ее законах. Может, иногда от этого не комфортно, но зато все четко и ясно, я привыкла рассчитывать только на свою удачу и свои силы, находчивость, обаяние и тд.

Еще у меня позиция невмешательства - не лезть к людям даже "во благо", если они не просят. Как говорил Алистер Кроули, который, кстати, был посвящен в Хинаяну: "Кто я такой, чтоб лезь под копыта коня ближнего своего, если этот конь спотыкается? Если брат и попросит тебя в этом помочь ему, прежде несколько раз подумай

Когда стала в нёндро вызывать в себе боддхичитту, пошла ломка убеждений и обратная реакция - психическое отторжение.
Так как к практике (любой) я отношусь серьезно, я не могу махнуть рукой на все и бросить буддизм там где нашла.
А Дзогчен без боддхичитты это трата времени.

----------

Дмитрий Белов (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, когда говорят, что подобная профессия порождает сострадание - это взгляд людей извне. А опыт людей ВНУТРИ профессии доказывает ежедневно, что она скорее убирает и то сострадание которое было ДО. Кровь и страдания я вижу каждый день, смерти - периодически (причем - детей), и все это воспринимается без личной вовлеченности. Мне нужна твердая рука и безэмоциональное состояние, иначе я не смогу выполнить свой профессиональный долг. 
> 
> Трудности в нёндро возникли из-за фундаментального базового конфликта между постулатами буддизма и моими убеждениями. Значит, я не полностью поняла буддийскую догматику. Видимо, только чисто интеллектуально.
> У меня за всю жизнь сложилась твердая убежденность в том, что человек как вид - хищник, а Природа ни в чем не проявляет милосердие, этого просто нет в ее законах. Может, иногда от этого не комфортно, но зато все четко и ясно, я привыкла рассчитывать только на свою удачу и свои силы, находчивость, обаяние и тд.
> 
> Еще у меня позиция невмешательства - не лезть к людям даже "во благо", если они не просят. Как говорил Алистер Кроули, который, кстати, был посвящен в Хинаяну: "Кто я такой, чтоб лезь под копыта коня ближнего своего, если этот конь спотыкается? Если брат и попросит тебя в этом помочь ему, прежде несколько раз подумай
> 
> Когда стала в нёндро вызывать в себе боддхичитту, пошла ломка убеждений и обратная реакция - психическое отторжение.
> Так как к практике (любой) я отношусь серьезно, я не могу махнуть рукой на все и бросить буддизм там где нашла.
> А Дзогчен без боддхичитты это трата времени.


Да, я Вас понимаю. Но хотела бы в принципе быть медсестрой либо официанткой в ресторане. Чтобы прожить жизнь с пользой, применяя практику на деле. Наверное, Вы ещё до этого не дошли. Советую ознакомиться с практикой тренировки ума. Тогда и отторжение пройдёт. Наверное.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Миленькая Хельга Хальдер , ну прочитайте Ламримчик Цонкапы, ну, пожалуйста - он Вам будет , как лекарство - твердо уверена. Ну почитайте этапы буддийского пути - там все основные понятия - без которых буддизмом заниматься нельзя - от понятия драгоценности человеческого рождения, размышлений о смерти, качеств учителя и ученика, принятия Прибежища и о Трех Драгоценностях, и, самое главное, о том, как проявляется карма и плоды кармы, о видах страдания и о типах личности. Ну выстроите свой ум в буддийском отношении, прямо молю Вас. Вы же человек медицинский, медицину изучали в теории и практике, так вот буддизм - это такой же постепенный и последовательный процесс обучения и применения на практике. 

А то такое впечатление, что Вы прямо с первого курса мединститута уж в операционную реанимировать собрались, как настоящий врач. Какая бодхичитта без фундамента? Да послушать Ваши рассуждения о жизни и буддизме - прямо душа болит, какая там небуддийская каша.

Ну с книг ЕС Далай Ламы бы начали - там простым общечеловеческим языком описано про то, что является буддизмом.
Ну что за желание такое сразу сесть за руль самолета и думать, что полетишь без предварительного обучения?

Давайте начнем с первого курса - с основных понятий буддизма? Ламрим Цонкапы тут 
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim3.html - последовательно подставляйте цифры в ссылке-ВСЕ там есть - и про буддийские понятия и про страдание и возникновение страдания, про развитие бодхичитты и приведены конкретные методы, про медитацию и пустотность - у Вас появятся систематические знания и появится твердый план в голове - что такое буддизм, прямо, как в мединституте обучитесь и выйдете с твердой рукой, перестанете людей как хищников рассматривать и поймете хоть немного про настоящее сострадание - а потом смело - хоть в Дзогчен, хоть в Ньингму, хоть в Кагью, хоть в Гелуг. 

Я бы даже на Вашем месте все остальные книги пока отложила - уж простите меня, ребята. Но человек все равно должен в основ начинать - думаю, у медика как раз такой ум.

да, а для вдохновения почитайте книгу ЕС Далай Ламы "Этика для нового тысячелетия". Хоть немного себя побалуйте простотой и добротой.

----------

Vladiimir (18.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (18.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012), Ритл (06.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А Дзогчен без боддхичитты это трата времени.


У Вас есть трезвое понимание. Кроме Патрула Ринпоче, попробуйте почитать Ламрим Цонкапы http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/ В Ламриме систематически описан весь путь, с зарождения базовой мотивации до Бодхичитты. Эти практики фундаментально прорабатываются в "Фонде по сохранению традиций Махаяны" http://fpmt.ru/ непальской линии Гелуг (которая вне тибетской политики).

----------

Legba (17.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> У Вас есть трезвое понимание. Кроме Патрула Ринпоче, попробуйте почитать Ламрим Цонкапы http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/ В Ламриме систематически описан весь путь, с зарождения базовой мотивации до Бодхичитты. Эти практики фундаментально прорабатываются в "Фонде по сохранению традиций Махаяны" http://fpmt.ru/ непальской линии Гелуг (которая вне тибетской политики).


Только почему "непальской линии Гелуг"?

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Да, я Вас понимаю. Но хотела бы в принципе быть медсестрой либо официанткой в ресторане. Чтобы прожить жизнь с пользой, применяя практику на деле. Наверное, Вы ещё до этого не дошли.


Нико, позвольте предположить, что ваша жизнь и так приносит пользу :Smilie: 
По поводу желания работать медсестрой: буду рада Вас выслушать уже после того, как это попробуете, лучше не один год. 
(насчет официантки сказать не могу, ибо не приходилось :Smilie:  )
Когда, еще студенткой, 16 лет назад я впервые увидела умирающего в реанимации, у меня текли от сострадания слезы, дрожали руки и он мне снился несколько ночей.
Слава богу, это быстро прошло в работе. 
Кстати: в медицине принято, что хирург не должен сам оперировать своих детей или близких родственников. Как думаете, почему?
Потому что в момент сильного эмоционального переноса их страданий НА СЕБЯ его рука может дрогнуть. Этому правилу почти век и это доказано опытом.

Боддхичитта должна быть какая-то иная... Безличная, что ли. Поправьте, кто понял.

----------

Zom (18.12.2012), Германн (17.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Пема Дролкар, Вам мой поклон и простирание :Smilie:  Учту. Приму. Прочту. Не бросайте мой топик.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, позвольте предположить, что ваша жизнь и так приносит пользу
> По поводу желания работать медсестрой: буду рада Вас выслушать уже после того, как это попробуете, лучше не один год. 
> (насчет официантки сказать не могу, ибо не приходилось )
> Когда, еще студенткой, 16 лет назад я впервые увидела умирающего в реанимации, у меня текли от сострадания слезы, дрожали руки и он мне снился несколько ночей.
> Слава богу, это быстро прошло в работе. 
> Кстати: в медицине принято, что хирург не должен сам оперировать своих детей или близких родственников. Как думаете, почему?
> Потому что в момент сильного эмоционального переноса их страданий НА СЕБЯ его рука может дрогнуть. Этому правилу почти век и это доказано опытом.
> 
> Боддхичитта должна быть какая-то иная... Безличная, что ли. Поправьте, кто понял.


1) Моя жизнь приносит теоретическую пользу -- переводами. Только лишь. 
2) Медсестрой уже в этой жизни стать не смогу. Но очень уважаю сию профессию.
3) На моих глазах умерло несколько близких человек. Потом я присутствовала при их кремации. Если Вы не знаете, что такое кремация в Дхарамсале: собирают дрова, в них в середине сажают тело, обнажённое, со скрещенными ногами, обливают всё это бензином и поджигают. Вот такой натурализьм. От этого сострадания меньше не стало, но да, излишние эмоции не помогают.
4) Безличной бодхичитты не бывает. Есть "безобъектное сострадание". С пониманием пустоты. Тогда рука хирурга не дрогнет.

----------

Дордже (17.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бодхичитта должна буть действенная. И устремленная. Потому как настоящее сострадание и любовь имеют перед собой цель привести всех существ к уходу от страданий и достижению состояния Будды. Вот это Вам и предстоит выяснить из Ламрима :Smilie: 

Рыдать над больным без толку. Надо оказать ему немедленную и эффективную помощь. Но все равно - главная цель - устранение неведенья из потока сознания существа - только таким способом можно прекратить страдания, старость, болезнь и смерть - именно это и есть цель буддизма. 



> Пема Дролкар, Вам мой поклон и простирание Учту. Приму. Прочту. Не бросайте мой топик.


Взаимно :Smilie:  Ну куда ж я денусь? :Smilie:  Хоть и про Ламрим в Дзогчене - но ребятки меня поймут, наверно. Пусть Вам будет лучше для понимания, думаю, Вы инстиктивно выберете то, что полезно - читайте потихоньку все ссылки. Только для начала выстроите правильный "скелет" из буддийских основ. 

Вы уж лучше начните читать прямо сейчас и тут на форуме не тратьте время. Мы все рядом. Не волнуйтесь. Прочтите хоть одну главку. Будете пить это, как умирающий в пустыне воду. Потому как ваш мозг жаждет ЗНАНИЙ. Они, например, там все и есть - без всякого мистицизма и эзотерики. Только надо немного проявить терпение и разобраться в новых терминах и тибетизмах. 

А так - мы тут :Smilie:  К Вашим услугам.

----------

Нико (17.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> 1) Моя жизнь приносит теоретическую пользу -- переводами. Только лишь. 
> 2) Медсестрой уже в этой жизни стать не смогу. Но очень уважаю сию профессию.
> 3) На моих глазах умерло несколько близких человек. Потом я присутствовала при их кремации. Если Вы не знаете, что такое кремация в Дхарамсале: собирают дрова, в них в середине сажают тело, обнажённое, со скрещенными ногами, обливают всё это бензином и поджигают. Вот такой натурализьм. От этого сострадания меньше не стало, но да, излишние эмоции не помогают.
> 4) Безличной бодхичитты не бывает. Есть "безобъектное сострадание". С пониманием пустоты. Тогда рука хирурга не дрогнет.


Я думала о Вас, когда узнала, что Вы переводчик текстов. Просто драгоценная польза от Вашего труда для всех людей, в т.ч. и для тех, кто еще не видел или не успел прочесть.
Медсестрой (профессиональной) быть не обязательно, но в хосписах, только на сестринском уходе, поработать можно, даже без спец.образования.
Кстати, когда я после школы выбирала профессию, я четко помню, чем руководствовалась... той же самой боддхичиттой (приносить пользу людям и облегчать боль), в 17 лет обычно человек еще не тронут ни цинизмом, ни усталостью, ни разочарованием... А мама отговаривала, убеждала на филологию (а права наверно была :Smilie: , но я уперлась в свое.

Я не оправдываю медиков, которые жалуются на низкую оплату и неблагодарность. Не могут - пусть не работают. Каждый выбирал профессию сам, а если она выбрана наобум, заодно или потому что "туда поступить было легче" - это выбор дурака, извините.

Безобъектная боддхичитта мне понятнее.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бодхичитта имеет свой целью достичь состояния Будды, чтобы эффективнее помочь всем существам и тут существа являются объектами, на которые она направлена :Smilie:  Она направлена на всех существ, кто находится в самсаре в силу неведенья.

----------

Нико (17.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я думала о Вас, когда узнала, что Вы переводчик текстов. Просто драгоценная польза от Вашего труда для всех людей, в т.ч. и для тех, кто еще не видел или не успел прочесть.
> Медсестрой (профессиональной) быть не обязательно, но в хосписах, только на сестринском уходе, поработать можно, даже без спец.образования.
> Кстати, когда я после школы выбирала профессию, я четко помню, чем руководствовалась... той же самой боддхичиттой (приносить пользу людям и облегчать боль), в 17 лет обычно человек еще не тронут ни цинизмом, ни усталостью, ни разочарованием... А мама отговаривала, убеждала на филологию (а права наверно была, но я уперлась в свое.
> 
> Я не оправдываю медиков, которые жалуются на низкую оплату и неблагодарность. Не могут - пусть не работают. Каждый выбирал профессию сам, а если она выбрана наобум, заодно или потому что "туда поступить было легче" - это выбор дурака, извините.
> 
> Безобъектная боддхичитта мне понятнее.


Моя преподавательница в Инъязе (МГЛУ) в 42 года, кажется, начала на добровольных началах работать медсестрой. Филолог-литературовед.  Это помимо работы в Инъязе. Это, наверное, в соседнюю тему про "истинных простых практиков". Она была христианкой. Вот таких людей уважаю.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (17.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Расскажите про буддийский алтарь. 
Каким должен быть, что там должно находиться, как обращаться с приношениями? Какие они должны быть? Все, как следует по правилам. 
Алтарь в домашнем храме у меня все равно есть, но теперь есть резон не оставлять его в прежнем виде, а переделать.
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Германн

Можно так:
http://dazan.spb.ru/library1/77/
http://ommanypadmehum.ru/alt.html

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Расскажите про буддийский алтарь. 
> Каким должен быть, что там должно находиться, как обращаться с приношениями? Какие они должны быть? Все, как следует по правилам. 
> Алтарь в домашнем храме у меня все равно есть, но теперь есть резон не оставлять его в прежнем виде, а переделать.
> Заранее благодарна.


У Вас есть домашний храм? Это круто. Но, если у Вас традиция Дзогчен, мало чем могу помочь. Только если по-буддийски ортодоксально, расскажу. )))))

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот тут всевозможная инфа - много ссылок

http://www.google.it/search?sourceid...b0%d1%80%d1%8f

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как ни странно, не смешно. Я в знаки иногда верю. ))))))


Я тоже. В особенности в светофор. А вот пешеходному переходу не всегда доверяю  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (18.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> У Вас есть домашний храм? Это круто.


Нет, ничего крутого. Просто отдельная  комната с алтарем, оборудованная под храм, где никто не спит, не ест и не занимается бытовыми нуждами.

Спасибо ВСЕМ за ссылки. Все четко, ясно и просто. Разобралась. Придется только поменять некоторый храмовый инструментарий и переместить алтарь с севера на восток.

Теперь считаю нужным поделиться переменами ментального состояния. Тему, возможно, после будут читать другие новички и им будет спокойнее, если узнают, что так бывало и с другими.  Нечто вроде беспристрастного отчета.

Почти неделя, как выполняю краткое нёндро "для профанов" (без лунга) и работаю над боддхичиттой.
Отрицательные явления:
Во-первых, общий тонус в целом - ближе к угнетенному.
Постоянная борьба с собой. Наплывы сомнений, что "занимаюсь хождением по кругу", не тем, чем следует. Что глупо терять свободу, после практик Пути Левой Руки лезть на Путь Правой .. и тд.

Затем - страхи. Что буддизм воспитает во мне слабость. Что не смогу в случае конфликта постоять за себя, потому что не поощряет борьбу и позицию силы. И в целом, страхи очень обобщенные, странные - что случится "нечто", не знаю что, но ужасное, неожиданное.

Затем - жалость к себе. Непонятная, отвратительная, до слез. Кажется, что всю жизнь теперь придется так и провести, размышляя о страданиях сансары и ничего, вообще никакого проблеска радости не увижу. Все отравлено. Иногда - ощущение потери почвы под ногами. Пустота, в которую падаешь. Ментально. Обнаженность. Беззащитность.

Затем, как противовес - агрессия, немотивированная, размытая. не направленная на конкретику. 

А затем беру себя в руки, читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы и успокаиваюсь. Временно. 

Положительные явления:
Постоянное (почти!) осознание Присутствия. Ощущение, что в душЕ хранится словно некая драгоценность. 

Во время нёндро, особенно когда произносишь Намо Буддайя, Намо Дхармайя, Намо Сангхая и мантру Прибежища с простираниями - ощущение тепла в душе, покоя и.. надежды, близкой к уверенности. Радость от практики (не эмоционально взбудораженная, а спокойная)

Позитива, как видно, количественно меньше, зато качественно, может, он все это и уравновешивает.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Да, и еще: видишь себя как бы со стороны. Произносишь банальные фразы, делаешь какие-то действия, отвечаешь по инерции жестко, в привычном стиле (в моем коллективе, как в армии - иной тон не воспринимают) и осознание "А КТО это говорит? неужели "Я"?Как странно."

Когда очередная волна внутреннего негатива, приходится создавать вид, держаться, чтоб никто не понял истинное состояние. Никто не заметил пока. Но очень трудно...

----------


## Zom

Ремарка на полях:

Косвенный враг сострадания - собственное эмоциональное переживание к объекту сострадания, которое выражается в виде собственного горя/печали. Если такое переживание есть - сострадание не чистое. Сострадание - это исключительно желание помочь другим преодолеть страдание. И это желание - это не эмоция, потому что можно поддерживать такое желание (и даже осуществлять действия, проистекающие исключительно из этого желания) будучи абсолютно бесстрастным и безэмоциональным. Иногда, внешне, человек, обладающий колоссальным состраданием, внешне может выглядеть очень сухим и жёстким. 

ЗЫ: Прямой враг сострадания - жестокость, то есть желание причинить страдание другим. 

ЗЗЫ: Сострадание отличается от доброжелательности, хоть эти вещи и идут часто рука об руку. Последнее - это желание привнести в жизнь другого человека некое благо. Таким образом, сострадание - это желание убрать негатив, а доброжелательность - это желание привнести позитив.

----------

Дмитрий С (18.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Расскажите про буддийский алтарь. Все, как следует по правилам.


Ну уж ежели охота предаться ритуалистике, то извольте. Например, про подношение семи чашечек с водой:

   Теперь несколько слов о том, как делаются подношения. Рассмотрим для примера подношения чашечек с водой. Прежде всего, сами чашечки следует хорошенько протереть. Когда ставите их на алтарь, линия должна быть совершенно ровной. Они не должны отстоять слишком далеко друг от друга, поскольку это может привести к разлуке с гуру, но не должны и соприкасаться, иначе можно утратить остроту разума. А если ставить чашечки со стуком, то и вовсе можно сойти с ума, и так далее. Старайтесь избегать всего этого. Если вы ставите на алтарь еще не наполненные чашечки, ваши благие заслуги пойдут на убыль. Поэтому возьмите всю стопку чашечек в руку, наполните верхнюю водой и благословите ее, трижды произнеся мантрические слоги ом, ах, хум. Затем бóльшую часть воды перелейте в следующую чашечку, оставив немного в первой. Теперь вы можете первую чашку, в которой осталось немного воды, поставить на алтарь, а потом поступить точно так же с остальными, так что вам не придется ставить их на алтарь пустыми. Затем, доливая воду уже на алтаре, не следует держать сосуд одной рукой, поскольку это было бы знаком неуважения. Ваша поза должна быть такой, словно вы наливаете чай махарадже. «Наливать подобно зерну» означает вот что: ячменное зерно в середине толще, чем на концах, и такой же должна быть струя, когда вы наливаете воду [сначала — тонкая, затем обильная, и в конце опять тонкая]. Если переполнить чашечки, это может привести к распущенности, а если недолить — к жизненному упадку. Поверхность воды должна быть ниже края примерно на толщину ячменного зерна.
     Масляные светильники — это подношение света, поэтому они должны гореть ярко и как можно дольше, потому что это является счастливым предзнаменованием долгой жизни. Из всего вышесказанного вы можете сделать вывод о том, как делать и другие подношения, например, цветов.

_Ламрим Пабонгки_

Ну и так далее.

Но, замечу, для практики дзогчена это далеко не мейнстрим. Хоть и не возбраняется )))))

----------

Legba (18.12.2012), Аньезка (18.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Полнолуния, новолуния, затмения, точки смены сезонных циклов - в буддизме и в Дзогчен в частности, ритуально как то отмечаются? 
Уровни высокой сложности пока мне не надо. Дайте начальный, без лунгов и тд. Хотя бы схематично, я разберусь. Только прошу - без "а тебе это не надо"
Смену фаз Луны я постоянно в прежней традиции отмечала в храме, перестроиться на "ничегонеделание" сразу не могу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Полнолуния, новолуния, затмения, точки смены сезонных циклов - в буддизме и в Дзогчен в частности, ритуально как то отмечаются?


Рекомендованы определенные подношения (пуджи) в разные дни. Но это точно после посвящения, поскольку они сугубо тантрические.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хельга, скажите  честно, Ламрим будете читать? :Smilie:  Или предпочитаете домысливать о буддизме бох знает что? 

Будет Вам и сила - гораздо посильнее, чем сейчас, будет и твердое понимание и прочее. И умение решать многие ситуации. Буддизм еще слабым никого не сделал. 

От перестановки алтарей мало что изменится.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (18.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Хельга, скажите  честно, Ламрим будете читать? Или предпочитаете домысливать о буддизме бох знает что? 
> 
> Будет Вам и сила - гораздо посильнее, чем сейчас, будет и твердое понимание и прочее. И умение решать многие ситуации. Буддизм еще слабым никого не сделал. 
> 
> От перестановки алтарей мало что изменится.


БУДУ! Слово на миллион процентов. Потому что мне это НАДО (Пока читаю Слова моего всеблагого учителя, есть очередь, перескакивать не могу)

От перестановки не изменится, да. но внешнее - отражение внутреннего. Я знала, что будут упреки - тебе не надо, оставь и тд. 
Я НЕ МОГУ НЕ РАБОТАТЬ ритуально, как Вам объяснить?  Это как умываться по утрам. Или как профессиональный долг. кому как понятней. 
Потому и нёндро делаю утром и вечером независимо от настроения. усталости и тд. Это многолетняя привычка - ни дня без практики (любой)
Просто упреками вы заставите меня замолчать и прекратить вопросы про это. Но от этого алтарь в угол я все равно не задвину и не завешу старой простыней.

----------

Atmo Kamal (21.12.2012), Sadhak (19.12.2012), Аньезка (18.12.2012), Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Нико (19.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Никто Вас не отговаривает делать нгондро :Smilie:  Такое постоянство и прилежность - более, чем похвальны и несомненно приведут к результату. А если их еще подкрепить знаниями - Вы пойдете семимильными шагами. 

Многие из нас на Вас в этом должны равняться.

Могу только сорадоваться. А уж про ритуальную комнату - мне остается только мечтать :Smilie:

----------

Нико (19.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (19.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что глупо терять свободу, после практик Пути Левой Руки лезть на Путь Правой .. и тд.


Буддизм даёт возможность выйти за пределы разделения на свободу и не свободу, поэтому это Срединный Путь, а не правой руки, и не левой.




> Затем - страхи. Что буддизм воспитает во мне слабость.


Да, буддизм скорее всего избавит от необходимости стоять за себя, лежать за себя, сидеть за себя и вообще постоянно за себя что-то предпринимать. Истинно бесстрашен не тот, кто может постоять за себя, а тот, кому это просто не нужно. Как горе не нужно обороняться против ползающего по ней муравья.




> А затем беру себя в руки, читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы и успокаиваюсь. Временно.


Хорошая штука, да.

----------

Sadhak (19.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (19.12.2012), Дордже (19.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2012), Ритл (06.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (19.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Полнолуния, новолуния, затмения, точки смены сезонных циклов - в буддизме и в Дзогчен в частности, ритуально как то отмечаются? 
> Уровни высокой сложности пока мне не надо. Дайте начальный, без лунгов и тд. Хотя бы схематично, я разберусь. Только прошу - без "а тебе это не надо"
> Смену фаз Луны я постоянно в прежней традиции отмечала в храме, перестроиться на "ничегонеделание" сразу не могу.


Тогда в Тхераваду зайдите  :Smilie:  Там без посвящений.

В тантрическом буддизме, поскольку это работа с энергией, посвящение необходимо

----------


## Нико

> БУДУ! Слово на миллион процентов. Потому что мне это НАДО (Пока читаю Слова моего всеблагого учителя, есть очередь, перескакивать не могу)


А "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" -- это ведь тоже ламрим!

----------

Atmo Kamal (21.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Рекомендованы определенные подношения (пуджи) в разные дни. Но это точно после посвящения, поскольку они сугубо тантрические.


Нет, в восьмой и 30й лунные дни рекомендуется брать однодневные махаянские обеты. Правда, передача изначально всё равно на них нужна. ((((

----------


## Кунсанг

А почему пуджи должны быть сугубо тантрическими? Вроде это не так.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Допустимо ли в Дзогчен оформление алтаря в черном цвете, в красном цвете? (Если нет, тогда огромный метраж ткани нужно менять)
Какой высоты в идеале дзогченский алтарь? 
Мой был сделан с расчетом, чтоб столешница была на уровне манипуры стоЯщего перед ним человека. Работать за ним можно только стоя, в лотос не сядешь, для этого нужен низкий.

----------


## Legba

Тааак. Высота нормальная, подношения на алтарь делают стоя.
Красный (и желтый) цвет по умолчанию ОК.
Черный и все прочие - могут быть для специфических целей. Лучше не надо.
Идея такая, вы стоя делаете подношения и прочее.
Потом садитесь, перед вами еще один, маленький столик.
На котором тексты, и атрибуты, которыми пользуетесь в ходе практики.



Вы 8 свобод и 10 дарований - выучили  :Mad: ?

----------

Sadhak (20.12.2012), Падма Осел (20.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Вы 8 свобод и 10 дарований - выучили ?



Кажется, Legba деликатно намекает на это:

Вы собрались практиковать Дзогчен. Расставьте в правильной последовательности:
а) оформление спец алтаря;
б) принятие Прибежища и получение передачи;
в) предварительные практики;

 :Smilie:

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> Допустимо ли в Дзогчен оформление алтаря в черном цвете, в красном цвете?


Наверное сейчас Вам разумно будет руководствоваться общими принципами создания алтаря, а специфический Дзогчен алтарь, или какой то еще, логично оформлять уже в рамках той линии, в которой Вы будете практиковать, и с учетом тех практик, которые Вы будете выполнять.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Наверное сейчас Вам разумно будет руководствоваться общими принципами создания алтаря, а специфический Дзогчен алтарь, или какой то еще, логично оформлять уже в рамках той линии, в которой Вы будете практиковать, и с учетом тех практик, которые Вы будете выполнять.


Я, откровенно говоря, вообще сомневаюсь, что есть такой феномен как "Дзогченовский алтарь".
Непосредственно практики Дзогпа Ченпо не носят ритуального характера.
Что касается практик Маха и Ану Йоги - то там алтарь оформляется в соответствии с конкретной выполняемой садханой.
Там же везде разные подношения, торма, цвета и прочее.
В общем же случае важно только, чтобы были символы Тела, Речи и Ума Будды.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.12.2012), Падма Осел (20.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (20.12.2012), Тант (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

"Я, откровенно говоря, вообще сомневаюсь, что есть такой феномен как "Дзогченовский алтарь".
"В общем же случае важно только, чтобы были символы Тела, Речи и Ума Будды."


Legba, ну я про тоже.

Хотя в полноте вопросом не владею.

Ну и тибетская классика - Миларепа и камни.
Хельга, рекомендую почитать песни Миларепы, если захотите разбавить буддийскую прозу поэзией. ))

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Легба, чтоб не быть голословной (не люблю легковесных обещаний).
8 свобод:
1 Свобода от рождения в адских сферах
2 Свобода от рождения в сфере претов 
3 Свобода от рождения в сфере животных
4 Свобода от рождения в варварской земле
5 Свобода от рождения в сфере долгоживущих богов
6 Свобода от неправильных воззрений
7 Свобода от рождения в то время когда Будда не давал свое учение.
8 Свобода от рождения с поврежденными органами чувств или неполноценным умом.

10 дарований:
1 Рождение человеком
2 Обладание всеми чувствами функционирующими нормально
3 Рождение в то время когда Дхарма доступна
4 Свобода от совершения особо негативной кармы
5 Преданность и уверенность в Трех Драгоценностях
6 Будда пришел в зтот мир
7 Будда повернул колесо Дхармы
8 Дхарма Будды еще существует
9 Существует много последователей Дхармы
10 Они обладают состраданием и дают учения

Поясню про алтарь. Прошу не волноваться, я не собираюсь без лунга идти в тантрическую ритуалику. 
Алтарь оформлен в соответствии с прежней традицией, теперь это в данной ситуации устарело. 
Хотела узнать - в какой гамме принято оформлять в буддизме. Узнала) Спасибо)

Вся храмовая комната оформлена в черном, темно-зеленом, немного красного и серебрянного. Так меня устраивало полностью и долго. Была такая специфика, что соответствовало. 
Понимаю, что эта гамма подходит только для практик гневных йидамов. 
Если переделывать придется - получится полный ремонт.

----------


## Legba

> Легба, чтоб не быть голословной (не люблю легковесных обещаний).
> 8 свобод:
> 1 Свобода от рождения в адских сферах
> 2 Свобода от рождения в сфере претов 
> 3 Свобода от рождения в сфере животных
> 4 Свобода от рождения в варварской земле
> 5 Свобода от рождения в сфере долгоживущих богов
> 6 Свобода от неправильных воззрений
> 7 Свобода от рождения в то время когда Будда не давал свое учение.
> ...


Ага. Это вроде не по КЛШ - там "рождение в серединной стране" и "вести достойный образ жизни" . Так что с 3 и 4 пунктом напутали.))
И "Свобода от неправильных воззрений" - совершенно неверная формулировка. Идея то в том, что вокруг нас нет людей с ложными воззрениями.
И, ИМХО, этой свободой мы не обладаем. Кругом либо атеисты, либо православные)) Ну, или дикари)) У меня, по крайней мере.

Всю комнату-то ладно, чучь тряпочку поменяйте. На dharma.ru вроде продают, веселенькие.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Ага. Это вроде не по КЛШ - там "рождение в серединной стране" и "вести достойный образ жизни" . Так что с 3 и 4 пунктом напутали.))
> И "Свобода от неправильных воззрений" - совершенно неверная формулировка. Идея то в том, что вокруг нас нет людей с ложными воззрениями.
> И, ИМХО, этой свободой мы не обладаем. Кругом либо атеисты, либо православные)) Ну, или дикари)) У меня, по крайней мере.
> 
> Всю комнату-то ладно, чучь тряпочку поменяйте. На dharma.ru вроде продают, веселенькие.


Суть та же, слова иные) помилосердствуйте, не цепляйтесь к формулировкам, как на экзамене  :Smilie: 

ИМХО и мое тоже - не обладаем. И страна не совсем "срединная" относительно буддизма. И Сангха только виртуальная. И Учителя нет... И женское воплощение (у меня) - за что-то в прошлом ударило в этой жизни, видимо  :Wink: 

Не могу воспринимать "веселенькое", светлую гамму и тд, хоть кидайтесь овощами, это ничего изменит. 
Черно-серебряное и красное. Все иное нагоняет тоску. "Хорошо" же будет смотреться желтый алтарь в черно-серебряном интерьере...

----------


## Legba

> Суть та же, слова иные) помилосердствуйте, не цепляйтесь к формулировкам, как на экзамене


Сорри, мой Гуру настаивает на заучивании.
И потом, Вы ведь читали - "запоминать смысл, но не слова" тоже изъян, равно как "запоминать слова, но не смысл".))



> "Хорошо" же будет смотреться желтый алтарь в черно-серебряном интерьере...


Смотря какой желтый. Все можно устроить))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Forsh

Я вам больше скажу, во время выполнения ньондро возможно проявление не совсем приятных эффектов, беспричинных (без видимых внешних причин) болезненных эмоциональных выбросов, возможны физические недомогания, боли и даже болезни пока не очистятся грубые омрачения. И в вашем случае, как мне кажется, без этого не обойдется, колбасить будет долго и не по-детски.
Ваша профессия для развития бодхичитты на данный момент скорее препятствие, чем помощь, зато может быть очень эффективна для осознавания пустотности, безсубстанциональности происходящего. Учиться любить людей придется начинать сначала, с бытовых мелочей и отношений с близкими и родственниками, а буддийская практика и посвящение заслуг благу всех живых существ вам не даст об этом забывать. Бодхичитта начинается с конкретного чувства любви и сострадания к конкретному человеку или людям, которое зарождается в сердце, заботливо поддерживается и взращивается до размеров всеохватывающего чувства-устремления.

----------

Андрей Рэй (23.01.2018), Германн (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (20.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Сорри, мой Гуру настаивает на заучивании.
> И потом, Вы ведь читали - "запоминать смысл, но не слова" тоже изъян, равно как "запоминать слова, но не смысл".))


И не придерешься, как вывернулся)))) тоже верно.
А ваш Гуру кто? ЧННР? 

Ну так я и спрашивала именного этого совета - КАК все правильно устроить?

----------


## Дубинин

Его Гуру-автор в прошлом воплощении книги, которую Вы читаете. Кстати Патрул Р, провёл в Питере два подробных ретрита по развитию Бодхичитты, и если нет запрета на распространение этих материалов, то Вы можете папросить их в центре. В марте вроде Патрул Р приедет в Москву (это про лунг на нёндро), а книга, которую читаете- и есть подробный комментарий на нёндро.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Был еще хороший ретрит по предварительным практикам Дзонсара Кенце. Всего 4 дня, и записи как-то выкладывали в общий доступ.
Настоящий дзогченовский подход к нендро.
Хотя на мой вкус лучше чем ННР никто не излагает. Для тех, конешно, кому и правда надо в дзогчен ))))

----------

Вольдемар (21.12.2012), Ондрий (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

А почему именно дзогчен? Может быть, лучше ану-йога? Ведь собственно в дзогчене-то нёндро никаких нет. И ритуалов, и алтарей - тоже.

----------

Вольдемар (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (21.12.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> А почему именно дзогчен? Может быть, лучше ану-йога? Ведь собственно в дзогчене-то нёндро никаких нет. И ритуалов, и алтарей - тоже.


Патрул Р вроде как мастер дзогчен считается, однако нёндро все выполняют в обязательном порядке, причём бессрочно-до конца жизни.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хельга - не слишком ли вы стараетесь обустроить свою храмовую комнату получше? :Smilie:  По идее - практика буддизма настроена на то, чтобы практиковать в любых условиях. А то так можно все готовиться и готовиться к практике, .... :Smilie:  Комфортно-некомфортно....А то Вы слишком много времени на внешнее уделяете, думаю.

У меня никакой храмовой комнаты нет, - алтарь у меня сам собой постоился - в углу гостиной - как пошла его делать - нашлась сразу мебелюшка красная за копейки, да три рамки петельками скрепила - чтоб закрывался на треугольник - сверху платок - поскольку у меня домашние не буддисты и гости небуддисты. ВСЕ.  :Smilie:  Уже много лет вообще не парюсь, а ритуальные предметы все со временем раздарила - имею их картинку, что считаю достаточным. И вообще стараюсь иметь как можно меньше вещей - кроме книг, конечно. Пришлось ящик икеевский металлический красный купить - не вмещаются все уже давно.

----------

Германн (21.12.2012), Дордже (21.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему именно дзогчен? Может быть, лучше ану-йога? Ведь собственно в дзогчене-то нёндро никаких нет. И ритуалов, и алтарей - тоже.


Дык была ж заявка такая у топикстартера.
А так-то все это ближе даже к крия-тантре, наверное. Но такого и раздела-то на форуме нету. Может, пора завести?

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Патрул Р вроде как мастер дзогчен считается, однако нёндро все выполняют в обязательном порядке, причём бессрочно-до конца жизни.


Но из этого никак не следует, что нёндро - метод дзогчена. Он ведь и зубы чистит, наверное, по утрам.
Хотя, с другой стороны, и из "четырех мыслей" можно построить полноценную дзогчен-медитацию. Если уметь, конешно. ))))

----------

Legba (21.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но из этого никак не следует, что нёндро - метод дзогчена.
> Хотя, с другой стороны, и из "четырех мыслей" можно построить полноценную дзогчен-медитацию. Если уметь, конешно. ))))


 Разве есть дзогчен, отдельно от передающего, а уж он любые условия выдвигает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве есть дзогчен, отдельно от передающего, а уж он любые условия выдвигает.


Ну правильно. Он одни условия выдвигает, ННР - другие.
Тут уж кому что любо.

----------

Вольдемар (21.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Допустимо ли в Дзогчен оформление алтаря в черном цвете, в красном цвете? (Если нет, тогда огромный метраж ткани нужно менять)
> Какой высоты в идеале дзогченский алтарь? 
> Мой был сделан с расчетом, чтоб столешница была на уровне манипуры стоЯщего перед ним человека. Работать за ним можно только стоя, в лотос не сядешь, для этого нужен низкий.


В Дзогчен не существует алтаря  :Smilie:  Дзогчен - это состояние за пределами любых ограничений, включая алтарь  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (21.12.2012), Аньезка (21.12.2012), Дордже (21.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Камераден, не сбивайте меня ... 
Что в дзогчен нёндро не делают и тд. Пусть так, но я все равно буду нёндро делать - это единственная пока практика, которая мне доступна. Что тогда мне остается?

Есть вопросы:
1. На 100слоговую не имею лунга. Можно вместо нее начитывать Ом Бедзар Саттва Хум?
2. Когда сессия нёндро заканчивается, не хочется чтоб заканчивалась. Это нормально?
3. Теряюсь в подсчетах мантр. В дороге, на работе и т.д. при любой возможности читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы, но четок в руках нет, разумеется. Пробовала загибать пальцы поочередно, но сколько десятков -  вскоре забываются.  
Уже не знаю, сколько начитала, как вообще вы это подсчитываете? 
4. В разных традициях есть аналог слова "Аминь". Я обычно раньше всегда заканчивала ритуальные сессии фразой: "Да будет так!" Как подтверждение и закрепление своего намерения.
Есть аналог этого в буддизме? Нужно это использовать?
5. И чисто медицинский факт: с началом практики резко снизилось либидо. Это закономерно? Было так у кого?  И как долго?

PS. Пема Дролкар, вы минималист, это прекрасно. А я - нет. у меня свой стиль и по другому я не умею. "Каждому свое" - как говорил один интересный человек  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дзогчен - это состояние за пределами любых *ограничений, включая алтарь*


А также включая его отсутствие. )))

----------

Аньезка (21.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2012), Падма Осел (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пусть так, но я все равно буду нёндро делать


А никто и не говорит, что в линии дзогчен запрещено нендро.




> Я обычно раньше всегда заканчивала ритуальные сессии фразой: "Да будет так!" Как подтверждение и закрепление своего намерения.
> Есть аналог этого в буддизме?


А вам на каком языке?
"Да будет так!" по-тибетски - это de bzhin shog. А на санскрите - не знаю )))

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> В Дзогчен не существует алтаря  Дзогчен - это состояние за пределами любых ограничений, включая алтарь


Артем, ОК. Не мне с вами спорить.
Я не о себе сейчас, я кто... :Smilie:  я еще здесь неофит. Но что, разве не бывает такого, что практик Дзогчен работает еще и на физическом уровне, в ритуалике? Не верю, что все дзогпа ченпа совсем уж обходятся без алтаря и храмового инструментария и тп. Так КАК принято это правильно оформлять?
О чем и было спрошено, четко и конкретно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Камераден, не сбивайте меня ... 
> Что в дзогчен нёндро не делают и тд. Пусть так, но я все равно буду нёндро делать - это единственная пока практика, которая мне доступна. Что тогда мне остается?
> 
> Есть вопросы:
> 1. На 100слоговую не имею лунга. Можно вместо нее начитывать Ом Бедзар Саттва Хум?
> 2. Когда сессия нёндро заканчивается, не хочется чтоб заканчивалась. Это нормально?
> 3. Теряюсь в подсчетах мантр. В дороге, на работе и т.д. при любой возможности читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы, но четок в руках нет, разумеется. Пробовала загибать пальцы поочередно, но сколько десятков -  вскоре забываются.  
> Уже не знаю, сколько начитала, как вообще вы это подсчитываете? 
> 4. В разных традициях есть аналог слова "Аминь". Я обычно раньше всегда заканчивала ритуальные сессии фразой: "Да будет так!" Как подтверждение и закрепление своего намерения.
> ...


Мантра считается не работает без передачи. А эта в данном случае требует ещё и 4-х сил (В "Словах Всеблагого Учителя"-подробно о практике Ваджрасаттвы)
Считается что лучше заканчивать практику тогда-когда ещё хочешь поделать (чтобы условный рефлекс положительный выработать).
Мантры считают чётками со специальными счётчиками, или просто механическими или электронными счётчиками для кладовщиков.
Вместо "аминь"-перед практикой-мотивация Бодхичитты, в конце-посвящение заслуг.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> А также включая его отсутствие. )))


 :Smilie:  Соглашусь с вами. То есть, нет привязки как к обязательному наличию алтаря, так и к требованию его непременного отсутствия. 
И прошу не повторяться, что я "заморачиваюсь" (это не к вам, Сергей :Wink:  ) Что за фанатичное пуританство? Иконоборчество почти.

Если б храма со всем содержимым у меня не было, я б не рвалась его сразу приобретать для буддийских техник.  
Но он есть. И он наработан. не на свалку же относить? Вложен труд и идеи. Так что пусть служит во благо всем живым существам.

----------


## Greedy

> 1. На 100слоговую не имею лунга. Можно вместо нее начитывать Ом Бедзар Саттва Хум?
> 2. Когда сессия нёндро заканчивается, не хочется чтоб заканчивалась. Это нормально?
> 3. Теряюсь в подсчетах мантр. В дороге, на работе и т.д. при любой возможности читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы, но четок в руках нет, разумеется. Пробовала загибать пальцы поочередно, но сколько десятков -  вскоре забываются.  
> Уже не знаю, сколько начитала, как вообще вы это подсчитываете? 
> 4. В разных традициях есть аналог слова "Аминь". Я обычно раньше всегда заканчивала ритуальные сессии фразой: "Да будет так!" Как подтверждение и закрепление своего намерения.
> Есть аналог этого в буддизме? Нужно это использовать?
> 5. И чисто медицинский факт: с началом практики резко снизилось либидо. Это закономерно? Было так у кого?  И как долго?


1. Можно и 100-слоговую. Можно и без лунга и даже с визуализацией.
2. Это нормально. Более того, на начальных этапах рекомендуется заканчивать любую медитацию в тот момент, когда она начинает идти достаточно хорошо. Важно развить качество выполняемых практик, а не количество.
3. Не считайте мантры, если не выполняете практику с заранее установленным количеством начитывания. Читайте мантры, если необходимо удержать или трансформировать состояние ума.
4. Повторяйте четыре безмерные. Это откроет Ваш ум и Ваши действия, в отличие от  некоего запечатывания каким-нибудь словом.
5. Простирания перераспределяют потоки энергии в теле, что делает его несколько более успокоенным. Но не более того. Остальное в уме и его увлечённости чем-то.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так КАК принято это правильно оформлять?
> О чем и было спрошено, четко и конкретно.


Дык вам же и отвечают: традиционные цвета - желтый и оттенки марунового (как на монашеском одеянии). Используются также шелка с рисунками.
Далее - две основные категрии: объекты, *которым* делаются подношения и *сами подношения.*
Первое - это символы Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи или Тела, Речи и Ума, в различных вариантах.
Второе - по-разному бывает, всего не перечислишь. Про "семь чашечек с водой" я вам уже писал.
А вообще, в Сети про это гигабайты написаны, наверное, с картинками и т.д.

Но главное - следует иметь в виду, что все это называют "опорами". А то, что на них опирается - это сознание самого практикующего.
То есть подношение как таковое выполняется в уме. И тут надо хорошо знать символику. А она не так проста, чтобы о ней писать на форуме. Одна мандала чего стоит - это же целая космогония.
Короче, изучайте по открытым источникам, вот все, что можно тут присоветовать.

----------

Падма Осел (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Сергей, всё, всё...  :Smilie:  Я поняла. Мои возражения были адресованы тем, кто начал меня убеждать: "тебе ЭТО не надо"
"Не надо" тем, кому это безразлично и не интересно. Либо тем, кто уже все это в совершенстве постиг.
Я - ни в одной из этих категорий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кста, по поводу цвета: основная идея, что алтарь должен радовать и успокаивать. Всякий экстремизм категорически не приветствуется, уверяю вас.
Бывают, конечно, и черно-красные алтари, но они делаются для ооочень специальных целей, о которых на ночь глядя лучше и не говорить вовсе ))))

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Кста, по поводу цвета: основная идея, что алтарь должен радовать и успокаивать. Всякий экстремизм категорически не приветствуется, уверяю вас.
> Бывают, конечно, и черно-красные алтари, но они делаются для ооочень специальных целей, о которых на ночь глядя лучше и не говорить вовсе ))))


Но как вам объяснить, что меня ЧЕРНЫЙ цвет радует и успокаивает. А красный - чуть-чуть, как дополнение.
Черный цвет мне радует глаз, создает покой ума, ласкает... Он как родной. 
Да знаю, в службах гневных йидамов используется, только ночью как раз и актуально  :Smilie: 

Но для меня он без всякого негативного контекста - как погружение в бесконечность. Я не представляю храм без черного цвета. 
Главное, было бы хорошо, если это не оскорбляет традиционные предпочтения буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но как вам объяснить, что меня ЧЕРНЫЙ цвет радует и успокаивает. А красный - чуть-чуть, как дополнение.


Ну вам виднее, спорить не буду. Для себя-то каждому вольно как угодно делать.
Просто я могу предположить, что некоторые инстинктивные цветовые предпочтения могут свидетельствовать об определенных тенденциях в психике, которые могут конфликтовать с определенными тенденциями в буддизме.
Извиняюсь за занудство, это лишь мое предположение.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Так вот я именно про вероятность этого ментального конфликта задала вопрос. Все правильно вы подметили. 
Эххх...((( Что ж, значит - желтый алтарь, без вариантов...

----------


## Atmo Kamal

> 3. Теряюсь в подсчетах мантр. В дороге, на работе и т.д. при любой возможности читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы, но четок в руках нет, разумеется. Пробовала загибать пальцы поочередно, но сколько десятков -  вскоре забываются.  
> Уже не знаю, сколько начитала, как вообще вы это подсчитываете?


Если не хотите с четками или забыли взять - есть отличный метод. Подсчет единиц по фалангам пальца правой руки, десятков - левой(или наоборот). Считают большим пальцем.
Начинают со средней фаланги безымянного(1),
нижняя фаланга безымянного (2),
Нижняя фаланга мизинца (3),
Средняя фаланга мизинца (4),
Верхняя мизинца (5),
Верхняя безымянного (6),
Верхняя среднего (7),
Верхняя указательного (8)
Средняя указательного (9),
Нижняя указательного (10)

Вот и первый десяток. Отмечаем это на безымянном пальце второй руки
В практике намного проще чем в описании - с первого раза поймете 

Спасибо бабаджи с Радхакунды и одному хорошему буддисту )

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эххх...((( Что ж, значит - желтый алтарь, без вариантов...


А с другой стороны, через колено-то себя ломать тоже не стоит без особой на то нужды. Просто надо быть внимательным, вот и все, и верное решение само придет.
Это, кстати, один из главных принципов дзогчена (да и вообще всех разумных людей))))

----------

Тант (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Народ, только не надо гнуть пальцы - "дзогчен без ограничений", "нендро необязательно" и т.п. Что вы вообще тут несете? Новичку? Дзогчен когда начинается? Она по сути спрашивает про необходимые начальные действия, т.ею. предварительные практики и построение прочного фундамента, а не про конечное воззрение дзогчен, его ограниченность или безграничность, не надо путать человека и создавать иллюзии, фантазеров у нас что на форуме, что на ретритных стадионах с избытком. Пишите, то что думаете будет полезным, что действительно может помочь на первом этапе, а не являть свое высокое-словно-небо воззрение.

----------

Legba (21.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.12.2012), Pema Sonam (21.12.2012), Падма Осел (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Народ, только не надо гнуть пальцы - "дзогчен без ограничений", "нендро необязательно" и т.п. Что вы вообще тут несете? Новичку? Дзогчен когда начинается? Она по сути спрашивает про необходимые начальные действия, т.ею. предварительные практики и построение прочного фундамента, а не про конечное воззрение дзогчен, его ограниченность или безграничность, не надо путать человека и создавать иллюзии, фантазеров у нас что на форуме, что на ретритных стадионах с избытком. Пишите, то что думаете будет полезным, что действительно может помочь на первом этапе, а не являть свое высокое-словно-небо воззрение.


От общеиндийской ритуалистики (а вы сейчас именно о ней говорите, у всех индусов, от джайнов до гаудия матха подобные алтари) воззрение еще ни у кого не появилось. Речь идет о том, что обычно интегрируют дзогчен в ану- и маха-йогу, поскольку в чистом виде, считается, он труден для освоения. И то, с чем встречаются ученики, желающие изучить дзогчен (ати-йогу) и идущие к соответствующей вывеске - это именно маха- и ану-йога. Возможно даже, что сам дзогчен как таковой и вовсе ускользает от ученика, полагающего, что он изучает дзогчен.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2012), Дубинин (21.12.2012), Ондрий (21.12.2012), Падма Осел (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> 5. И чисто медицинский факт: с началом практики резко снизилось либидо. Это закономерно? Было так у кого?  И как долго?


Это не имеет к нёндро отношения. Возможно, вы просто стали больше уставать из-за дополнительной нагрузки. Берегите себя - либидо вам еще пригодится, в том числе и для ану-йоги.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

Для подсчета мантр в метро и т.п. есть чудесный девайс:
http://www.c-e.ru/a/57229/schetchik-...chisel-1-9999/
И насчитать можно много, и не путаешься.

Относительно того что есть, а чего нет "в Дзогчене".
Учение дзогпа ченпо, в том или ином виде, из регулярно приезжающих в Россию Учителей передают:

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче

Чоки Нима Ринпоче

Раньяк Патрул Ринпоче

Чога Ринпоче

Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче

Есть и другие Учителя, но про них я совсем мало знаю, может кто-то дополнит.
У каждого из приведенных Учителей свой подход к обучению.
Более того, этот подход еще и варьируется в зависимости от склонностей ученика.
Так что, "что русскому хорошо - немцу смерть".
ИМХО, стоит посетить ритриты данных Наставников (или хоть книжки каждого из них почитать),
и составить себе некоторое представление, чей "стиль" подходит больше.

И вообще, единочаятели.
Может пора уже сделать FAQ по нингмапинским общинам? И повесить его наверху в разделах Дзогчен и Нингма?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.12.2012), Дубинин (21.12.2012), Ондрий (21.12.2012), Падма Осел (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Хочу прояснить ситуацию с моим отношением к ритуалам. 
Так как чувствую, что в местной сангхе возникает недопонимание.
Возьмем разделение человеческого существа на Тело, Речь и Ум.

Так вот, мой взгляд по отношению к буддизму (и к любому другому культу) - 
Ум это глубинное понимание сути учения, дух, а не буква.
Речь - это информация, формальное знание, тексты и тд.
Тело - это ритуал. 

Тело без речи и ума - это труп, все согласятся. Но что такое ум и речь без тела? Призрак.

Я не вытесняю истинной сути Учения слепым следованием ритуалу. Я поддерживаю свою духовную преданность проявлениями в видимой, физической форме. 
Ощутить пальцами шелковистую поверхность алтаря, вдохнуть аромат курений, увидеть огонь свечей, услышать чистый звук гонга, совершить подношение своими руками, склонить тело в простирании - мне постоянно хочется делать это не для услаждения своих чувств, а как посвящение Тому, кого люблю - Божеству, йидаму... Гуру и Трем Драгоценностям.

Любовь и служение Божеству без ритуала на мой взгляд так же расплывчаты, как виртуальный роман, как платоническое увлечение на словах. 

У каждого человека есть личные особенности, предрасполагающие к определенному виду следования Дхарме. Моя особенность - прирожденная наклонность к жреческому служению.
Кто знает, может, я была когда-то в прошлом римской весталкой.
Кто-то не поверит, но я строила свои первые алтари еще в детстве, в 8 лет, в саду позади дома. и совершала свои первые подношения - цветы, воду и сладости (древнегреческим божествам - первым, о которых случилось узнать из книг). 
Служение жрицей в храме, как и монашество, для меня всю жизнь - Мечта и высшая точка желания (как для кого-то из девушек  "выйти замуж за олигарха"  :Smilie: ), хотя мотивация полностью бескорыстная. Это служение ради самого служения. А не ради статуса в социуме.
Достичь этой мечты труднее, чем кажется. Я до сих пор ее исполнения не достигла. Намного проще создать семью.

Ритуал, выполняемый зримо, добавляет весомости нашему благому намерению. Он не отменяет благих дел и размышлений. Но он облекает нашу веру в плоть и реальность.
Он требует затраты ресурсов, времени, сил. Умения. Терпения. Творчества. Может, поэтому не все готовы этим заниматься, проще убедить себя, что это необязательно, что достаточно верить "в голове", ментально или на языке - вербально.

Признаю, что на самых высоких уровнях духовного развития ритуал и храм становится не нужен - так как практик САМ становится этим храмом, полностью, телом и душой. То, как он говорит, как живет, как поступает - все это становится Служением  - каждое его действие.

Но, при всем уважении, друзья, никто из нас этого уровня пока не достиг. Так что, не вырывайте из Учения живую плоть действенной дхармы.
Вам понятна моя позиция?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Народ, только не надо гнуть пальцы - "дзогчен без ограничений"


Если сия патетическая тирада обращена ко мне, то я лишь повторяю слова моего всеблагого учителя, Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче. )))
Впрочем, это дзогченовское воззрение, о том, что истинной опорой обретения благих заслуг является не ритуалы с подношениями, а понимание сути, прослеживается и в сутрах цикла праджняпарамиты:

Субхути, если какой-нибудь человек соберет столько драгоценностей семи видов, сколько есть пылинок в трех тысячекратных мирах с их горами Меру и прочим, и поднесет их в дар, и если другой человек возьмет хотя бы одну гатху в четыре стиха из этой сутры, прочтет ее, выучит наизусть, освоит (в медитации) и проповедует другим людям, то количество благих заслуг, полученное в первом случае, не составит и одной сотой части благих заслуг, обретаемых за второе даяние, не составит и одной стомиллиардной этой благости счастья и количество их даже нельзя будет сравнить.
Ваджраччхедика праджняпарамита

----------

Pema Sonam (21.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2012), Дубинин (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Впрочем, это дзогченовское воззрение, о том, что истинной опорой обретения благих заслуг является не ритуалы с подношениями, а понимание сути, прослеживается и в сутрах цикла праджняпарамиты


Сергей, я не спорю. Да, в Дзогчен единственно важна Суть. Тогда, в моей интерпретации, Дзогчен - это Ум буддизма.
Но и без Тела и Речи нам не обойтись.
Я прочла посты Вантуса выше и согласна с его мнением полностью.
"Речь идет о том, что обычно интегрируют дзогчен в ану- и маха-йогу, поскольку в чистом виде, считается, он труден для освоения. И то, с чем встречаются ученики, желающие изучить дзогчен (ати-йогу) и идущие к соответствующей вывеске - это именно маха- и ану-йога. Возможно даже, что сам дзогчен как таковой и вовсе ускользает от ученика, полагающего, что он изучает дзогчен. "

Я узнаЮ свой случай.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Так что, "что русскому хорошо - немцу смерть".


 :Smilie:  Я - немка по деду отца, а по матери русская, так что... не умру в любом случае. Адаптация.

----------

Sadhak (21.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (21.12.2012), Топпер- (21.12.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

> И вообще, единочаятели.
> Может пора уже сделать FAQ по нингмапинским общинам? И повесить его наверху в разделах Дзогчен и Нингма?


Хорошая затея.

----------


## Greedy

> Возьмем разделение человеческого существа на Тело, Речь и Ум.
> 
> Так вот, мой взгляд по отношению к буддизму (и к любому другому культу) - 
> Ум это глубинное понимание сути учения, дух, а не буква.
> Речь - это информация, формальное знание, тексты и тд.
> Тело - это ритуал. 
> 
> Тело без речи и ума - это труп, все согласятся. Но что такое ум и речь без тела? Призрак.


Ритуал сам по себе не плох и не хорош.
Важно то, как Вы перестраиваете цепочку ум-речь-тело.

В нашем обычном самсарном состоянии, ум - это то,что отслеживает действия тела и речь. Речь, почти целиком служит для описания мира тела.
В действительности всё должно быть наоборот. Ум наполняется каким-либо качеством, речь это качество актуализирует, а тело воплощает.



> Ощутить пальцами шелковистую поверхность алтаря, вдохнуть аромат курений, увидеть огонь свечей, услышать чистый звук гонга, совершить подношение своими руками, склонить тело в простирании - мне постоянно хочется делать это не для услаждения своих чувств, а как посвящение Тому, кого люблю - Божеству, йидаму... Гуру и Трем Драгоценностям.


Важно понимать, что в вышеописанной цепочке ум-речь-тело не могут быть переставлены приоритеты.
Т.е. не должно быть касаний или взгляда, слушания звука и т.д., потому что это вызывает благоговейные чувства. И это надо отслеживать на глубоком внутреннем уровне.
А должно быть переполненное любовью сердце, для которого речь - способ выразить эту любовь. Действия тела - способ воплотить эту любовь. И когда у Вас получится так сделать, то Вы окажитесь в ситуации, в которой любой ритуал станет для Вас несущественным, но при этом каждое движение, каждая деталь будет иметь колоссальное значение.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Хочу прояснить ситуацию с моим отношением к ритуалам. 
> Так как чувствую, что в местной сангхе возникает недопонимание.
> Возьмем разделение человеческого существа на Тело, Речь и Ум.


Прекрасно, возьмем разделение "человеческого существа".



> Так вот, мой взгляд по отношению к буддизму (и к любому другому культу) - 
> Ум это глубинное понимание сути учения, дух, а не буква.
> Речь - это информация, формальное знание, тексты и тд.
> Тело - это ритуал. 
> 
> Тело без речи и ума - это труп, все согласятся. Но что такое ум и речь без тела? Призрак.


"Культ" - это не "человеческое существо" и даже не что-то похожее, аналогия неуместна.



> Я не вытесняю истинной сути Учения слепым следованием ритуалу. Я поддерживаю свою духовную преданность проявлениями в видимой, физической форме. 
> Ощутить пальцами шелковистую поверхность алтаря, вдохнуть аромат курений, увидеть огонь свечей, услышать чистый звук гонга, совершить подношение своими руками, склонить тело в простирании - мне постоянно хочется делать это не для услаждения своих чувств, а как посвящение Тому, кого люблю - Божеству, йидаму... Гуру и Трем Драгоценностям.


К дзогчену это не имеет отношению. Даже  к сармапинским тантрам, где дзогчен явно не выделяется, это не относится, ибо подлинный йидам - это ум йогина. Так что можете на том же основании ощупать свою собственную шелковистую поверхность и преклониться перед собой, храня правильное понимание.



> Любовь и служение Божеству без ритуала на мой взгляд так же расплывчаты, как виртуальный роман, как платоническое увлечение на словах...


Опять же, это ближе к крия-тантре, а никак не к дзогчену.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кто знает, может, я была когда-то в прошлом римской весталкой.


 У Вас и внешность подходящая :Smilie:  Что ж Вы делаете там: в медицине? Хоть бы во дворце бракосочетания бы работали....




> Служение жрицей в храме, как и монашество, для меня всю жизнь - Мечта и высшая точка желания, хотя мотивация полностью бескорыстная. Это служение ради самого служения. А не ради статуса в социуме.
> Достичь этой мечты труднее, чем кажется. Я до сих пор ее исполнения не достигла. Ритуал, выполняемый зримо, добавляет весомости нашему благому намерению. Он не отменяет благих дел и размышлений. Но он облекает нашу веру в плоть и реальность.Он требует затраты ресурсов, времени, сил. Умения. Терпения. Творчества. Может, поэтому не все готовы этим заниматься, проще убедить себя, что это необязательно, что достаточно верить "в голове", ментально или на языке - вербально.





> Признаю, что на самых высоких уровнях духовного развития ритуал и храм становится не нужен - так как практик САМ становится этим храмом, полностью, телом и душой. То, как он говорит, как живет, как поступает - все это становится Служением  - каждое его действие.
> 
> Но, при всем уважении, друзья, никто из нас этого уровня пока не достиг. Так что, не вырывайте из Учения живую плоть действенной дхармы.


Хельга, ну хватит там уже фантазировать - как и что у кого. Понять достижения других можно будучи на том же самом уровне или выше - по определению. Я знаю некоторых буддистов, которые годами не расчехляют алтарь - поскольку все уже могут делать и без него. Ну только, разве что - щадят чувства других буддистов и не говорят об этом. И реально наработали буддийские качества.

Слишком много слов по поводу алтаря - прикосновений и протчего. Ну нравится это Вам - ну прикасайтесь. Только как бэ надо помнить - в чем действительная цель буддизма - в уходе от неведенья. 

А если у вас страсть к церемониям - так это первый знак, что это как раз и надо в себе отринуть. Эго может откалывать всяческие маневры и делать так, что человек с пеной у рта будет говорить - что это ему насмерть надо. А, возможно, ему как раз не надо делать то, что хочется и кажется так невообразимо правильным :Smilie:  Потому как он плавает в собственном неведенье. И опирается на него, думая, что это самый крутой буддизм.

Рутиальная комната? Сдайте ее кому-нибудь, а деньги за сдачу отдайте на поддержку маленьким монашкам в монастыре. Или сама на учения поедьте - ремонт в ней делать под цвет алтаря - только деньги зря тратить. 

Ну уже несколько страниц слушаем, как Вам кайфово гладить алтарь - ну, право слово, прям неудобно.....как подглядываешь за интимом. Когда буддизм-то нормальный начнется, - весталка Вы наша? А то такое впечатление, что вы все еще подушки симметрично раскладываете на месте медитации - книги-то когда начнете как следует читать? И чего в скайп не выходите со мной - бережете себя? :Smilie: 

Во, нашла для Вас одну как раз по теме - Чогъям Трунгпа "Преодоление духовного материализма".

----------

Atmo Kamal (21.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (21.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так вот, мой взгляд по отношению к буддизму (и к любому другому культу)


Я очень люблю культ Ктулху, ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!

----------

Legba (21.12.2012), Вантус (21.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (21.12.2012), Ондрий (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я не вытесняю истинной сути Учения слепым следованием ритуалу. Я поддерживаю свою духовную преданность проявлениями в видимой, физической форме. Ощутить пальцами шелковистую поверхность алтаря, вдохнуть аромат курений, увидеть огонь свечей, услышать чистый звук гонга, совершить подношение своими руками, склонить тело в простирании - мне постоянно хочется делать это не для услаждения своих чувств, а как посвящение Тому, кого люблю - Божеству, йидаму... Гуру и Трем Драгоценностям.


Значит, это то, что нужно делать на внешнем уровне по ходу обнаружения состояния ригпа.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> по ходу обнаружения состояния ригпа.


Дело теперь за малым: объясните топикстартеру, что такое "состояние ригпа".
Если сумеете, конешно. ))))

----------


## Вантус

> Дело теперь за малым: объясните топикстартеру, что такое "состояние ригпа".
> Если сумеете, конешно. ))))


Собственно, способность объяснить состояние ригпа автоматически делает человека учителем дзогчен (если показывает напрямую) или высшей тантры (если объясняет опосредованно).

----------

Alex (21.12.2012), Pema Sonam (21.12.2012), Нико (21.12.2012), Ондрий (21.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (21.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> 1. На 100слоговую не имею лунга. Можно вместо нее начитывать Ом Бедзар Саттва Хум?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17836 Находясь в объективно препятствующей получению лунга ситуации, не грех прибегнуть к самопосвящению. И потом получить лунг у избранного Ламы, при первой же возможности. 




> 2. Когда сессия нёндро заканчивается, не хочется чтоб заканчивалась. Это нормально?


Это вдохновение, которое полезно. Но нужно быть готовым к противоположным переживаниям. Лучше практиковать без надежд, не рассчитывая ни на что.




> 3. Теряюсь в подсчетах мантр. В дороге, на работе и т.д. при любой возможности читаю мантру Падмасамбхавы, но четок в руках нет, разумеется. Пробовала загибать пальцы поочередно, но сколько десятков -  вскоре забываются.


Мантра важней подсчитывания. Можно считать, но не заморачиваться.




> Уже не знаю, сколько начитала, как вообще вы это подсчитываете?


Если в транспорте, то на пальцах, считая десятки в уме.




> 4. В разных традициях есть аналог слова "Аминь". Я обычно раньше всегда заканчивала ритуальные сессии фразой: "Да будет так!" Как подтверждение и закрепление своего намерения.


Практика заканчивается Посвящением заслуг, в любой удобной форме.




> 5. И чисто медицинский факт: с началом практики резко снизилось либидо. Это закономерно? Было так у кого?  И как долго?


Это безвредное переживание, которое тоже пройдёт.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> автоматически делает человека учителем дзогчен


Вот и я об том же )))

----------


## Германн

> Дело теперь за малым: объясните топикстартеру, что такое "состояние ригпа".
> Если сумеете, конешно. ))))


Можно прочесть "Направив посох на старика" http://www.gramotey.com/?open_file=1269089329 и действовать. 
Практику узнавания применяют к чему угодно - топикстартер применит её к алтарным ритуалам, и будет хорошо.
Занимаясь понемногу, человек будет читать тексты, тщательно проверять Гуру, потом выберет Учителя - и он всё объяснит.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

http://www.yelo.ru/refuge.rtf
(Традиционное принятие Прибежища.)

http://rutube.ru/video/1621be40cab93...b1ad99acd9bcd/
(Видеопрограмма про устройство буддийского алтаря.)

http://www.omram.narod.ru/baltar.html
http://www.vajrayana.ru/biblio/altar.html
http://www.buryatia.org/modules.php?...er=asc&start=0
(Детальное описание алтаря.)

http://www.yelo.ru/nendro.rtf
(Ело Ринпоче о ритуале.)

http://khurul.ru/?p=3197
(Опыт простираний.)

http://dharma.ru/details/5394
(Книга про ритуалы почтой.)




> Ну так я и спрашивала именного этого совета - КАК все правильно устроить?


Когда Падмасамбхаву об этом спросили 25 учеников, он им ответил так: http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/padma_25.html

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Я думаю, эти 25 учеников явно созрели для получения наставления и потому каждому очевидно хватило 2-3 сущностных строк обращенных *лично к нему*, как уникальный ключ открывает строго соответствующий ему механизм. И очевидно был эффект. И не просто так это учения приказывалось держать в тайне. И думаю не потому, что в противном случае "ось земли бы наскочила на небесну твердь", а потому что для неготового человека эффект был не то чтобы даже незаметен, а имел бы явно выраженный негативный эффект в виде фантазирования, роста гордыни, высокомерия, тупости и тому подобных плюх. Так что же изменилось сейчас, чтобы столь тайное учение сразу кидалось новичку? Стадион радужных тел может уже появился? Или наивысшие способности все вдруг в наше время получили? Где наглядные положительные примеры, где практики и учителя дзогчена появившиеся в результате такой новомодной доступности? Слышно всегда только вот эти "без ограничений и нендро не обязательно", а на выходе полезного эффекта - нуль и у меня в том числе конечно, ибо это так не работает и не может работать.



> О, чудо! 
> Царь, царевичи и вы, все остальные ученики, 
> *Истинный смысл доступен не каждому.* 
> *Когда его слышит недостойный, 
> Это порождает злословие, непонимание 
> И нарушение обетов-самай.* 
> Я дал вам важные предсказания о будущем, 
> Но нечестивые тибетские вожди 
> Не имеют веры, сколько бы они ни слушали. 
> ...

----------

Atmo Kamal (21.12.2012), Германн (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Legba

Sadhak! Я с Вами, более или менее согласен. Но! В данном разделе такие разговоры с легкостью провоцируют непродуктивный холивар.
Что уже, неоднократно, и происходило. Давайте на сей раз без этого))

----------

Сергей Хос (21.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так что же изменилось сейчас, чтобы столь тайное учение сразу кидалось новичку?


"Поскольку это учение 
*Будет укрыто ради будущего* как клад-тэрма, 
Дайте клятву хранить его в тайне!"

"Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче выразил уверенность в том, что перевод этих драгоценных учений на английский язык принесёт огромное благо" 
("Совет рождённого из лотоса", С-Птб.: Уддияна 2002, стр. 9)

----------


## Кунсанг

> У меня никакой храмовой комнаты нет, - алтарь у меня сам собой постоился - в углу гостиной - как пошла его делать - нашлась сразу мебелюшка красная за копейки, да три рамки петельками скрепила - чтоб закрывался на треугольник - сверху платок - поскольку у меня домашние не буддисты и гости небуддисты. ВСЕ.  Уже много лет вообще не парюсь, а ритуальные предметы все со временем раздарила - имею их картинку, что считаю достаточным. И вообще стараюсь иметь как можно меньше вещей - кроме книг, конечно. Пришлось ящик икеевский металлический красный купить - не вмещаются все уже давно.


Его Святейшество Богдо гэгээн говоря об устройстве алтаря, отмечал, что домашний алтарь будет лучше если он будет располагаться на уровне сердца. Не ниже и не выше. Если ниже то будет то-то и то-то в уме происходить, вроде притупленности. Если выше, то будут блуждания ума вроде бы.

----------

Содпа Т (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пема, вы случайно не увлеклись гневными практиками?

----------

Alex (21.12.2012), Дордже (21.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Пема, вы случайно не увлеклись гневными практиками?


Это к тому, что у нее треугольный алтарь? Там же еще "забор" из перекрещенных планочек нужен.

----------


## Ондрий

... и подметающие гастарбайтеры в кожаных фуражках.

----------

Дордже (21.12.2012), Сергей Хос (21.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Его Святейшество Богдо гэгээн говоря об устройстве алтаря, отмечал, что домашний алтарь будет лучше если он будет располагаться на уровне сердца. Не ниже и не выше. Если ниже то будет то-то и то-то в уме происходить, вроде притупленности. Если выше, то будут блуждания ума вроде бы.


Я сижу теперь в медитации на стуле - и он находится как раз напротив сердца :Smilie:  Никто не придерется. А вообще - малбсенькая статуэтка будды, на которой отрабатывается концентрация - говорится, что должна быть на уровне межбровья, и в прошлые времена она у меня была как раз на этом уровне :Smilie:  Тоже не придраться.

 Но вообще-то, мне теперь уже все равно, на каком уровне он находится - при всем уважении к драгоценному Учителю. Я сама занимаюсь своей притупленностью - и у, и вдали от алтаря. :Smilie:  А иначе на что нужна вообще буддийская практика?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это к тому, что у нее треугольный алтарь? Там же еще "забор" из перекрещенных планочек нужен.


У меня полная эклектика :Smilie:  Я была желторотым новичком - никого об устройстве алтаря не спрашивала - тогда и книг таких подробных, и инетов всяких не было. 

В один день, после недели изучения буддизма - думаю, сегодня делаю алтарь. Пошла. Смотрю - мебелюшечка в мебельном магазе стоит - такая сиротливая  и стоит буквально 300 р в евро впрочем, тогда еще тысячи лир были. Задние стенки под прямым углом, а полочки округленные вперед - я полагаю - любыми практиками можно заниматься. А те картинные рамки наверху - в открутом виде - целый иконостас вмещается, а на треугольник закроешь - мало места занимает, и народ любопытный не особо лезет. Соорудила ровно за полчаса. Сверху получается треугольник маленький перевернут в большом - а у большого одна стенка закруглена - ко мне. Там стоят также коробки с текстами и подарки Учителей. Лицом пришлось сесть на северо-запад. Другого места в доме для алтаря нет. Больше никак его все эти годы не меняла. Был период - разжилась ритуальными предметами, потом все их раздарила, кроме парочки - картиночек вполне достаточно. Муж не буддист  - все скромно.

У меня еще там овальная лампа пристроена - когда платком алтарь накрыт - впечатление, что Будда поднимает из-под ткани голову :Smilie:  

Сам алтарь - любовь и сила. Только сейчас понимаю - как я круто, по кАрмушке своей инстиктивно алтарь соорудила.

А насчет гневных практик. А вот не скажу :Mad:  :Big Grin:  Алтарь - не показатель. .....у меня есть единственная тханка - Матери Праджняпарамиты.

Подметающие гастарбайтеры - это я всегда сама. Причем, не только  2 часа в день и из-под палки.

----------


## Александр С

Покрывало еще можно сделать цвета пространства, неба и Самантабхадры - синего или темно-синего.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что в дзогчен нёндро не делают и тд.


Не верьте им.  :Smilie:  "Не главное" и "не надо делать" - немножко разные вещи. Все там делают. И мантры начитывают, и мандалы подносят.  :Smilie:  Просто основная практика - это Гуру-Йога. А ее Вам без передачи ну не получится делать  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, ОК. Не мне с вами спорить.
> Я не о себе сейчас, я кто... я еще здесь неофит. Но что, разве не бывает такого, что практик Дзогчен работает еще и на физическом уровне, в ритуалике? Не верю, что все дзогпа ченпа совсем уж обходятся без алтаря и храмового инструментария и тп. Так КАК принято это правильно оформлять?
> О чем и было спрошено, четко и конкретно.


Хельга, я Вам еще раз повторю, в Дзогчен алтаря нет  :Smilie:  Но я сам очень люблю делать алтари, потому. что это красиво  :Smilie:  Переезжать потом с вагоном ганглингов, дадаров. дамару, мандал. тханок и прочего очень проблематично  :Smilie: 

Можно сделать алтарь из чистого стакана с чистой водой. Это стильно  :Smilie:  Можно построить классический буддийский алтарь (ссылки Вам дали). Опоры для практики это хорошо. главное. чтобы Вы понимали смысл того, что у Вас на алтаре. Как-то Кьенце Еше, сын ЧННР и один из моих Учителей, увидел алтарь в Московской ДО. Сами понимаете, то такую хренечку кто-нибудь положит, то другую. Ну и пришло время убрать лишнее. В общем, там была долгая история, в которой самое важное - Кьенце взял в руки статую и спросил, если она настолько ценна, как все считают, готов ли кто-нибудь прыгнуть за ней из окна, если он ее сейчас выкинет  :Smilie:  Вот такое должно быть отношение и понимание предметов на алтаре. Ничего лишнего и все драгоценное.

А еще, пасикрету, я еще умею ваджр расписывать, держа кисточку в зубах  Это особо-тайная практика Дзогчен

----------

Дмитрий С (21.12.2012), Дордже (21.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мои возражения были адресованы тем, кто начал меня убеждать: "тебе ЭТО не надо"


Хельга, это не наш метод  :Smilie:  "Не надо" и "не главное" - разные вещи Кстати, вери гуд песенка от ЧННР

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дзогчен когда начинается?


Оно не заканчивается  :Smilie: 




> Она по сути спрашивает про необходимые начальные действия


По сути на 1-й же странице на вопрос получен исчерпывающий ответ  :Smilie:  Теперь мы мягко развлекаемся до момента ближайшей трансляции  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Белов (21.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Кьенце взял в руки статую и спросил, если она настолько ценна, как все считают, готов ли кто-нибудь прыгнуть за ней из окна, если он ее сейчас выкинет


Дзогчен

----------

Падма Осел (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дзогчен когда начинается?


Дзогчен начинается с лам-рима, как и все остальное.
Разница в подходе. Sems-nyid ngal-gso Лонгченпы - тоже ламрим, в самом строгом смысле, начиная с "четырех мыслей", и далее по списку.
Но если сравнить с тем же Ламрим ченмо - разница в подходе как небо и земля. В сарма, например, вам никто не будет в ламриме объяснять, что есть "причинное прибежище" и "прибежище плода". Цонкапа даже не был уверен, что стоит раздел "мудрость" в ламрим включать. А Лонгченпа дает сразу всю экспозицию, снизу и до самого верху.
Вот это и есть принцип "мгновенного пути", который начинается здесь с самого ламрима.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Тант

В итоге на алтаре осталось только то, за чем кто-нибудь готов был из окна прыгнуть?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2012), Кузьмич (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В итоге на алтаре осталось только то, за чем кто-нибудь готов был из окна прыгнуть?


Вы что, не понимаете? мастер просто пошутил ))))

----------


## Legba

> Вы что, не понимаете? мастер просто пошутил ))))


Тем более, что не вполне ясно - если объект *уже* выбросили, вот нафига за ним прыгать?! :Big Grin: 
Как говорилось в известном анекдоте, "врач должен быть не только небрезглив, но и наблюдателен".

----------

Кузьмич (22.12.2012), Леонид Ш (22.12.2012), Сергей Хос (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> если объект *уже* выбросили, вот нафига за ним прыгать?!


Вероятно, с горя )))

----------

Аньезка (22.12.2012), Кузьмич (22.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я сижу теперь в медитации на стуле - и он находится как раз напротив сердца Никто не придерется. А вообще - малбсенькая статуэтка будды, на которой отрабатывается концентрация - говорится, что должна быть на уровне межбровья, и в прошлые времена она у меня была как раз на этом уровне Тоже не придраться.


Конечно, для практика высокого уровня не так важно, на какой высоте будет расположен алтарь. Но для начинающего практика будет лучше как говорит Его Святейшество и объяснялось, что этот уровень расположения алтаря по отношению к стоящему, а не сидящему на табуретке человеку. Концентрацию вырабатывают не на основе статуи, говорится, а на основе образа в уме. Статуя может располагаться на уровне межбровья, но концентрируются не на статуе.

----------


## Sadhak

> Кьенце взял в руки статую и спросил, если она настолько ценна, как все считают, готов ли кто-нибудь прыгнуть за ней из окна, если он ее сейчас выкинет





> Вы что, не понимаете? мастер просто пошутил


Шутка, видно вышла "не очень", раз тут на полном серьезе ее вспоминают. Интересно, а за чем-либо стоящим на алтаре прыгнул бы сам Еше? Там вообще хоть что-нибудь тогда осталось, что бы выдержало этот принцип "лишнего и не очень драгоценного"? А если такого нет, то алтари и их содержимое в ДО, я так понимаю не нужны?




> Оно не заканчивается


А вот это уже интересно, т.е. меня этот вопрос интриговал все время. Артем, раз вы тут это написали, значит твердо уверены и ясно понимаете этот момент, чтобы можно было прояснить его тут. Как в ДО объясняется то, что ригпа как нечто неизменное все же каким-то образом явно отсутствует вместе со всем возможным восприятием и вообще осознанностью в моменты обморока или глубокого сна без сновидений? Если вдруг что-то закрывает или заслоняет, как это объясняется в нашем обычном состоянии, то где восприятие этой преграды в обмороке? Что-то с непрерывностью тут не клеится... Можете объяснить, в ДО же и сертифицированные инструкторы есть, может у них спросить?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2012), Кузьмич (22.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Если сия патетическая тирада обращена ко мне, то я лишь повторяю слова моего всеблагого учителя, Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче. )))
> 
> Дзогчен начинается с лам-рима, как и все остальное.


Сергей, возможно Вам знакомы тогда не всего слова вашего учителя, который говорил, что дзогчен начинается, да и вообще возможен с распознавания ригпа, а ранее это предварительные практики, рушены и т.п. которые призваны сделать это узнавание вообще возможным. А то можно все эти годы практиковать не дзогчен, а только свои фантазии по поводу ригпа, что я думаю чаще всего и случается если довольствоваться только лозунгами о "вне ограничений" и "нендро не обязательно". Ум вот только бы надо подготовить и смягчить для появления узнавания ригпа, видимо все же обязательно, хотя возможно и не хочется.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Интересно, а за чем-либо стоящим на алтаре прыгнул бы сам Еше?


Меня больше другое всегда в подобных вопросах интересовало.
1. Если это искусный метод для конкретных учеников, то зачем об этом докладывать всем на форумах? Учитель мог посоветовать и с голым задом по Красной Площади пройтись, и своровать у кого-нибудь что-нибудь, и еще чего повеселее... Очевидно, что афиширование таких подробностей может сбить с пути тех, кто обладает верой, ну или может посеять ложные воззрения в умах начинающих, ну или может отвернуть каких-то практикующих от этого мастера и этого учения.  
2. Если достаточно реализации на то, чтобы выкинуть статую из окна, то очевидно, что должно хватать реализации и на то, чтобы ее поднять и поставить на место. По принципу "убил оленя - оживил оленя, расколол статую - снова воссоединил". Иначе странно все как-то.
По поводу шуток сомневаюсь, ибо:



> Вот такое должно быть отношение и понимание предметов на алтаре.

----------

Legba (22.12.2012), Sadhak (22.12.2012), Кунсанг (22.12.2012), Тант (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум вот только бы надо подготовить и смягчить


Многочисленные простирания могут как смягчить ум, так и ожесточить. Это исключительно от человека зависит.
точнее, от вторичных условий. а они разные




> можно все эти годы практиковать не дзогчен, а только свои фантазии по поводу ригпа


Но попробовать все равно стОит.
Хотя бы потому, что от фантазий человек не застрахован ни на каком пути - ни на постепенном, ни на мгновенном. Такова уж его природа.

----------

Германн (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Многочисленные простирания могут как смягчить ум, так и ожесточить. Это исключительно от человека зависит.
>  точнее, от вторичных условий. а они разные


Тут согласен, не панацея конечно.



> Но попробовать все равно стОит.
>  Хотя бы потому, что от фантазий человек не застрахован ни на каком пути - ни на постепенном, ни на мгновенном. Такова уж его природа.


А вот тут уже нет. Человек несколько лет потратит на то, чтобы понять что это все же фантазии, а некоторые так и не поймут вообще. А потом на форумах будут описывать все это как "взрыв сознания" или "приближение картинки и яркость восприятия". И "откат" от такого метода передачи учения и стрельбы по площадям, на мой конечно же профанический взгляд, неприемлимо большой и урон для практики абосолютно подавляющей части практикующих, думаю огромен. Понятно, что нам как бы дают гранату и честно и многократно предупреждают выбросить ее сразу, как только поймем что что-то пошло не так и "каменный цветок у Данилы не вышел". Но, к сожалению, чаще всего мы не поймем и этого и благополучно подорвемся не будучи адекватно и трезво способны оценить ни свои способности, ни результатов практики. А роскоши доступности учителя чтобы все это предотвратить, к сожаленнию нет. А доступность тайных учений, к сожалению есть. И потому угробим не только время и силы впустую, но и получим всю отдачу и откат в виде разочарования, озлобления и истекания ядом. А я бы предпочел лично, чтобы мне давали сразу не боевую гранату с инструкцией, а деревянную и пошагово. Ибо это надежно, безопасно и гарантированно работает.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (22.12.2012)

----------


## Тант

Выкинуть в окно можно весь алтарь и самого выкидывающего в т.ч. Это я поняла.Хотя мне сложно представить, чтобы Ринпоче бы так пошутил.
Я не про это спрашивала.
Если "вот такое должно быть отношение" и "ничего лишнего и все драгоценное", то это значит, что всё выкинули или всё оставили? Или распределили на драгоценное и хренечки? И статуя к чему относится?

----------


## Аньезка

> Сергей, возможно Вам знакомы тогда не всего слова вашего учителя, который говорил, что дзогчен начинается, да и вообще возможен с распознавания ригпа, а ранее это предварительные практики, рушены и т.п. которые призваны сделать это узнавание вообще возможным. А то можно все эти годы практиковать не дзогчен, а только свои фантазии по поводу ригпа, что я думаю чаще всего и случается если довольствоваться только лозунгами о "вне ограничений" и "нендро не обязательно". Ум вот только бы надо подготовить и смягчить для появления узнавания ригпа, видимо все же обязательно, хотя возможно и не хочется.


А не бывает так, что сделал нёндро, и подпитанный этим действием, ложно решил что распознал ригпа, и дальше практикуешь свои фантазии?

----------

Сергей Хос (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> получим всю отдачу и откат в виде разочарования, озлобления и истекания ядом


Ели это личный опыт, не следует экстерполировать его на всех. А если абстрактное рассуждение, то оно мало чего стоит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Тут согласен, не панацея конечно.
> 
> А вот тут уже нет. Человек несколько лет потратит на то, чтобы понять что это все же фантазии, а некоторые так и не поймут вообще. А потом на форумах будут описывать все это как "взрыв сознания" или "приближение картинки и яркость восприятия". И "откат" от такого метода передачи учения и стрельбы по площадям, на мой конечно же профанический взгляд, неприемлимо большой и урон для практики абосолютно подавляющей части практикующих, думаю огромен.


"Приближение окружающего в видении и яркость восприятия", так описывался характер переживания ясного света ума в одном фильме про ясный свет ума, не помню его названия. Другие характеристики я не запомнил, но эти характеристики запомнил. Поэтому это не совсем профаническое возможно.

----------


## Sadhak

> А не бывает так, что сделал нёндро, и подпитанный этим действием, ложно решил что распознал ригпа, и дальше практикуешь свои фантазии?


Бывает все, что угодно, написал же выше, что конечно нендро не панацея. Но то, что предварительные практики для успеха в практике необходимы всем, кроме возможно скрытых тулку, я лично уверен. И если даже мы вдруг считаем, что это необязательно и лично для нас это не является необходимым и так все хорошо, то в любом случае ситуацию новичка мы не знаем, а потому советовать "попробовать" то, что как мы думаем прокатило у нас в силу нашей крутости, продвинутости и высокодуховности - не стоит, ибо будет вредным советом и значит мы будем и нести за него свою "кармическую" долю отвественности, если конечно только он не славный тулку. А если и тулку, то в любом случае в наших советах он не нуждается.

----------


## Sadhak

> А если абстрактное рассуждение, то оно мало чего стоит.


А почему стоит так мало? "Потому что"? А по существу можете ответ развернуть?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему стоит так мало? "Потому что"? А по существу можете ответ развернуть?


Потому что много стоит лишь различающая мудрость, адекватно видящая конкретную ситуацию.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Потому что много стоит лишь различающая мудрость, адекватно видящая конкретную ситуацию.


Где взять? Или у нас на ретритных стадионах есть предварительные кабинки с аппаратом различающей мудрости, чтобы отсеять зерна от плевел?
Ну, да, согласен, действительно стоимость и в самом деле никакая, ну так тогда может быть и форум вообще не нужен и в общении нашем ничего полезного нет, или может быть тут на БФ все же эта различающая мудрость где-то у кого-то есть, чтобы тогда только эти посты читать?
Сори конечно, что-то меня понесло действительно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где взять?


Как повезет.
Если есть личный, непосредственный и постоянный контакт с наставником, которому доверяешь, причем так, что он видит именно тебя и именно тебе дает наставления по практике, значит, повезло. И тогда не будет вопросов, делать миллион простираний или сразу приступать к медитациям высокого уровня: как велели, так и делай. Или топай на все четыре.
Если же нет такого, то все равно придется руководствоваться лишь собственным усмотрением. И тут человек свободен, что ему выбирать: в любом случае риск примерно одинаковый. Патамушта стадионы делающих простирания, имхо, ничем не лучше и не хуже стадионов "практикующих ригпа" (или получающих Калачакру и т.д.).
И ненада так переживать ))))

----------

Legba (22.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Патамушта стадионы делающих простирания, имхо, ничем не лучше и не хуже стадионов "практикующих ригпа"


Вот я и пытался обосновать выше, что разница между гранатой боевой и деревянной все же есть и очень наглядная по результатам в случае неудачи.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2012), Падма Осел (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> очень наглядная по результатам в случае неудачи.


Ну да, конечно, опасность есть. Например, можно принять учебную гранату за боевую и остаться безоружным в критической ситуации.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вот это уже интересно, т.е. меня этот вопрос интриговал все время. Артем, раз вы тут это написали, значит твердо уверены и ясно понимаете этот момент, чтобы можно было прояснить его тут. Как в ДО объясняется то, что ригпа как нечто неизменное все же каким-то образом явно отсутствует вместе со всем возможным восприятием и вообще осознанностью в моменты обморока или глубокого сна без сновидений? Если вдруг что-то закрывает или заслоняет, как это объясняется в нашем обычном состоянии, то где восприятие этой преграды в обмороке? Что-то с непрерывностью тут не клеится... Можете объяснить, в ДО же и сертифицированные инструкторы есть, может у них спросить?


Этот поток сознания сейчас к кому обращен?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

> Этот поток сознания сейчас к кому обращен?


Это к Вам, Артем, к Вам. Можете ответить, есть что-то непонятное в вопросе?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> то это значит, что всё выкинули или всё оставили


Это сложный вопрос  :Smilie:  Главное, что разобрали помойку на алтаре. Не без перегибов  :Smilie:

----------

Тант (22.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это к Вам, Артем, к Вам. Можете ответить, есть что-то непонятное в вопросе?


А. Теперь понятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Артем, я понимаю, что очень сложный, но если Вы пишите:



> Оно не заканчивается


То обычно люди пишут не то, что в голову случайно взбрело, а основываясь на каком-то понимании этого вопроса. Вот я и подумал, что возможно Вы тогда сможете его ясно тут разъяснить.

----------


## Legba

А я вот говорил, что этим кончится)))
Друзья, все ОЧЕНЬ просто. Алгоритм обучения подразумевает выяснение всех этих вопросов:
ригпа/ не ригпа, простирания/ не простирания и т.д. непосредственно с Учителем.
Даже смешно это обсуждать. Нет никаких попусков в текстах - просто нет.
И не только в Дзогпа Ченпо - в любых Тантрах и Сутрах это так.
Более того. Даже яростные наши тхераваддины, когда доходит дело до практики медитации,
признают - ну да, нужен опытный Наставник. 

Если кто-то решает, что эту часть алгоритма можно задвинуть - он берет всю ответственность на себя.
И уже не говорит о Дзогчене или Тантре - потому что так *не* делали раньше. 
К линии передачи это вот никак не стыкуется.

Кто-то выбрал себе Гуру, который в качестве ванга - нассал ученику в рот (был такой случай в истории) - 
значит вот такой у него Гуру. И это не значит:
1. Ни того, что всем *стоит* так делать.
2. Ни того, что никому *не стоит* так делать никогда.
Давайте оставим каждого разбираться с его лично процессом самому.
Пруфлинки читать интересно, а вот остальное - не очень))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2012), Падма Осел (22.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2012), Сергей Хос (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> То обычно люди пишут не то, что в голову случайно взбрело, а основываясь на каком-то понимании этого вопроса. Вот я и подумал, что возможно Вы тогда сможете его ясно тут разъяснить.


Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче: 
http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/wangyal_dream6-2.html

"Ригпа основы и ригпа пути

В контексте практики различают два вида ригпа. Хотя это лишь умозрительное разделение, оно облегчает понимание наставлений. 

Первое, ригпа основы, — это всепроникающее исходное осознавание основы (кябриг). Таким осознаванием обладают все наделенные умом живые создания — и будды, и сансарные существа, — поскольку именно из этого осознавания происходят все виды ума.

Второе — это проявляющееся врожденное осознавание пути (самриг), которое представляет собой всеобъемлющее осознавание, переживаемое отдельным живым существом. Его называют ригпа пути, потому что под ним подразумевается прямое переживание ригпа, которое появляется у йогинов, когда они входят в практику Дзогчена и получают введение, посвящение и передачу. Это значит, что реализация ригпа в переживании приходит только после того, как практикующий получит введение в ригпа.

Потенциальная возможность проявления ригпа пути заключается в том, что ум каждого из нас происходит из изначального осознавания основы. Когда изначальное осознавание постигается непосредственно, мы называем его врожденным осознаванием — это и есть то самое ригпа пути, которым обладает йогин. В этом контексте мы называем изначальное чистое осознавание словом ригпа, а ригпа, которое возникает на пути, — рангриг. Первое можно сравнить со сливками, а второе со сбиваемым из них маслом, в том смысле, что состав у них один и тот же, но, чтобы сбить масло, необходимо что-то приложить. Таково проявляющееся ригпа, или ригпа пути: мы входим в него, а затем выходим и попадаем обратно в движущийся ум. В нашем переживании оно то вспыхивает, то угасает. Но ригпа присутствует всегда: изначальное ригпа основы есть присутствие, а не возникновение или прекращение — сознаём мы это или нет."

----------


## Падма Осел

Подлинный текст догмата гласит:"Все истинно верующие да разбивают яйца с того конца, с какого удобнее".

----------


## Sadhak

> Если кто-то решает, что эту часть алгоритма можно задвинуть - он берет всю ответственность на себя.
> И уже не говорит о Дзогчене или Тантре - потому что так *не* делали раньше. 
> К линии передачи это вот никак не стыкуется.
> ...
> Давайте оставим каждого разбираться с его лично процессом самому.


С этим согласен, мы по факту и разбираемся сами, вынуждены разбираться. Просто не путать бы других еще, со своими бы тараканами разобраться, не то чтобы еще и советовать что-то, да еще в столь тонком предмете.



> Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче: 
> http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/wangyal_dream6-2.html


Германн, по поводу приведенной цитаты... Ну, нет там для меня ответа на этот вопрос, не вижу я его там. "Всепроникающее" совершенно не укладывается в отсутствии осознавания в обмороке и отсутствия осознавания той преграды, что мешает "всепроникать". У меня есть самопальное объяснение этой темы, но хотелось бы встретить "каноническое" или хотя бы логичное объяснение где-нибудь.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, по поводу приведенной цитаты... Ну, нет там для меня ответа на этот вопрос, не вижу я его там. "Всепроникающее" совершенно не укладывается в отсутствии осознавания в обмороке и осознавания той преграды, что мешает "всепроникать". У меня есть самопальное объяснение этой темы, но хотелось бы встретить "каноническое" или хотя бы логичное объяснение где-нибудь.


Поделитесь. По мне, так здесь уместно вспомнить отсуствие прямого осознания того, о чём мы помним - но о чём сейчас не думаем. У осознания есть тёмные для нас глубины.

----------


## Sadhak

> Поделитесь


Да я писал уже много раз - нет в осознанности никаких пропусков. Пропуски всегда только в памяти, поэтому восприятия вот этого "черного фона" в обмороке быть не может, ибо обморок всегда существует только для другого, а осознанность "со своей стороны" всегда непрерывна. Идет момент памяти перед обмороком и сразу за ним момент "прбуждения" после оборока, без всяких пропусков и интервалов. А для "других" интервал есть, но никогда для себя. А мы исследуя эту тему, невольно опираемся на концепцию линейного времени, поэтому концептуально вбиваем между двумя непрерывными моментами осознавания временной промежуток, который бы объяснял опыт наблюдения обморока со стороны. Поэтому, действительно "всепроникает" и нет ни одного момента который бы мог существовать вне осознавания. Как-то так, не знаю насколько внятно объяснить получилось  :Smilie: .

----------

Германн (22.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

Для меня это вопрос веры. Или мы верим в то, что неосознанные воспоминания, обморок и т.д. существуют где-то вне нашего опыта (и редуцируем к этому опыт). Или верим в то, что неосознанные воспоминания, обморок и т.д. относятся к тёмной стороне, к задворкам осознания (и редуцируем всё к опыту). Не думаю, что это можно доказать как либо, кроме как через свободу (в первом случае её нет, во втором она есть): если свобода считается ценностью. А это не всегда так. Поэтому - вопрос веры, и недоказуемого другим личного опыта свободы (осознания).

----------


## Аньезка

> Идет момент памяти перед обмороком и сразу за ним момент "прбуждения" после оборока, без всяких пропусков и интервалов. А для "других" интервал есть, но никогда для себя.


Извините, что влезаю. 
У меня в момент обморока есть интервал...
В последний раз, когда со мной это случилось, я очнулась с осознанием того, что я целую жизнь "там" прожила... Сказала медсестрам, что видела сон. Они не поверили, т.к. я была в отключке не больше минуты.

----------


## Legba

> С этим согласен, мы по факту и разбираемся сами, вынуждены разбираться. Просто не путать бы других еще, со своими бы тараканами разобраться, не то чтобы еще и советовать что-то, да еще в столь тонком предмете.


Других уберечь, к сожалению, не получится.
Прямо в этот момент множество "других" кладет поклоны Николе Угоднику, режет козлов для Матери Кали а кур для Шанго, или просто тупит.
И все они свято уверены, что именно их времяпрепровождение - самое клевое.))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> У меня в момент обморока есть интервал...
>  В последний раз, когда со мной это случилось, я очнулась с осознанием того, что я целую жизнь "там" прожила... Сказала медсестрам, что видела сон. Они не поверили, т.к. я была в отключке не больше минуты.


Если интервал был, то это не "чистый" обморок, т.е. в этом случае противоречия с "всепроникающим ригпа" вообще нет, т.е. есть чем "заслоняться", будь это сон, видение, иллюзия или любое положительное содержание.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То обычно люди пишут не то, что в голову случайно взбрело, а основываясь на каком-то понимании этого вопроса. Вот я и подумал, что возможно Вы тогда сможете его ясно тут разъяснить.


А, Вы так сложно про это спросили.  :Smilie:  А как может закончиться изначальное состояние?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Если интервал был, то это не "чистый" обморок, т.е. в этом случае противоречия с "всепроникающим ригпа" вообще нет, т.е. есть чем "заслоняться", будь это сон, видение, иллюзия или любое положительное содержание.


Вы говорите, что обморок фиксируется по косвенным данным, которые осознаются, в отличие от самого обморока. Выходит, что кроме осознания, нет никакого обморока. Всё, что мы о нём знаем - это и есть осознание косвенных данных, на основнии которых мы делаем выводы. Поэтому, нет никакой прерывности. Вы имеете дело только и исключительно с осознанием, безо всяких разрывов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

ну началось.
друзья, я извиняюсь, может отдельную тему создадите. для междусобойчика?

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Это ригпа это вроде ясный свет в Махамудре, одно и то же. Тогда ригпа это самый тонкий уровень сознания. У которого еще есть уровни. Он вечен и связан с бинду в сердце.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну вот Вам и для начала

РЕТРИТ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ ГУРУ ДРАГПУРА

ОТКРЫТАЯ ТРАНСЛЯЦИЯ С ТЕНЕРИФЕ 

26 ДЕКАБРЯ 2012 - 1 ЯНВАРЯ 2013

(ВРЕМЯ МОСКОВСКОЕ)

26 декабря 20.00-22.00 - введение в учение ретрита и передача трилунга на практику Краткого туна. 

27 декабря 14.00-16.00 - введение и передача Ати Гуру-йоги и трилунг на Краткую ганапуджу. 

28 декабря 14.00-16.00 - введение о посвящениях в целом и в частности о Донванге, после чего Ринпоче даст Донванг Гуру Драгпура.

28 декабря 16.30 - мы сделаем Краткую ганапуджу в полнолуние.

29 декабря 14.00-16.- объяснение, как важна практика Гуру Драгпура в наших относительных условиях и трилунг Среднего туна.

30 декабря 14.00-16.00 - наставления о том, как все различные методы постепенного и непостепенного преображения стадий зарождения и завершения могут быть объединены в сущности практики Гуру Драгпура. Ринпоче передаст трилунг Средней ганапуджи.

31 декабря 14.00-16.00 - наставления, как следовать сущности практики Гуру Драгпура в нашей повседневной жизни и трилунг Длинного туна и ганапуджи. 

31 декабря 20.00-23.00 - мы сделаем Среднюю ганапуджу по окончанию ретрита.

01 января 14.00-16.00 - советы для каждодневной практики и трилунги на коллективные практики и так далее. Ати Гуру-йога вместе по окончанию ретрита.

Адрес сайта:
видео http://www.shangshunginstitute.net/webcast/video.php
перевод на русский язык http://www.shangshunginstitute.net/w...ranslation.php

----------

Sadhak (26.12.2012), Германн (26.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (27.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> 26 декабря 20.00-22.00 - введение в учение ретрита и передача трилунга на практику Краткого туна.


Спасибо. Трансляция началась...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Как раз зашел на форум и увидел тему, вовремя)

----------

Германн (27.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

Задала Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе вопрос на делийских учениях: Действенна ли передача благословений, устных лунгов и посвящений через интернет-трансляции? Ответил: да. Только с вангами один нюанс: и учитель, и ученик должны быть в курсе, что такой-то ученик получает ванг от такого-то учителя через интернет. Так что здесь сложность.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.12.2012), Sadhak (28.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Дубинин (28.12.2012), Елена Чернышова (28.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Сергей Хос (28.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> Задала Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе вопрос на делийских учениях: Действенна ли передача благословений, устных лунгов и посвящений через интернет-трансляции? Ответил: да. Только с вангами один нюанс: и учитель, и ученик должны быть в курсе, что такой-то ученик получает ванг от такого-то учителя через интернет. Так что здесь сложность.


А если как ННР говорил, да и Гарчен Р, тоже: "все кто в данный момент слушает"-не конкретезируя? Это считается что Учитель знает об ученике?

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А если как ННР говорил, да и Гарчен р, тоже: все кто в данный момент слушает-не конкретезируя?


Не знаю, вот так ответил.....

----------

Дубинин (28.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Мнения мастеров вероятно могут отличаться. Один Учитель говорил, что ванг по сети невозможно получить. Иногда про ванг, лунг говорится как про "зримую" передачу. Это имеется в виду наверно что и Учитель ученик "зримо" контактируют. Хотя я не знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Мнения мастеров вероятно могут отличаться. Один Учитель говорил, что ванг по сети невозможно получить. Иногда про ванг, лунг говорится как про "зримую" передачу. Это имеется в виду наверно что и Учитель ученик "зримо" контактируют. Хотя я не знаю.


Мне тоже всегда казалось,  что ванги и лунги по сети получить невозможно. Потому как нужен прямой контакт, обмен энергией между учителем и учеником при непосредственном присутствии. Поэтому и не стала слушать трансляцию передачи ламримов на юге. Но, если Его Святейшество считает иначе, я соглашаюсь. Правда, про ванги он не совсем понятно разъяснил. Или перевод был не точный.... Надо где-то найти и переслушать.

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мнения мастеров вероятно могут отличаться. Один Учитель говорил, что ванг по сети невозможно получить. Иногда про ванг, лунг говорится как про "зримую" передачу. Это имеется в виду наверно что и Учитель ученик "зримо" контактируют. Хотя я не знаю.


Некоторые учителя вообще считают, что нет никаких вангов и лунгов. Будда в ПК про ванги ничего не говорит  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (29.12.2012), Жека (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Сергей Ч (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые учителя вообще считают, что нет никаких вангов и лунгов. Будда в ПК про ванги ничего не говорит


Мы ж не про ПК тут (робко спрашиваю)?  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Потому как нужен прямой контакт, обмен энергией между учителем и учеником при непосредственном присутствии.


Даже боюсь подумать, как ты себе этот процесс представляешь  :Big Grin:

----------

Германн (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Даже боюсь подумать, как ты себе этот процесс представляешь


Обычно. Сидеть в зале, где проходят учения-лунги-ванги.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А если как ННР говорил, да и Гарчен Р, тоже: "все кто в данный момент слушает"-не конкретезируя? Это считается что Учитель знает об ученике?


Вообще, есть такая идея, что будды и бодхисаттвы излучают "энергию благословения" как солнце - свет.
Кто словил, тот словил, а они сами могут на это и особого внимания не обращать.
Может, как-то так? ))))

----------

Pema Sonam (29.12.2012), Артем Тараненко (29.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (30.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, есть такая идея, что будды и бодхисаттвы излучают "энергию благословения" как солнце - свет.
> Кто словил, тот словил, а они сами могут на это и особого внимания не обращать.
> Может, как-то так? ))))


Мне кажется, что, если основное деяние Будды -- его речь, то современным способом получения учения и благословений вполне может являться интернет. Но почему-то Его Святейшество указал на то, что учитель тоже должен быть в курсе, что Вася Пупкин в данный момент получает это через интернет-трансляцию. )))

----------


## Legba

> Но почему-то Его Святейшество указал на то, что учитель тоже должен быть в курсе, что Вася Пупкин в данный момент получает это через интернет-трансляцию. )))


Ну должен же остаться хоть какой-то "копирайт".))
Иначе можно любой ванг и по записи получить - при трансляции все равно некоторый рассинхрон во времени существует.
С другой стороны, возникает закономерный вопрос - почему, собственно, при "стадионном" ванге Учитель может НЕ знать про Васю Пупкина?

----------

Atmo Kamal (29.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (30.12.2012), Нико (29.12.2012), Ритл (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поэтому и не стала слушать трансляцию передачи ламримов на юге. Но, если Его Святейшество считает иначе, я соглашаюсь. Правда, про ванги он не совсем понятно разъяснил. Или перевод был не точный.... Надо где-то найти и переслушать.


 И совершенно зря. Надо было послушать он-лайн обязательно - хоть это было много дней по несколько часов. Я думаю, что знание, что ИМЕННО В ЭТОТ МОМЕНТ УЧИТЕЛЬ ГОВОРИТ, вполне может быть себе передачей - зависит от веры ученика и от его воображения.  :Smilie:  

Если ты хоть немножно представишь, что расстояние не предел, что он прямо сейчас читает за какие-то пару тысяч км, но на этой земле, и что у тебя есть что-то навроде специального бинокля, которым ты чудесным образом видишь Учителя - интернет вполне сойдет. 

Я никогда этим не парилась - особенно при философских учениях. Хотя там были еще и церемонии. Ну, а нужные ванги и лунги, думаю, все получены мною уже давно - никаких новых обязательств на себя не собираюсь пока брать. Вот их, думаю, лучше получать вживую. Но если такой возможности ВООБЩЕ нет - можно, думаю, и через интернет - помолиться Трем Драгоценностям и взять. Только с подробными комментариями.

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И совершенно зря. Надо было послушать он-лайн обязательно - хоть это было много дней по несколько часов. Я думаю, что знание, что ИМЕННО В ЭТОТ МОМЕНТ УЧИТЕЛЬ ГОВОРИТ, вполне может быть себе передачей - зависит от веры учениа и ,,,от его воображения.  Если Ты хоть немножно представишь, что расстояние не предел, и что у тебя есть что-то навроде специального бинокля, которым ты видишь Учителя - интернет вполне сойдет. Я никогда этим не парилась - особенно при философских учениях. Ну, а нужные ванги и лунги, думаю, все получены мною уже давно - никаких новых обязательств на себя не собираюсь пока брать. Вот их, думаю, лучше получать вживую. Но если такой возможности ВООБЩЕ нет - можно, думаю, и через интернет - помолиться Трем Драгоценностям и взять. Только с подробными комментариями.


Пема, я много раз получала и переводила ламримы. Не все, согласна. Но, если есть уже привычка получать "вживую", пока она у меня сохраняется. Когда не будет возможности, -- да, интернет-трансляции.

----------

Ритл (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну должен же остаться хоть какой-то "копирайт".))
> Иначе можно любой ванг и по записи получить - при трансляции все равно некоторый рассинхрон во времени существует.
> С другой стороны, возникает закономерный вопрос - почему, собственно, при "стадионном" ванге Учитель может НЕ знать про Васю Пупкина?


Не знаю. Надо переслушать ещё раз ответ на мой вопрос. Где-нить в том же инете наверняка выложат.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А если как ННР говорил, да и Гарчен Р, тоже: "все кто в данный момент слушает"-не конкретезируя? Это считается что Учитель знает об ученике?


насколько не раз убеждалась по живым лекциям - учителя прекрасно отдают себе отчет о восприятии тех, кто сидит в зале, и иногда по ходу меняют свои объяснения и программы в связи с этим. И даже вместо тантры могут дать, например, "Три основы Пути" :Smilie: 

Я полагаю, что в интернет трансляции они, вероятно, и не знают про всех Васей Пупкиных, но молятся о пользе всех, кто в принципе может сидеть в это время он-лайн.

Нико, ты все услышала правильно, думаю. Я тоже где-то слышала точно такое-же мнение Его Святейшества до этого - что можно в крайних случаях - при информированности о присутствии обоих напрямую в эфире. Но что лучше получать вживую :Smilie:

----------

Нико (29.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мы ж не про ПК тут (робко спрашиваю)?


*робко отвечает* Я про то, что не стоит мешать все школы и направления в одну кучу. То, что невозможно в Тхераваде, вполне возможно в Чань, что невозможно с Чань, вполне возможно в тантрических школах. Если сутью ванга считать постановку на голову вазочки, то по сети это явно невозможно. Если идти в суть, то пурква бы и не па? Я это имел в виду

----------

Дордже (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Даже боюсь подумать, как ты себе этот процесс представляешь


Это очевидно

----------

Legba (29.12.2012), Vladiimir (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (29.12.2012), Дубинин (29.12.2012), Дхармананда (29.12.2012), Нико (29.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я полагаю, что в интернет трансляции они, вероятно, и не знают про всех Васей Пупкиных, но молятся о пользе всех, кто в принципе может сидеть в это время он-лайн.


Друзья мои, а кто-нибудь помнит что такое Гуру-йога? По-моему, если ты понимаешь, что такое состояние объединения, то все вопросы отпадают  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

А кто мешает в одну кучу? Явно не я. Я тут только с позиции Ваджраяны чего-то мямлю. ) Кстати, название темы..... само за себя говорить изволит.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Насколько я помню, я отвечал Кунсангу  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

А кто-то, не будем показывать пальцем, отвлекается от трансляции  :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Нифигасечки. Я ее еще и переводить успеваю в скайпе, когда Берхин отваливается  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (29.12.2012), Галина_Сур (29.12.2012), Нико (29.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Какая замечательная привычка :Smilie:  Главное, что следовать ей получается :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Друзья мои, а кто-нибудь помнит что такое Гуру-йога? По-моему, если ты понимаешь, что такое состояние объединения, то все вопросы отпадают


Ну, хотя бы разочек, думаю, Вася Пупкин должен бы съездить к Учителю живьем? Аль нет? :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Должен, конечно. Я, к примеру, увидел ЧННР через год после получения передачи через интернет. Могу авторитетно заявить все через интернет замечательно получается. Но ритрит вживую - это совершенно другое дело. А друбчен - так вообще космос

----------

Галина_Сур (30.12.2012), Дхармананда (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Olle

Можно слушать трансляцию на смартфоне (айфон):
 PhoneSpeex (бесплатно):
https://itunes.apple.com/app/phonesp...312212344?mt=8
Описание 
*** Важно: PhoneSpeex не совместима с TeamSpeak 3 *** PhoneSpeex является приложением голосовой чат, оптимизированный для мобильных опыт, который позволяет общаться с другими людьми, использующими TeamSpeak 2.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Давно не заглядывала сюда, не было времени. 
Все благополучно. Отрицательных эффектов больше не наблюдаю. 
Каждый день совершаю нёндро, без негатива и самопринуждения.
Подключаюсь к вэбкасту ЧННР, получаю те лунги, которые там даются.
Ваджрный брат в моем городе оказывает мне посильную поддержку, за что очень благодарна ему.

Я создала тему с просьбой помолиться о умирающей девочке:  
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....740#post536740

Обсуждение там запрещено. Спрошу здесь.
Что я реально могу для нее сделать в плане практик (кроме обычной человеческой и медицинской помощи)?

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Обсуждение там запрещено. Спрошу здесь.
> Что я реально могу для нее сделать в плане практик (кроме обычной человеческой и медицинской помощи)?


Спойте при девочке Песню Ваджра.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

Думаю, что ей ничего не можете сделать, пока реализации какой то нет. А себе можете-развить например "первое безмерное"-равностность. И попробовать пережить равно страдающими её-себя-тех кто новый год встречает-всех...А ей только медицина и доброта...

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012)

----------


## ullu

Вы можете сделать для нее Шитро, причем уже сейчас, это может так же и облегчить ей уход.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Спойте при девочке Песню Ваджра.


Лучше уж Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты, Гуру пуджу, пхову или мантру МАНИ.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я создала тему с просьбой помолиться о умирающей девочке:  
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....740#post536740
> 
> Обсуждение там запрещено. Спрошу здесь.
> Что я реально могу для нее сделать в плане практик (кроме обычной человеческой и медицинской помощи)?


Будьте с ней рядом, и если она слышит, даже если в бессознательном состоянии - говорите, как все и Вы ее любите. И что она непременно справится с болезнью - она должна крепко-крепко верить в это и представлять, что она в облаке из радуги и ясного света, мягком и освежающем. как простокваша, которое уносит все ее боли и страдания, вся любовь и доброта мира приходит к ней, раны быстро затягиваются и она становится здоровой. При любом положении дел. Можете читать мантру Зеленой Тары - она очень сильная и действенная - про себя. Или ту мантру, которую чувствуете. И как бы "держите" ее внутренне - силой молитвы. Неотступно внутренне боритесь за ее жизнь.

И не давайте матери и родственникам при девочке рыдать - пусть говорит ребенку то же самое. Впрочем - вам там на месте видней, что говорить. Но я бы своей дочери говорила бы такое.

В каких местах она обгорела сильнее всего?

Сообщайте ежедневно - что с ней.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лучше уж Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты, Гуру пуджу, пхову или мантру МАНИ.


Нико, а почему _лучше_?

----------


## ullu

> Лучше уж Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты, Гуру пуджу, пхову или мантру МАНИ.


Песня Ваджра она тодрол.
Но если петь что-то такое в больнице, то люди могут подумать, что вы сумасшедшая, и девочка тоже может так подумать, это не особо хорошо.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.12.2012), Нико (31.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Если бы я умела делать Шитро или Пхову...Но пока нет реализации, правда. 
Все, что я могу - говорить с ней мысленно или вслух (в последнем случае коллеги могут решить, что "поехала крыша", поэтому вслух говорю тихо, когда в блоке кроме меня никого нет).
Я уж понимаю, что лучше не провоцировать обычный народ нестандартным поведением или открытыми ритуалами.
К умирающим у нас совершенно свободно приходят священники или мулла (если мусульмане), пропустили бы и ламу, несомненно, но в Пензе официальной сангхи нет.

Семья из 6 человек пострадала при ночном пожаре - родители и 4 детей. 
Мать, отец, сын лежат в другом стационаре, точно выживут. Младшая Настя, 6 лет,  60% ожогов, выживет, но вряд ли будет красавицей, ее уже стабилизировали и перевели в общую палату.
Самый маленький ребенок сгорел полностью, нашли только обугленный череп.

А средняя - Полина, 80% ожогов, как бежала в трусиках через огонь, так осталась неповрежденная кожа в области трусиков, вся остальная кожа обгорела и частично обуглилась. 
так же обгорели волосы, ресницы, пострадала роговица глаз... Ожог внутренней поверхности верхних дыхательных путей, из легких выделяется кровь.
Развилась острая почечная недостаточность (от этого и умирают ожоговые больные в первую неделю).
Родственников в ПИТ (палата интенсивной терапии) не пускают. Иначе придется их самих выводить из истерики и обморока.

Полина умрет со дня на день. конечно, не запрещено верить в чудо, но такое течение ожоговой болезни чаще всего чудесами не завершается.
Самое грустное - что она большей частью в сознании, но не может говорить или стонать, так как заинтубирована и на аппарате искусственного дыхания. Поэтому открывает рот и кричит беззвучно. 
Ее обезболиваем, но я вижу, что седация неэффективна - боль снимается не на долго и не полностью.

Я нахожусь рядом большую часть времени. От нее ужасно пахнет и вообще в ее блоке работать тяжело, смена не особо хочет туда идти. Но для меня этот вопрос даже не стоит. Как медик и как человек, я знаю что и как надо делать.

Помочь ей в физическом плане уже невозможно. Я бы хотела помочь ей в духовном плане, как буддист.

Значит, мантра Тары?

----------

Германн (31.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Значит, мантра Тары?


Мантра МАНИ, я ж сказала.

----------


## Германн

> Песня Ваджра она тодрол.
> Но если петь что-то такое в больнице, то люди могут подумать, что вы сумасшедшая, и девочка тоже может так подумать, это не особо хорошо.


Можно сказать любопытным, что это старинная цыганская песня (прародина цыган действительно Гиндукуш). Никто вникать не будет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Все советуют разное. Мантра Тары или все-таки МАНИ? Или обе не исключают друг друга?
Песню Ваджры пока не умею петь.
Какой настрой мысленно держать? О ее лучшем перевоплощении? (в лучшем теле или в Чистой Земле, например) 
Или об освобождении ее сознания?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Давно не заглядывала сюда, не было времени.


Если Вы есть на фейсбуке, то ищите меня https://www.facebook.com/taranenko.artem я Вас закину в группы ДО, в т.ч. заточенную под просьбы о практиках https://www.facebook.com/taranenko.artem. Будете пытать народ там  :Smilie: 

Насчет девочки - фото пожалуйста. Наши очень любят вспомогать в таких случаях. Закину в группу

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Все советуют разное. Мантра Тары или все-таки МАНИ? Или обе не исключают друг друга?


Не исключают. Любая мантра, услышанная умирающим, принесёт ему благо.

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Помочь ей в физическом плане уже невозможно.


 :Smilie:  Поверьте, чудеса бывают. Давайте фото, забацаем практику Мандаравы. Будем посмотреть. Хоронить раньше времени никого не стоит

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Все советуют разное. Мантра Тары или все-таки МАНИ? Или обе не исключают друг друга?
> Песню Ваджры пока не умею петь.
> Какой настрой мысленно держать? О ее лучшем перевоплощении? (в лучшем теле или в Чистой Земле, например) 
> Или об освобождении ее сознания?


It's БФ, baby  :Smilie:  Песню Ваджра можно просто ставить тихонечко. Пусть слушает  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Неужели умирающей не назначили опиаты? Как же так?  :Frown:

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Неужели умирающей не вводят опиаты? Как же так?


Читайте мой прост выше. Вводим. Но боль не снимется полностью, а дозировку превышать нельзя. Ребенок лежит почти почти без кожи, какой там промедол поможет...
Фото выложить не могу - работники реанимаций не имеют право выкладывать в инет фото пациентов - это не этично. 
Хотя с такой благой целью я бы выложила, игнорируя светские правила. 
Но там лицо и тело в таком состоянии, что вряд ли различите ее черты.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

ОК. Бум работать с обстоятельствами. 

В работе

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Полина умерла. Сегодня в 03.00.
Сейчас мне позвонили с работы. 

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ!

----------


## Елена Чернышова

Ом Мани Падме Хум

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. Спасибо Вам, Хельга - Вы старались, как могли. Но при таком тяжелом ожоге вряд ли можно было ребенка спасти. :Frown: 

Боль уходит в определенный момент процесса умирания. Молюсь, что это облегчение даст девочке спокойнее перейти момент бардо и переродиться в благой участи!

----------

Германн (31.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (31.12.2012)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. Спасибо Вам, Хельга - Вы старались, как могли.


Мне то не за что. Что же еще я была в силах сделать, кроме того что должна?





> Но при таком тяжелом ожоге вряд ли можно было ребенка спасти.


Да. Это было бы из разряда явных чудес. Такое бывает редко. Хотя вот было в прошлом году - удалось вылечить 4 месячную девочку, утонувшую в ванной. Потом с ней все стало ОК.





> Боль уходит в определенный момент процесса умирания. Молюсь, что это облегчение даст девочке спокойнее перейти момент бардо и переродиться в благой участи!


Вот и я только на это надеюсь. Что это испытание даст ей "путевку" в лучшее воплощение и бОльшую осознанность.
Семья то была, судя по некоторым деталям, не самая благополучная, в связи с алкоголем.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

Хотя я не сентиментальный человек и не люблю откровенных проявлений жалости, слез и проч, но к любым умирающим у меня большое сострадание. Потому что часто думаю о своей смерти тоже.
Еще неизвестно, в каких условиях и где нам самим придется умирать, и будет ли в момент смерти рядом с нами лама, и сколько нам придется блуждать в бардо... и вспомним ли мы в тот момент о Трех Драгоценностях? Но это неизбежно наступит. 
Может, и ко мне в тот момент кто-то проявит сострадание.

----------


## Дубинин

> Хотя я не сентиментальный человек и не люблю откровенных проявлений жалости, слез и проч, но к любым умирающим у меня большое сострадание. Потому что часто думаю о своей смерти тоже.
> Еще неизвестно, в каких условиях и где нам самим придется умирать, и будет ли в момент смерти рядом с нами лама, и сколько нам придется блуждать в бардо... и вспомним ли мы в тот момент о Трех Драгоценностях? Но это неизбежно наступит. 
> Может, и ко мне в тот момент кто-то проявит сострадание.


Я вот за столько лет в буддизме, так и не возжелал, что бы какой нибудь лама помогал мне в момент или после смерти, да и вообще хоть кто нибудь маячил рядом. Так же отказываюсь от молитв нанятых монахов. И всем уже сказал способ своих похорон- торжественное высыпание пепла в мусоропровод.

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Я вот за столько лет в буддизме, так и не возжелал, что бы какой нибудь лама помогал мне в момент или после смерти, да и вообще хоть кто нибудь маячил рядом. Так же отказываюсь от молитв нанятых монахов. И всем уже сказал способ своих похорон- торжественное высыпание пепла в мусоропровод.


 :Smilie:  Вы как истинный Архат! нам еще расти и расти.

Но Вас понимаю. Мне нравятся слова Гумилева:
"И умру я не на постели,
При священнике и враче.
А в какой-нибудь дикой щели,
Утонувшей в густом плюще..."

Хотя я не считаю себя настолько реализованным существом, чтоб в момент смерти отказываться от помощи и сострадания сангхи.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я вот за столько лет в буддизме, так и не возжелал, что бы какой нибудь лама помогал мне в момент или после смерти, да и вообще хоть кто нибудь маячил рядом. Так же отказываюсь от молитв нанятых монахов. И всем уже сказал способ своих похорон- торжественное высыпание пепла в мусоропровод.


Смотря, какие отношения устанавливаются с ламами за столько лет буддизма. Я уже предупредила домашних, чтобы срочно звонили ламам, и чтобы тело три дня не перемещали и не рыдали, что им читать надо мной в период процессов смерти - верят или нет, тоже сказала. Особенно дочери. После трех дней - пусть делают с телом то, что удобнее и дешевле. Без всяких церемоний - жгут и все. Мне все равно - если кто-то маячит рядом - только, пожалуй, в момент очень сильной боли хочется, чтобы тебя не беспокоили разговорами. 

А дальше - как получится.

Хельга - процесс смерти зависит во многом от наработанных в жизни навыков. И важно сохранять ум на Прибежище и на определенных мыслях. И этому может помочь только наработанные в жизни навыки, знание, как и что нужно делать, а также способность к концентрации на объекте и правильное понимание перехода - без страха и сожалений. так что время знакомиться с процессом смерти сейчас и концентрацию нарабатывать - сейчас.

Искренне понимаю, как тяжело, когда умирают рядом дети - особенно в таких ужасных мучениях. У меня подруга работает в детском хосписе - буддистка, и она говорит, что буквально умирает с каждым ребенком. Остается только направить силы на благие ему пожелания и молитвы.

Я боюсь даже подумать - чтобы стало бы с девочкой при таких родителях и при таких ожогах, если бы она выжила. Ом Мани Падме Хум.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (01.01.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Может, и ко мне в тот момент кто-то проявит сострадание.


Не надейтесь на это

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хотя я не считаю себя настолько реализованным существом, чтоб в момент смерти отказываться от помощи и сострадания сангхи.


А вот это уже другое дело  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поверьте, чудеса бывают. Давайте фото, забацаем практику Мандаравы. Будем посмотреть. Хоронить раньше времени никого не стоит


Так и вижу больницу по углам которой оригиналы поют песню ваджра, кришнаиты пичкают умирающего прасадом, а попы поливают святой водой.
...
Дайте людям помереть спокойно, ироды!

----------

Legba (04.01.2013), Буль (01.01.2013), Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Карма Палджор (05.01.2013)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Дайте людям помереть спокойно, ироды!


Суждение истинного боддхисаттвы  :Cool:  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Суждение истинного боддхисаттвы


Истинные бодхисаттвы будут отгонять попов с вёдрами святой воды и кришнаитов с чугунками каши от умирающего. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Расскажите про буддийский алтарь.


Кстати, нашел для вас неплохую книжку по теме:

http://dharma.ru/details/5394

Можно заказать с доставкой.

Тока не переусердствуйте, богаради!

----------

ullu (05.01.2013), Германн (05.01.2013), Кунсанг (05.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (05.01.2013)

----------


## Хельга_Хальдер

> Кстати, нашел для вас неплохую книжку по теме:
> 
> http://dharma.ru/details/5394
> 
> Можно заказать с доставкой.
> 
> Тока не переусердствуйте, богаради!


Действительно, информативно и не дорого. для начинающего очень полезная книга. Спасибо искреннее, что помните про меня и мои потребности.
 В данное время читаю ЧННР "Практика шитро и янгти".
Раньше часто ощущала нехватку хорошей литературы, часто бродила по сети в поисках - ну что бы такое серьезное и умное почитать? 
Сейчас СТОЛЬКО книг обрушилось, что ощущаю себя студентом 1 курса, когда времени на сон едва хватает - учить, учить, учить. даже в транспорте :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Действительно, информативно и не дорого. для начинающего очень полезная книга. Спасибо искреннее, что помните про меня и мои потребности.
>  В данное время читаю ЧННР "Практика шитро и янгти".
> Раньше часто ощущала нехватку хорошей литературы, часто бродила по сети в поисках - ну что бы такое серьезное и умное почитать? 
> Сейчас СТОЛЬКО книг обрушилось, что ощущаю себя студентом 1 курса, когда времени на сон едва хватает - учить, учить, учить. даже в транспорте


Есть ещё и БАЗОВЫЕ книжки для чтения в транспорте. )

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.01.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сейчас СТОЛЬКО книг обрушилось, что ощущаю себя студентом 1 курса, когда времени на сон едва хватает - учить, учить, учить. даже в транспорте


...Тогда может быть лучше начать с йоги сновидений?  :Smilie:  Сочесть. что называется. приятное с полезным

но это как совет

----------

Нико (06.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (07.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

Здравствуйте, уважаемые все  :Smilie: 

По поводу алтаря выше был вопрос и ответом - ссылка на книгу. А у меня уточняющий вопросик. Отличается ли алтарь практика дзогчен от гелугпинского?

----------


## Neljorma

И еще один простой технический вопрос: читая книги, сформировала предстваление, что в дзогчене принято во время медитации (формальной практики, на подушке) смотреть прямо перед собой, как учил Гуру Падмасамбхава. Но глаза же хотят моргать, им сухо  :Smilie:  Может насекомое влететь и из медитации вылетишь, и его нечаянно еще прихлопнешь веком. То есть сплошные отвлечения. Конечно на страшно продвинутых уровнях не отвлечется существо, но до него в таких условиях как добраться-то?  :Smilie:  Способ с почти закрытыми веками и "смотрящими" выше горизонта глазами не подходит?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые все 
> 
> По поводу алтаря выше был вопрос и ответом - ссылка на книгу. А у меня уточняющий вопросик. Отличается ли алтарь практика дзогчен от гелугпинского?


Алтарь - это уровень крия-тантры, поэтому принципиально не отличается.

----------

Neljorma (22.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые все 
> 
> По поводу алтаря выше был вопрос и ответом - ссылка на книгу. А у меня уточняющий вопросик. Отличается ли алтарь практика дзогчен от гелугпинского?


Начинаю задумываться, как должен выглядеть алтарь гелугпинского практика дзогчен? Должен ли он отличаться сам от себя?

----------

Legba (13.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Он должен быть изначально пустым.

----------


## Legba

Строго говоря, нингмапинский алтарь в некоторых нюансах отличается от гелукпинского.
Плюс - алтарь зачастую ориентирован на практику конкретного божества и конкретной садханы, тогда есть дополнительные различия.
Непосредственно для практики Дзогпа Ченпо алтарь, и впрямь, вроде ни к чему.
По поводу глаз - моргайте иногда, и будет Вам счастье.

----------

Neljorma (22.03.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

> Начинаю задумываться, как должен выглядеть алтарь гелугпинского практика дзогчен? Должен ли он отличаться сам от себя?


Спасибо за содержательный, полезный и поражающий мудростью и глубиной ответ ))) Таким стоило поделиться с миром! ))) Да и живому существу, просившему помощи, как помогли! ))))

----------

Нико (14.03.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

Спасибо за ответы!
Уточню вопрос про алтарь: хотелось бы от практиков дзогчен узнать об особенностях его именно оформления, а не наполнения. Т.е. то, что изображения будут другими мне ума-то хватило понять  :Smilie:  А вот что с подношениями, например? В Гелуг приняты чашечки для подношений по сторонам от светильника. Их каждое утро наполняют (чаще водой), а вечером опустошают. На дзогченском алтаре, сдается мне (начав изучать воззрение, предполагаю), не ставятся такие чашечки. Простите, если вопрос кажется очень мелким, но мне это поможет кое-что понять лучше. Буду очень благодарна за ответ.

----------


## Legba

Еще разок.
Устройство алтаря зависит от того, ЧТО вы практикуете.
Если исключительно Ати Йогу - Вам алтарь не нужен.
Если Маха Йогу или Ану Йогу - устройство алтаря зависит от конкретной садханы.
Если Вы не знаете,что значат все эти слова, надо почитать книжки))

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.03.2013), Карма Палджор (14.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> В Гелуг приняты чашечки для подношений по сторонам от светильника. Их каждое утро наполняют (чаще водой), а вечером опустошают.


Эти чашечки приняты во всех четырех школах, более того, они приняты у неваров и даже у индуистов. Количество, вид и наполнение чашечек зависит от конкретной садханы. Единственная существенная разница между ньингма и сарма в оформлении алтаря - в подношениях мен и ракта.



> На дзогченском алтаре, сдается мне (начав изучать воззрение, предполагаю), не ставятся такие чашечки. Простите, если вопрос кажется очень мелким, но мне это поможет кое-что понять лучше. Буду очень благодарна за ответ.


Дзогченовских алтарей не существует, ибо дзогчен - путь без методов, так скажем. Есть ньингмапинские, кагьюпинские и т.п. алтари, которые ставят у себя практики дзогчена, принадлежащие к этим традициям. Например, в ДО приняты вариации на тему ньингма, скорее всего - даже на лонгчен ньинтик.

----------

Legba (14.03.2013), Neljorma (14.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

У одного моего покойного друга из ДО был алтарь. С портретом Учителя, буквой А, кажется, светильниками и чашечками.

----------


## Legba

Базово чашечки, действительно, у всех похожи.
Чашечка "генде" может стоять в разных местах.
Различия внутри Нингма, насколько я знаю, только в форме торма - остальное одинаково.
Но меня терзают смутные сомнения, что автор поста торма лепить не будет.))

----------

Сергей Хос (14.03.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Базово чашечки, действительно, у всех похожи.
> Чашечка "генде" может стоять в разных местах.
> Различия внутри Нингма, насколько я знаю, только в форме торма - остальное одинаково.
> Но меня терзают смутные сомнения, что автор поста торма лепить не будет.))


Кстати насчёт торма; я в диетических целях употребляю подобное:

 И по свойствам механическим и вкусу -это один в один цампа, если кому на не большое торма-рекомендую, а если прям из ячменя нужно, то смотрите подобное:  
  (в больших магазинах, в отделах для диабетиков и прочей подобной еды)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати насчёт торма; я в диетических целях употребляю подобное:


Божеств на диету посадить хочешь? Или сам это потом ешь?

----------


## Дубинин

> Божеств на диету посадить хочешь? Или сам это потом ешь?


Под словом "подобное" я имел ввиду толокно-а не торма. Стыдно-товарищ! и не хорошо.

----------


## Нико

> Под словом "подобное" я имел ввиду толокно-а не торма. Стыдно-товарищ! и не хорошо.


Не, я не про "подобное", а про "диетические цели". Наверное, ты просто неточно высказался. ) Сорри.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, я не про "подобное", а про "диетические цели". Наверное, ты просто неточно высказался. ) Сорри.


Я всё правильно понял- де я в религиозном экстазе в виде божества, пожираю торма-в диетических целях. (идея не плохая)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати насчёт торма; я в диетических целях употребляю подобное:


Я повторяю твою изначальную фразу  :Wink:

----------


## Yur

> Уважаемые друзья!
> Позвольте обратиться со всей искренностью. Мне нужна ваша поддержка и ваши советы.
> Более 10 лет я занимаюсь духовными и ритуальными практиками в традициях скандинавского, кельтского и славянского язычества. В этих сферах у меня накоплен определенный опыт. 
> Но с некоторых пор горизонт моих духовных поисков стал расширяться помимо моей воли, словно открылось иное зрение или послышался некий зов. Стало ощущаться непреодолимое притяжение к тибетской культуре и традиции. 
> В течение последнего года я "присматривалась" к различным ветвям буддийского учения, к Махаяне, Хинаяне, Ваджраяне, к дзен, ... даже к даосизму и кашмирскому шиваизму, хоть эти традиции и не относятся сюда. 
> 
> Я почти ничего не знала о Дзогчен, но неожиданно на глаза стали попадаться отрывки статей тибетских мастеров: Чокья Нима Ринпоче, Намхай Норбу Ринпоче и  некоторых подобных авторов... Читала их слово за словом, словно пила живую воду. После этого восстанавливалось душевное равновесие, повышалась устойчивость к стрессам, возникало совершенно чистое, кристальное ощущение гармонии, покоя и моего единства со всем миром. 
> 
> В последнее время я пришла к выводу, что мне со всей серьезностью следует отдаться изучению теории и практики Дзогчен. Это мой Путь, мое призвание, на данном этапе развития. Не беру на себя дерзость утверждать, что я нашла для себя Дзогчен, скорее- это Дзогчен нашел меня
> ...


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Далай-л...шенства 

Вы найдёте здесь полное описание , необходимое для понимания основ Дзогчен .

----------


## PampKin Head

shangshunginstitute.net/webcast/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2013)

----------


## Sojj

Чтобы не плодить тем, задам здесь свой вопрос
Попрактиковав с пару лет и активно занимаясь саморазвитием чисто с "мирской" точки зрения наткнулся на огромное количество препятствий в практике и ограничений в жизни.

вернулся к упражнению в шинэ с фиксацией, иногда без фиксации, и стал уделять этому много времени.
за неделю прикоснулся к состоянию покоя, но обнаружил, что даже это состояние нарушается потоком мыслей (я в него вовлекаюсь и начинаю переживать из-за деятельности ума), что влечет за собой плохое внутреннее состояние как только прекращаю практику и аппатию, депрессию.

Если брать за основу метафору, что наш ум - как море, которое постоянно "штормит" волнами, а практика шинэ - как успокоение этих волн с возможностью наблюдать тихую гладь, то предполагаю, что наступает момент когда в этом море можно ясно разглядеть кучу мусора, дерьмо с затонувшего корабля и вдобавок - старую рваную галошу,и это обнаружение не несет за собой "покоя". Конечно, Дзогчен нас учит тому, что с этим делать ничего не надо, но у меня не хватает конкретных способностей оставлять это как есть и я начинаю вовлекаться и нервничать.
Уважаемые практики, поделитесь своим опытом в практике шинэ с фиксацией и без объекта на примере данного мною контекста - было ли у вас, что после старта практики шинэ вас начинало ШТОРМИТЬ из-за мыслей, страхов и прочей ментальной активности? Что с этим делали?

----------

Семёныч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

Мне кажется, стоит подтянуть теоретическую базу.
Калоши, мусор и говно состоят также из воды, того же самого океана.
"Оставление как есть" подразумевает, собственно отсутствие каких бы то ни было калош, существующих помимо воды.
Это, скорее, не калоши - а более мелкая рябь, которую обычно не видно за штормовыми волнами.
И наличие этой ряби - не повод для создания "ответной ряби" - "блин, у меня ничо не выходит!"))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2013), Вольдемар (05.09.2013), Нико (08.09.2013), Семёныч (05.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Дзогчен нас учит тому, что с этим делать ничего не надо, но у меня не хватает конкретных способностей оставлять это как есть и я начинаю вовлекаться и нервничать.


Ну, вот почему говорят, что "ничего делать не надо"? Ум двигается и по сути даже не важно в какую именно сторону, ведь если что-то изменяется, то таковым оно и будет всегда - обусловленным и значит непостоянным, будь это полный штиль или шторм. А значит это не то, что мы ищем - непостоянную вещь искать бесполезно, она обернется чем угодно. А наш ум именно такой, в нем с разной скоростью текут мысли и иногда кажется, что их нет, но раз мы это замечаем, значит это все то же ум и очередная мысль. Значит мы опять не туда смотрим, и даже собственно "смотрит" - опять все тот же наш ум в самых различных своих испостасях любой степени "тонкости" или "святости". Поэтому если как бы последовательно вычитать из нашего обычного мировосприятия все временные и непостоянные объекты и факторы, включая само "смотрение" и их отслеживание в конце, мы как бы и придет к тому, что уже выбросить невозможно, к тому, что не меняется. И тогда уже все равно в каком именно состоянии ум и что он делает, "задний фон" то уже как бы в фокусе, мы его узнали и видим сквозь всю эту пляску ума со "штилем-штормом". имхо.

----------

Андрей Рэй (11.07.2017), Вольдемар (05.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Уважаемые практики, поделитесь своим опытом в практике шинэ с фиксацией и без объекта на примере данного мною контекста - было ли у вас, что после старта практики шинэ вас начинало ШТОРМИТЬ из-за мыслей, страхов и прочей ментальной активности? Что с этим делали?


Тяжело делать шинэ (ментально, в данном случае) — правило простое (для всех практик): делайте практики, предваряющие, в данном случае, шинэ.

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.09.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Для того боженька Самантабхадра и создал очистительные практики  :Smilie:

----------

Sojj (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, вот почему говорят, что "ничего делать не надо"? Ум двигается и по сути даже не важно в какую именно сторону, ведь если что-то изменяется, то таковым оно и будет всегда - обусловленным и значит непостоянным, будь это полный штиль или шторм. А значит это не то, что мы ищем - непостоянную вещь искать бесполезно, она обернется чем угодно. А наш ум именно такой, в нем с разной скоростью текут мысли и иногда кажется, что их нет, но раз мы это замечаем, значит это все то же ум и очередная мысль. Значит мы опять не туда смотрим, и даже собственно "смотрит" - опять все тот же наш ум в самых различных своих испостасях любой степени "тонкости" или "святости". Поэтому если как бы последовательно вычитать из нашего обычного мировосприятия все временные и непостоянные объекты и факторы, включая само "смотрение" и их отслеживание в конце, мы как бы и придет к тому, что уже выбросить невозможно, к тому, что не меняется. И тогда уже все равно в каком именно состоянии ум и что он делает, "задний фон" то уже как бы в фокусе, мы его узнали и видим сквозь всю эту пляску ума со "штилем-штормом". имхо.


Мы находим в уме калоши, внимательно на них смотрим, понимаем, что это просто калоши в уме и отпускаем их за ненужностью. Тогда будет расслабление, калоши уйдут сами.)

PS. По мотивам Лонгчена Рабждампы, "Семньи ньелсо", или "Отдохновение ума".

----------

Sojj (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2013)

----------

